# VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF



## Thomas9904 (5. April 2012)

*VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF​*
Nach Gerüchten und Veröffentlichungen soll der VDSF-Landesverband in Bayern seine Mitgliedschaft im VDSF  per Einschreiben vom 30.03. gekündigt haben. 

Das bestätigte mir die Geschäftsstelle des Verbandes heute morgen telefonisch.  

Was das für die Fusion genannte Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF bedeutet oder für die jetzt am 14.04. stattfindende Verbandsausschusssitzung des VDSF, ist nicht vorherzusagen.

Genausowenig ob das nun ein reines Druckmittel wie früher auch immer sein soll  - Oder ob die Bayern diesmal wirklich ernst machen.

Man darf gespannt sein......


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*

Laut Telefonat mit Dr. Hanfland ist der Grund für jetzige Kündigung vor der Verbandsaussschusssitzung das bei der HV des bayrischen Verbandes gesetzte Datum der Kündigung zum 30.03., wenn eine Fusion nicht absehbar ist.

Dies wird nach den Schreibens Mohnerts in Bayern momentan nicht mehr für realistisch erachtet und daher musste der bayrische Verband kündigen, da er ansonsten den Kurs von  Mohnert und dem VDSF-Präsidium sozusagen "abgesegnet" hätte.

Da bisher im VDSF ja laut dessen Veröffentlichungen immer alles einstimmig beschlossen wurde und auch Mohnert einstimmig wiedergewählt wurde (*also auch mit den Stimmen Bayerns*), wundert mich dieser Kurswechsel der Bayern dennoch. 

Und ich frage mich schon, was real wirklich dahinter steckt. 

Da der bayerische Verband ja aber noch zumindest das gesamte Jahr 2013 Mitglied im VDSF ist, werde nach wie vor alles daran gesetzt, eine "Fusion" (genannte Übernahme des DAV) immer noch zu erreichen.


----------



## daoxxnsepp (5. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*

http://www.lfvbayern.de/media/files/FiZ_112_S_3.pdf


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*

Hier der Komentatr von Dr. Thomas Günther dazu, mit der Erlaubnis zum veröffentlichen.
Quelle:
http://thomasguenther.wordpress.com...verbande-vdsf-verliert-grosten-landesverband/



> *Fusionseklat der Anglerverbände: VDSF verliert größten Landesverband*
> 
> *Wie das Internetforum Anglerboard heute vormittag vermeldet, hat der größte Landesverband des Verbandes deutscher Sportfischer (VDSF), der LFV Bayern seine Mitgliedschaft im Bundesverband gekündigt. Damit verliert der VDSF während der Schlussphase der geplanten Fusion mit dem in Ostdeutschland beheimateten Deutschen Anglerverband (DAV) rund 130.000 Mitglieder. Über die ebenfalls drohenden Austritte der Landesverbände Mecklenburg-Vorpommern und Thüringen ist noch nicht entschieden.*
> Kommentar
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*

Anmerkung zu den  genannten Fakten:

Thüringen (TLAV) hat meines Wissens beschlussgemäß schon letztes Jahr beim VDSF gekündigt (Austrittstermin damit der 01.01. 2013).

Ob die weitere Beschlusslage des TLAV ebenfalls umgesetzt werden wird (Fusion mit dem AFVOT und dann Eintritt in den DAV), wird man sehen.

Der DAV hat nicht 250.000 Angler, die da mittelbar über die Vereine organisiert sind, sondern nur ca. 170.000, real  wohl um die 160.000 (Doppelmitgliedschaften).

Der VDSF hat ca. 650.000 mittelbar über die Vereine zwangsorganisierte Sport- und Angelfischer, real wohl aber nur zwischen 4- und 500.000 (keine Pools, daher mehr Doppelmitgliedschaften nötig als für DAV-Angler).

Und meines Wissens ist der Verbandsausschuss des VDSF am 14./15. 04., nicht am 21. - kann mich da aber auch täuschen, bei der Vielzahl der anstehenden Termine (auch die HV des Brandenburger DAV wird interessant werden. Die müssten ja eigentlich laut ihren Veröffentlichungen auch einen Antrag auf Austritt aus dem DAV beschliessen, so wie Bayern und Thüringen in Bezug auf den VDSF schon gehandelt hat..)..


----------



## Ralle 24 (6. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*

*Letzendlich, und es fällt mir schwer das zu schreiben, müssen wir Mohnert eigentlich sogar dankbar sein.*

Auch wenn sein Ziel ein anderes war, ist es doch ihm zu verdanken, dass diese unselige Fusion wohlmöglich nicht zustande kommt. 

Davon zu schreiben oder zu reden, dass es ohne die Wirkung von Mohnert zu einer guten und fruchtbaren Fusion gekommen wäre, ist bar jeder Vernunft. Jedenfalls dann, wenn man über eine Fusion zum Vorteil der Angler und der Angelfischerei spricht.

Ich habe von Anfang an bemängelt, dass die Fusionsbestrebungen ohne klares Ziel und Strategie für die zukünftige Ausrichtung des Verbandes betrieben wurden. 

Die Frage, wozu eine Fusion der beiden Bundesverbände dienen soll, wurde bisher noch von *niemandem* mit schlagkräftigen Argumenten bedient. 

Und so weiß im Grunde auch niemand, warum fusioniert werden soll. Außer denjenigen, die in der Fusion persönliche oder idelle Vorteile sehen. Mit Einheit hat das aber nichts zu tun. 

Dabei gäbe es reichlich Potential, mit einem einheitlichen Verband für die Angelfischerei wichtige und wesentliche Ziele zum Vorteil der Angler in ganz Deutschland zu erreichen, zumindest aber zu verfolgen und Teilerfolge zu manifestieren.

Jedoch scheint der Angler in den Plänen der Fusionsparteien überhaupt keine Rolle zu spielen. 

Und so musste die einzig richtige und sinnvolle Vorgehensweise http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=238438 leider zum Aprilscherz mutieren.

Das ist nicht nur Schade, es ist erbärmlich.

Inzwischen muss man sich nicht nur die Frage stellen, ob ein gemeinsamer Bundesverband richtig und wichtig ist. 
Vielmehr muss man ganz ernsthaft überlegen, ob es für den Angler Sinn macht Verbände - und zwar völlig gleich welche - finanziell am Leben zu erhalten, die ausschließlich für ihr Dasein existieren.

So wäre es wahrlich nicht das schlechteste, die komplette Verbandswelt würde auseinanderbrechen und in den Trümmern ihres Selbstverständnisses ersticken. 

Vielleicht die einzige Chance, aus diesen Trümmern etwas Neues, wirklich sinnvolles aufzubauen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*



> So wäre es wahrlich nicht das schlechteste, die komplette Verbandswelt würde auseinanderbrechen und in den Trümmern ihres Selbstverständnisses ersticken.
> 
> Vielleicht die einzige Chance, aus diesen Trümmern etwas Neues, wirklich sinnvolles aufzubauen.


Ich neige nach dem bisherigen unwürdigen und fast schon widerlich zu nennenden Vorgehen aller beteiligten Verbände und Funktionäre (VDSF wie DAV, Bund wie Länder) immer mehr zur selben Ansicht....


----------



## Knispel (6. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*

Was mich wundert oder erstaund, auf der Seite vom VDSF - Bund steht nichts darüber, keine Stellungnahme - nichts! Was soll das ?


----------



## antonio (6. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*

glaubst du im ernst die schreiben auf ihre hp

"juhu uns laufen die mitglieder weg"

antonio


----------



## Sailfisch (6. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*

Im Ergebnis dürfte Ralle wohl Recht haben. Es ist gut, dass eine Fusion auf der Basis wie es momentan geplant ist, nicht vollzogen wird. 

Nachvollziehen kann ich die aktuellen Entwicklungen indessen nicht. Insbesondere ist mir völlig schleierhaft, wie der bayerische Verband, der aus meiner Sicht die mit Abstand anglerfeindlichste Politik macht und an der Spitze einen Präsidenten hat, der für die Einführung des absoluten Release-Zwangs verantwortlich zeichnet, seinen Austritt aus dem VDSF rechtfertigt. Dieser Verband hat doch mit den bisherigen Positionen des DAV so gut wie gar nichts gemein.

Ich kann mich des Eindrucks nicht erwehren, dass es hier hauptsächlich um persönliche Eitelkeiten geht, wahrscheinlich gepaart mit dem Schielen auf anstehende Neuwahlen und der dabei zu vergebenden Posten. Ich möchte mir lieber nicht vorstellen, dass an der Spitze eines vereinten deutschen Anglerverbandes der bayerische Präsident Braun steht.

In diesem Zusammenhang fällt mir nur das schöne stoibersche Sprichwort ein: 





> Nur die dümmsten Kälber, wählen ihren Metzger selber!



Als der hessische Verband sich geweigert hat, eine fusionszustimmende Resolution zu verabschieden und anglerfreundliche Grundsätze festzuschreiben, ist unserer Verein - wegen unüberbrückbarer Differenzen - mit sofortiger Wirkung aus dem Verband ausgetreten. Der hessische Verband hat sich nicht getraut ausstehende Beiträge (bei unterstellter ordentlicher Kündigung) einzuklagen, weil den Herren wohl klar war, dass das problematisch werden könnte.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*



			
				Sailfisch schrieb:
			
		

> ist unserer Verein - wegen unüberbrückbarer Differenzen - mit sofortiger Wirkung aus dem Verband ausgetreten.


Machen halt leider zu wenige - die meisten bezahlen lieber weiterhin ihre Verbände und Funktionäre für deren widerwärtige Schauspiele rund um die Fusion...


----------



## gründler (6. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*

Wir befinden uns kurz vor Osterm,und ich hoffe (auch wenn ich durch Jahrelange Verbandsarbeit weiß das ist Wunschdenken),das der Osterhase bei dem ein oder anderen besonders dicke Eier in's Nest legt.

Aber leider hat man bei vielen Leuten in 30 Jahre nix vom Osterhasen gesehen,warum sollte sich das auch ändern.



Aber:
Nen Sprichwort sagt: Man kriegt alles im Leben wieder....oder man sieht sich immer 2 mal......


|wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*

Passend, nach meiner persönlichen Meinung:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...z-anstaendigkeit-und-verbandsfunktionaer.html



> Es gibt drei Dinge, die sich nicht vereinen lassen:
> Intelligenz, Anständigkeit und Verbandsfunktionär
> 
> Man kann intelligent und Verbandsfunktionär sein.
> ...


----------



## Knispel (6. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*

Da kann ich Dir nur zustimmen! Dass trifft in 95 % aller Fälle zu, es wird bestimmt einige Ausnahmen geben - die muß man allerdings echt suchen ....
Hier in Bremen wird von Verbandsfunktionären noch nicht einmal auf Fragen eines "einfachen" Anglers geantwortet ( warum haben die eigentlich die Rubrik : Fragen an den Verband eingerichtet ? ), haben sie wohl nicht mehr nötig - Vorständsmitglieder bestimmter Großvereine hier kopieren dieses Verhalten aber auch schon sehr erfolgreich ....


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*



> es wird bestimmt einige Ausnahmen geben - die muß man allerdings echt suchen ....


Kennst Du eine einzige solche Ausnahme???

Wir sind dringend auf der Suche, um die dann vorstellen und loben zu können.

Bisher erfolglos..............


----------



## Knispel (7. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Kennst Du eine einzige solche Ausnahme???
> 
> Wir sind dringend auf der Suche, um die dann vorstellen und loben zu können.
> 
> Bisher erfolglos..............


 
Wenn du mich so fragst |kopfkrat z.Z. nicht ....


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*

Aaaaahja....
Hab ich leider so vermutet....
Schade.............


----------



## kxxxkfxx (7. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Aaaaahja....
> Hab ich leider so vermutet....
> Schade.............



Setze statt Verbandsfunktionär in den von dir zitierten Sprüchen einfach Vorstandsmitglied, Aufsichtsratsmitglied, Top-Manager, Politiker oder Banker ein. Fällt dir was auf?


----------



## HD4ever (7. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*

am besten VDSF und DAV beides auflösen und mal was neues aufziehen von Grund auf ...
ohne Betonköpfe in den Führungspositionen und als Ziel ne gemeinsame Interessenvertretung mit ner starken lobby für uns alle 
Ist doch ein Trauerspiel das die sowas nicht auf die Beine kriegen |bigeyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*



HD4ever schrieb:


> am besten VDSF und DAV beides auflösen und mal was neues aufziehen von Grund auf ...
> ohne Betonköpfe in den Führungspositionen und als Ziel ne gemeinsame Interessenvertretung mit ner starken lobby für uns alle
> Ist doch ein Trauerspiel das die sowas nicht auf die Beine kriegen |bigeyes



Ich höre mich nicht nein sagen...........


----------



## Brotfisch (10. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Anmerkung zu den  genannten Fakten:
> 
> Thüringen (TLAV) hat meines Wissens beschlussgemäß schon letztes Jahr beim VDSF gekündigt (Austrittstermin damit der 01.01. 2013).
> 
> ...



Lieber Thomas,
was die Mitgliederzahlen betrifft, sind Deine vermutlich aktueller als meine. Mit Deinen Zahlen wird die Aussage in meinem Beitrag jedoch noch unterstrichen. Eine Einheit um den Preis der Spaltung ist keine Einheit. Man mag über Verbandsaustritte die Schultern zucken in der Hoffnung, dass die nach ein paar Jahren wieder beitreten. Das ist in meinen Augen jedoch keine verantwortungsvolle Politik. Unabhängig von den "fehlenden" Finanzmitteln. 
Was den Termin der Verbandsausschussitzung des VDSF betrifft, so habe ich den der Homepage des VDSF entnommen. Von etwaigen Vorverlegungen ist mir nichts bekannt. Aber das ist ja auch nicht so "kriegsentscheidend".

Meine seit Anfang 2011 geübte Kritik konzentriert sich - unabhängig von der viel diskutierten Frage des Festschreibens angelpolitischer Grundsätze - auf die schlechte handwerkliche Machart der Fusion. Insbesondere die mangelnde Transparenz und die fehlende Bereitschaft, die Entscheidungen zu begründen und argumentativ zu vertreten haben bewirkt, dass die Basis den häufigen Kurswechseln nicht folgt. Nun zeigt sich, dass diese Kritik leider berechtigt war. In beiden Verbänden gibt es immer Vorbehalte nicht nur an der Basis, sondern durchaus auch auf der Ebene der Landesverbände. Das hätte vermieden werden können und müssen. 
Bei den aktuellen Entwicklungen handelt es sich nicht in erster Linie um einen "Machtkampf". Es kann aus meiner Sicht auch nicht sein, "Einstimmigkeiten" als "Abnicken" zu bezeichnen und von gleicher Seite aus einen Meinungsdissens sofort als "Postengeschacher" zu diffamieren. Der Protest aus Bayern, Mecklenburg-Vorpommern und Thüringen erfolgt auf der Basis des Beschlusses der Jahreshauptversammlung im November 2011 angesichts eines Präsidiums, das hiervon erneut ohne triftige Gründe abweichen möchte.
Deswegen ist die aktuelle Entwicklung auch kein Grund, von der Idee der Fusion abzuweichen oder die anderen hier vorgeschlagenen Wege zu gehen. Wohl aber ist sie ein Grund, vor Vollzug der Fusion unter Einschluss des DAV-Dachverbandes (!) die handwerklichen Fehler, die dabei bislang gemacht wurden, und ihre Ursachen abzustellen. Das müsste das Signal sein, das vom Verbandsausschuss ausgeht. Und das böte zugleich die Chance, Verbesserungsvorschläge der "Kritiker" sorgfältig zu prüfen. Nötigenfalls ist hierzu der "Fahrplan" etwas zu strecken. Wer diese Option ablehnt, nur weil er das Fusionsthema leid ist, sollte bedenken: Die Kritik hört nicht mit einer schnellen Fusion auf, sondern nur mit einer guten. Eine "Fusion", die die Einheit nicht herstellt, sondern die Spaltung vertieft, wird auf Jahre hinaus im Mittelpunkt weiterer, zunehmender Kritik stehen. Und mit ihr all diejenigen, die einem solchen Weg sehenden Auges zugestimmt haben. Wünschen wir es dem Verbandsausschuss, dass er es sich auf seiner nächsten Sitzung nicht leicht macht.


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Eine "Fusion", die die Einheit nicht herstellt, sondern die Spaltung vertieft, wird auf Jahre hinaus im Mittelpunkt weiterer, zunehmender Kritik stehen. Und mit ihr all diejenigen, die einem solchen Weg sehenden Auges zugestimmt haben.



In wessen Kritik ?

Bisher wird öffentlich nur in Deinem Blog und hier im Angelboard wesentliche Kritik geübt. Zumindest bei uns wird das auch so bleiben, sofern Anlass gegeben ist.

Ich denke eher, den Landesverbänden geht es am Allerwertesten vorbei, wer mit wem und unter welchem Namen und Voraussetzungen fusioniert. Man glaubt die Handlungsfreiheit und -hoheit in den eigenen föderalistischen Händen und sieht da auch keinerlei Veränderungsgefahr.

Anders ist es nicht zu erklären, dass es in einem großen Haufen erwachsener Menschen nicht wenigstens ein Handvoll gibt, die aufstehen und diesen bisherigen Blödsinn lautstark kritisieren. 

Das wiederum zeigt, wie unendlich weit wir von einer tatsächlichen Einheit, von gemeinsamem Denken und Handeln, entfernt sind. 

Und das wiederum ist Beleg dafür, dass es keine fruchtbare Fusion ohne Festschreibung einer Vision, eines Zieles, für die gesamte Anglerschaft geben kann.

Und daher ist es gut und richtig, wenn die Fusion so nicht zustande kommt.


----------



## Brotfisch (10. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*

@ Ralle
Die Landesverbände im VDSF sind eben auch sehr unterschiedlich. Manche beschränken sich bei Bundesangelegenheiten auf das Unvermeidliche (vielleicht auch, weil sie personell oder von ihrer Basis aus nicht in der Lage sind, diese Themen aktiv zu begleiten), andere sind immer auch auf der Bundesbühne präsent, wenngleich meistens auch nur zu speziellen Themen.
Bei der Fusion ist immer wieder propagiert worden, dass sie die Landesverbände nicht betreffen würde. Das mochten die im Bund weniger engagierten nur allzu gerne glauben, da die damit zusammenhängenden Fragen recht komplex sind und man nur schwer an Informationen herankommt. Dem ist aber nicht so. Die Landesverbände werden in vielerlei Hinsicht unmittelbar und mittelbar betroffen sein. Ich nenne nur die Frage des Stimmgewichts in Verbandsausschuss und Jahreshauptversammlung, der Sachzwang zu Fusionen auf Landesebene bei höchst unterschiedlichen Strukturen und Ausrichtungen u.v.a.m. Bei all diesen Fragen erhalten die LV keine Informationen und keinerlei fachliche Beratung. Warum sollte man sich also bei einem Thema, von dem man glauben soll, dass es einen nicht betrifft, die Finger verbrennen? Selbst die engagierten unter den Landesverbänden sind nicht durch die schlechte Machart der Fusion "wach" geworden, sondern erst, als der Umgang des Bundesverbandes mit den eigenen Landesverbänden durch die mehrfachen Kurswechsel des Präsidiums berührt war. Das wird deutlich, indem der einstimmige Beschluss der JHV November 2011 vom Präsidium bereits im Februar 2012 vom Präsidium gekippt wurde. Durch dieses Verhalten wird der Sinn einer Mitwirkung der Landesverbände auf Bundesebene in Frage gestellt. Der Austritt Bayerns ist insofern sehr konsequent, wenn auch bedauerlich. Aber vielleicht macht er deutlich: Alle LV wollen die Fusion, aber was ihnen als solche verkauft wird, ist eine Mogelpackung. Das passiert, wenn man Blankovollmachten ausstellt und keine Leistungskontrolle durchführt.
Neu an der Situation ist, dass der Kurs des VDSF-Präsidiums nicht nur im DAV kritisch betrachtet wird, sondern auch in den "eigenen Reihen". Das sollte Anlass genug sein, sich aktiv Gedanken zu machen und einzubringen, damit gekittet werden kann, was noch zu kitten ist. Schadenfreude jedenfalls stellt sich bei mir nicht ein.
Mit "Kritik" meinte ich die Gesamtheit der Kritik. Die gibt es auch innerhalb der Verbände, findet natürlich im AB sichtbaren Ausdruck. Zumindest dort und in meinem Blog wird sie auch weiterhin sichtbar sein. Und diese Sichtbarkeit von Kritik wird ihre Wirkung auf mittlere und längere Sicht zeitigen. Denn es wird zunehmend schwieriger, eine hermetisch abgeschirmte Verbandspolitik durchzuziehen, je besser die Informationsmöglichkeiten der Basis sind.


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Bei der Fusion ist immer wieder propagiert worden, dass sie die Landesverbände nicht betreffen würde. Das mochten die im Bund weniger engagierten nur allzu gerne glauben, da die damit zusammenhängenden Fragen recht komplex sind und man nur schwer an Informationen herankommt. Dem ist aber nicht so. Die Landesverbände werden in vielerlei Hinsicht unmittelbar und mittelbar betroffen sein.
> 
> Das sehe ich genauso, habe(n) ich/wir ja auch oft genug geschrieben. Alleine der Glaube scheint in vielen LV zu fehlen, und das auch und insbesondere beim DAV.
> 
> ...



Da stimme ich Dir zu. Es ist jedoch nicht nur das zerren in die Öffentlichkeit, es ist vielmehr das wahrnehmen der Gefahren und Chancen durch die Basis. Und genau da hapert es noch gewaltig.


----------



## angler1996 (10. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*

Brotfisch
wenn das die Landesverbände nicht begriffen haben sollen, zumindest teilweise, dann kann ich nur sagen:
Der Winter ist vorbei.
Als eine Begründung für die Fusion wird von Anfang an kolportiert, dass wir eine starke, einheitliche Interessenvertretung in Europa brauchen.
Und was Europa beschließt gilt nunmal auch für den naja Landesverband Sachsen ( als Beispiel; auch wenn EU-Recht in deutsches umgesetzt werden muß). Wie kann man dann als Landesverbandsvater ( Mütter sind wohl nicht dabei) die Augen zu machen? Das haben doch schon einfache Angler begriffen. Wenn der zuständige deutsche Minister in Brüssel an der falschen Stelle nickt, kommt das irgendwann auch im letzten Winkel Deutschlands an.
Gruß A.


----------



## ivo (10. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> ...
> keine *Leistungskontrolle *durchführt.
> ...



Ich weiß ja nicht wie es im VDSF ist, aber in einem LV des DAV ist es schier unmöglich als mittelbares Mitglied, mit Einladung zur JHV, die Arbeit des Präsidiums zu überprüfen. 

Es wird sich schlicht geweigert, Einsicht in die Protokolle der Präsidiumssitzungen zu gewähren. Auch wenn man versucht sich dies über den eigenen Regionalverband zu erstreiten. Den, was der eine Vizepräsident schriftlich zusagt gilt nicht für den anderen. 

@angler
Das bedeutet aber nicht, dass unser LV auf betreiben seines geschätzten Präsidenten auf Teufel komm raus in das Fusionsboot springen muss. Der Glaube, nach einer Fusion würde man sich schon mit dem eigenen Angelverständnis gegen die Alt-VDSF-Verbände, insbesondere derer aus Süddeutschland, durchsetzen ist nicht reell.


----------



## angler1996 (10. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*



ivo schrieb:


> @angler
> Das bedeutet aber nicht, dass unser LV auf betreiben seines geschätzten Präsidenten auf Teufel komm raus in das Fusionsboot springen muss. Der Glaube, nach einer Fusion würde man sich schon mit dem eigenen Angelverständnis gegen die Alt-VDSF-Verbände, insbesondere derer aus Süddeutschland, durchsetzen ist nicht reell.


 
Das stimmt, aber das meinte ich so nicht 
Und Sachsen war einfach als Beispiel willkürlich gewählt.
Gruß A.


----------



## Brotfisch (11. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*



ivo schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht wie es im VDSF ist, aber in einem LV des DAV ist es schier unmöglich als mittelbares Mitglied, mit Einladung zur JHV, die Arbeit des Präsidiums zu überprüfen.
> 
> Es wird sich schlicht geweigert, Einsicht in die Protokolle der Präsidiumssitzungen zu gewähren. Auch wenn man versucht sich dies über den eigenen Regionalverband zu erstreiten. Den, was der eine Vizepräsident schriftlich zusagt gilt nicht für den anderen.
> 
> Anknüpfend an den Beitrag von Ivo: Das Prinzip ist Machtausübung durch Vorhalten von Herrschaftswissen. Als das in Mode war regierte noch Kaiser Wilhelm II. Bei der Schaffung neuer Strukturen wird darauf zu achten sein, dass Informationspflichten und -ansprüche klarer als bisher geregelt und in der Verbandswirklichkeit auch gelebt werden. Daher muss auch eine Art Schiedsstelle her, die auf Antrag von Mitgliedern über grob undemokratisches Handeln von Funktionären entscheiden kann. Die Fusion wäre eine gute Gelegenheit, an dieser Stelle in Richtung Verbandsdemokratie einen Schritt nach vorne zu kommen. Da hatten aber offenbar nicht einmal die Funktionäre des DAV ein Interesse. Niemand würde sich etwas vergeben, etwas mehr Demokratie zu wagen! Aber in Zeiten eines investigativen Internets wird die alte Kiste Herrschaftswissen nicht mehr lange funktionieren.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*



> Aber in Zeiten eines investigativen Internets wird die alte Kiste Herrschaftswissen nicht mehr lange funktionieren


Ich wette dagegen - die Verbände und Funktionäre finden ja bis heute trotz allen Infos immer genug Sport- und Angelfischer, die das bezahlen...

Warum auch immer....

Aber wegen dem Benzinpreis meckern...

Da kriegt man wenigstens nen Liter Sprit als Gegenleistung...

Was kriegt man von einem Verband für die viele Kohle, welche die da abzocken????


----------



## Ralle 24 (11. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Was kriegt man von einem Verband für die viele Kohle, welche die da abzocken????




Na, hart erkämpfte Verbote natürlich.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Na, hart erkämpfte Verbote natürlich.


Und damit sind wir wieder beim Punkt..
Wie schon öfter von mir festgestellt..

Man muss eben akzeptieren, dass die Mehrheit der in VDSF und DAV  organisierten Sport- und Angelfischer genau solche Verbände und Funktionäre will, die so handeln..

Die auch in Bezug auf die Fusion genannte Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF dieses Schauspiel an Inkompetenz und Würdelosigkeit immer wieder neu auflegen..

Sonst würden die organisierten Sport- und Angelfischer diese Funktionäre nicht immer wieder wählen - und immer weiter bezahlen...

Was mich dabei so ärgert ist ja "nur", dass diese dann meinen, ihre schrägen Ansichten und Verbote auch allen normalen Anglern aufstülpen zu müssen... 

Obwohl sie mit real vielleicht gut 500.000 zwangsweise über die Vereine mittelbar organisierten Sport- und Angelfischern gegenüber 5 Millionen am Angeln interessierter Menschen in Deutschland eine klare Minderheit darstellen..


Statt das auf die zu beschränken, welche das so wollen und bezahlen:
Eben die paar in VDSF und DAV  organisierten Sport- und Angelfischer....


----------



## ivo (11. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Das Prinzip ist Machtausübung durch Vorhalten von Herrschaftswissen. Als das in Mode war regierte noch Kaiser Wilhelm II.
> ...


 
Ich glaube kaum, das man an der Schaffung neuer Strukturen interesse hat. Denn dies würde bedeuten, dass das eigene Handeln überprüfbar würde und damit kritisch hinterfragbar. So wie ich das kennengelernt habe, ist aber gerade das kritische Hinterfragen nicht erwünscht. Ja es wird sogar mit dem Verweis auf die Geheimhaltung abgelehnt. 

Transparenz verstehe ich anders.


----------



## kxxxkfxx (11. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Na, hart erkämpfte Verbote natürlich.



Wenn ich angeln gehe, muss ich tatsächlich eine ganze Reihe Verbote berücksichtigen:

- Gewässersperren
- Entnahmekontingent
- Entnahmeverbot für Plötze und Rotfeder
- Strenge Begrenzung der Futtermenge
- erhöhte Mindestmaße und Schonzeiten, inkl. Küchenkorridor
- Entnahmepflicht für maßige Karpfen innerhalb des Korridors

... erlassen *vom Verein*.

Und wenn ich mich umschaue, gelten diese Regeln aus guten Gründen auch bei den anderen Vereinen.

Wer also glaubt, die Verbände sind für Reglementierungen verantwortlich, liegt völlig falsch. Das regeln die Vereine selbst, weil sie an der Qualität ihrer Gewässer interessiert sind.

Den Austritt aus dem VDSF finde ich trotzdem gut, denn der VDSF macht zwar keinen Schaden, bringt aber auch keinen Nutzen. Schlicht überflüssig.


----------



## gründler (11. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*



krickfan schrieb:


> denn der VDSF macht zwar keinen Schaden......


 

Du solltest für diesen Satz die goldene Nadel für Unwissenheit bekommen,mehr kann man dazu nicht mehr sagen.

Vieleicht fängst du nochmal an von 1982-83 alles ganz genau zu studieren.


Warum antworte ich überhaupt noch auf deine z.t ganzen falschaussagen,ach ja damit andere diesen Blödsinn nicht noch glauben.


----------



## kxxxkfxx (11. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*



gründler schrieb:


> Du solltest für diesen Satz die goldene Nadel für Unwissenheit bekommen,mehr kann man dazu nicht mehr sagen.
> 
> Vieleicht fängst du nochmal an von 1982-83 alles ganz genau zu studieren.
> 
> ...



Na dann erleuchte mich mal.


----------



## ivo (11. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*



gründler schrieb:


> Du solltest für diesen Satz die goldene Nadel für Unwissenheit bekommen,mehr kann man dazu nicht mehr sagen.
> 
> Vieleicht fängst du nochmal an von 1982-83 alles ganz genau zu studieren.
> 
> ...


 |good::q:q:q:q:q


----------



## Brotfisch (11. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*



ivo schrieb:


> Ich glaube kaum, das man an der Schaffung neuer Strukturen interesse hat. Denn dies würde bedeuten, dass das eigene Handeln überprüfbar würde und damit kritisch hinterfragbar. So wie ich das kennengelernt habe, ist aber gerade das kritische Hinterfragen nicht erwünscht. Ja es wird sogar mit dem Verweis auf die Geheimhaltung abgelehnt.
> 
> Transparenz verstehe ich anders.



Zunächst fände ich es gut, wenn man die Kritik an der allgemeinen "politischen" Ausrichtung der Verbände von jener an ihrem Agieren bei der Fusion deutlich trennt. 
Dass Funktionäre, die in einem System seit vielen Jahren "sozialisiert" sind, nicht an der Spitze der Fortschrittsbewegung stehen, ist nur natürlich. Revolutionen kommen bekanntlich nicht von oben und die meisten "natürlichen" Neuentwicklungen auch nicht. Dass ausgerechnet diejenigen, die sich bislang jeder Diskussion über Anliegen der Basis verweigert haben, plötzlich vom Saulus zum Paulus werden und die Wünsche der einfachen Mitglieder erahnen und umsetzen, ist nicht ernsthaft zu erwarten.
Deswegen ist es um so wichtiger, ein klares Gegengewicht zu setzen und Forderungen vernehmbar zu erheben. Anders wird es nicht gehen. Aber so wird es gehen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (11. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*



gründler schrieb:


> Warum antworte ich überhaupt noch auf deine z.t ganzen falschaussagen,ach ja damit andere diesen Blödsinn nicht noch glauben.



Dann ergänze ich das mal, damit andere auch wissen, wofür wir stehen.

Es ist völlig in Ordnung, wenn ein Verein über das Gesetz hinausgehende Verbote oder Regeln festlegt. Dort hat er die Bestimmungsgewalt und kann über die Mitgliederversammlung regeln was er möchte. Im Verein herrscht direkte Demokratie über die Mitgliederversammlung als höchste Instanz. Ist ein Vereinsmitglied mit einem mehrheitlich verabschiedeten Verbot oder einer Regel nicht einverstanden, kann es den Verein wechseln oder einfach austreten. 

Die Verbände feilen an Verboten die *alle* Angler und Vereine betreffen. Organisierte wie nicht organisierte. Das betrifft alle Gewässer, gleich ob das Verbot für dieses oder jenes Gewässer sinnvoll, erforderlich oder gar negativ ist. Direkte Einflussnahme durch die Angler ist dabei weder möglich noch erwünscht. Selbst ein Austritt aus dem Verband befreit nicht von den durch diesen forcierte, unterstütze oder geduldete, gesetzlich verankerte Verbote.


----------



## Ralle 24 (11. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Zunächst fände ich es gut, wenn man die Kritik an der allgemeinen "politischen" Ausrichtung der Verbände von jener an ihrem Agieren bei der Fusion deutlich trennt.



Leider ist das untrennbar miteinander verbunden. Eine Handwerklich ordentlich gemachte Fusion unter der Prämisse einer weiteren deliberalisierung der Angelfischerei ist noch weitaus stärker abzulehnen, als eine zusammengefuchtelte, die nur auf dem Papier existiert. 

Funktionäre und Verbände, die sich nicht mit aller Kraft gegen weitere Verbote und Einschränkungen einsetzen, gehören auf das (natürlich mediale und somit virtuelle) Schaffot.


----------



## kxxxkfxx (11. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Die Verbände feilen an Verboten die *alle* Angler und Vereine betreffen.



Da muss man schon etwas klarer werden, um welche Verbände es sich handelt. Es ist nämlich nicht primär der VDSF, der auf die Gesetzgebung einwirkt, sondern die Landes-Fischereiverbände. Zusätzlich natürlich die Landes-Tierschutzverbände, Politik etc.

Das sieht man gut an den von Bundesland zu Bundesland teils völlig unterschiedlichen Fischereigesetzen (Nachtangelverbot, Entnahmepficht, Setzkescher etc.), obwohl diese Länder alle im VDSF organisiert sind/waren.

Schafft den VDSF ab und ihr werdet sehen, dass sich nichts ändert. Macht einen neuen Bundesverband auf und es wird sich auch nichts ändern. Die Macht liegt in den Landes-Verbänden. Das ist in der Fischerei genau so wie in der Bildung, Gesundheitsversorgung usw. 
Dieser Föderalismus wird in Deutschland gehegt wie ein Heiligtum, mit allen bekannten Nebenwirkungen.


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (11. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*

Zitat:
 	 	 		 			 				 					Zitat von *Ralle 24* 

 
_Die Verbände feilen an Verboten die *alle* Angler und Vereine betreffen._

Da muss man schon etwas klarer werden, um welche Verbände es sich  handelt. Es ist nämlich nicht primär der VDSF, der auf die Gesetzgebung  einwirkt, sondern die Landes-Fischereiverbände. Zusätzlich natürlich die  Landes-Tierschutzverbände, Politik etc.

Das sieht man gut an den von Bundesland zu Bundesland teils völlig  unterschiedlichen Fischereigesetzen (Nachtangelverbot, Entnahmepficht, Setzkescher etc.), obwohl diese Länder alle im VDSF organisiert sind/waren.

Schafft den VDSF ab und ihr werdet sehen, dass sich nichts ändert. Macht  einen neuen Bundesverband auf und es wird sich auch nichts ändern. Die  Macht liegt in den Landes-Verbänden. Das ist in der Fischerei genau so  wie in der Bildung, Gesundheitsversorgung usw. 
Dieser Föderalismus wird in Deutschland gehegt wie ein Heiligtum, mit allen bekannten Nebenwirkungen.

@krickfan - deiner Ausführung schließe ich mich an!


----------



## Ralle 24 (11. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*

Leute, die Landesverbände im Westen *sind* der VDSF. Dort herrscht die gleiche indoktrinierte Tierrechtsmentalität wie im Bundesverband, und auch dort geht es zuerst um Kohle, dann um Macht und Einfluß, und dann um Kohle. 

Der einzelne Angler wird von allen noch nicht mal als Mitglied betrachtet. 

Beim DAV herrschte zur Zeit von Bernd Mikulin noch ein gesunden Verständnis für´s Angeln. Das ist mit Markstein auch den Bach runtergegangen, wenn auch noch nicht so weit wie beim VDSF.

Es ist piepegal, ob Dach- oder Landesverband. Was da abgeht, gehört abgestellt.


----------



## kxxxkfxx (11. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Leute, die Landesverbände im Westen *sind* der VDSF.



Wenn dem so wäre, müssten doch eigentlich in den VDSF-Ländern die gleichen rechtlichen Rahmenbedingungen gelten. Dem ist aber nicht so.
Bayern: Entnahmepflicht, aber weder Nachtangel- noch Setzkescherverbot
BW: Nachtangelverbot, aber keine Entnahmepflicht
Hessen: Setzkescherverbot, aber kein Nachtangelverbot

usw.



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Dort herrscht die gleiche indoktrinierte Tierrechtsmentalität  wie im Bundesverband



Dann sind einige deutsche Gerichte anscheinend auch vom VDSF infiltriert, denn deren bisherige Urteile zeugten auch von "indoktrinierter Tierrechtsmentalität".


----------



## Brotfisch (11. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Leider ist das untrennbar miteinander verbunden. Eine Handwerklich ordentlich gemachte Fusion unter der Prämisse einer weiteren deliberalisierung der Angelfischerei ist noch weitaus stärker abzulehnen, als eine zusammengefuchtelte, die nur auf dem Papier existiert.
> 
> Mir sind die Wirkungszusammenhänge zwischen der allgemeinen Verbandsausrichtung und der technisch schlecht gemachten Fusion durchaus bekannt und ich bestreite sie ja auch nicht. Ich trete nur dafür ein, dass wir das gedanklich schärfer trennen. Wenn ich wegen Vollmond nicht schlafen kann, kann ich das Rollo runterlassen oder aber global-galaktisch die Schöpfungsgeschichte für verantwortlich erklären. Wir kommen nicht weiter, wenn wir alle Schritte gleichzeitig machen wollen. Das ist letztlich eine strategische Frage, wie wir mit einer Vielzahl und Vielschichtigkeit von Problemen umgehen. Da ich an Reinkarnation nicht glaube, glaube ich auch nicht, dass erst alle Probleme gelöst werden und dann eine schillernde Zukunft auf uns wartet als Lohn dafür, dass wir alles beschimpft haben. Ansonsten stimme ich Dir zu.


----------



## Brotfisch (11. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*



krickfan schrieb:


> Wenn dem so wäre, müssten doch eigentlich in den VDSF-Ländern die gleichen rechtlichen Rahmenbedingungen gelten. Dem ist aber nicht so.
> Bayern: Entnahmepflicht, aber weder Nachtangel- noch Setzkescherverbot
> BW: Nachtangelverbot, aber keine Entnahmepflicht
> Hessen: Setzkescherverbot, aber kein Nachtangelverbot
> ...


 
In der Tat. Es gibt große Unterschiede unter den Landesverbänden im VDSF, wohl auch im DAV. Es gibt auch unterschiedliche Schmerzgrenzen, was die LV mitmachen und sich vorschreiben lassen. Gerade deswegen wird ja immer die Monstranz einer vermeintlichen "Einstimmigkeit" geschwenkt, die in Wirklichkeit nicht da ist. Es gibt auch Geschäfte auf Gegenseitigkeit: Ich rede Dir bei der Bundespolitik nicht rein, wenn Du nicht in meinen Landesverband reinredest. Aus meiner Sicht führt die Forderung nach Totalabschaffung nicht weiter, nicht einen einzigen Schritt. Kampagnenfähigkeit bedeutet immer, auf ein Thema zu setzen. Es wird keinen Generalstreik aller Mitglieder geben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*



> Kampagnenfähigkeit bedeutet immer, auf ein Thema zu setzen.



Als Thema dann auf die Fusion genannte Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF setzen, schlicht um der "Fusion" willen?

Denn das ist ja das Einzige, was ich bisher von VDSF oder DAV gehört habe - aber eben ohne jedes nachvollziehbare Argument und vor allem ohne jedes anglerisch konkrete Ziel oder angelpolitische Haltung, die ich auch nur ansatzweise befürworten könnte. 

Und vor allem ohne irgend etwas, was dann eine wie auch immer geartete "Kampagne" wert wäre.......

Dann lieber ganz ohne VDSF oder DAV (ob in Bund oder Land) und/oder mit BUND oder NABU als Vertretung für Gewässerbewirtschaftung - für normale Angler deutlich kostengünstiger und am Ende auch nicht weniger schädlich oder anglerfeindlich - wahrscheinlich sogar besser..


Just my 2 Cents...


----------



## Ralle 24 (11. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Ralle 24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Leider ist das untrennbar miteinander verbunden. Eine Handwerklich ordentlich gemachte Fusion unter der Prämisse einer weiteren deliberalisierung der Angelfischerei ist noch weitaus stärker abzulehnen, als eine zusammengefuchtelte, die nur auf dem Papier existiert.
> ...


----------



## Dorschgreifer (12. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dann lieber ganz ohne VDSF oder DAV (ob in Bund oder Land) und/oder mit BUND oder NABU als Vertretung für Gewässerbewirtschaftung - für normale Angler deutlich kostengünstiger und am Ende auch nicht weniger schädlich oder anglerfeindlich - wahrscheinlich sogar besser..
> 
> ...


 
Na Du hast ja tolle Ideen....:vik:

In SH ist an allen Gewässern, wo der BUND oder NBU seine Finger im Spiel haben, absolutes Angelverbot.#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*



> In SH ist an allen Gewässern, wo der BUND oder NBU seine Finger im Spiel haben, absolutes Angelverbot.


Kann ich in S-H nicht beurteilen. 
Ich kenn da aber ganz andere Fälle z. B. in NRW, B-W, etc..

Liegt dann vielleicht an der schlechten Kooperation zwischen den Naturschutzverbänden und denen der oragnisierten Sport- und Angelfischer .....

Ist wahrscheinlich auch dem Föderalismus geschuldet, im einen Land so, im anderen so....

Da es uns aber nicht immer nur um das einzelne Land, sondern um das Angeln in ganz Deutschland geht, ist in meinen Augen (nach jetzigem Kenntnisstand) das bewirtschaften der Gewässer durch andere als durch organisierte Sport- und  Angelfischer für normale Angler nicht zwangsläufig das schlechteste - und am Ende wahrscheinlich auch preisdwerter.

Für die Angler wie die Allgemeinheit..

Ich hab persönlich jedenfalls mehr Angst vor dem, was uns da VDSF oder DAV einbrocken mit ihrer inzwischen fast täglich bewiesenen Inkompetenz und Würdelosigkeit, als vor dem was Naturschützern immer (und oft genug fälschlicherweise) nachgesagt wird...

Die sind meist weniger anglerfeindlich als VDSF und/oder DAV...


----------



## Dorschgreifer (12. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*



krickfan schrieb:


> Da muss man schon etwas klarer werden, um welche Verbände es sich handelt. Es ist nämlich nicht primär der VDSF, der auf die Gesetzgebung einwirkt, sondern die Landes-Fischereiverbände. Zusätzlich natürlich die Landes-Tierschutzverbände, Politik etc.
> 
> Das sieht man gut an den von Bundesland zu Bundesland teils völlig unterschiedlichen Fischereigesetzen (Nachtangelverbot, Entnahmepficht, Setzkescher etc.), obwohl diese Länder alle im VDSF organisiert sind/waren.
> 
> ...


 
Ich stimme dem im Grunde auch zu, würde sogar noch weiter gehen...

Schafft die Landesvebände, Kreisverbände und Vereine auch noch ab und ihr werdet immer noch sehen, dass sich überhaupt nichts ändern wird, außer, dass dann für Verbote niemand mehr gefragt wird. Achso..., Pools oder ähnliches wird es dann garantiert auch nicht mehr geben, zumindest nicht zu den derzeit günstigen Konditionen.

Es ist nun einmal so, dass die Interessenvertreter der Angler lediglich um ihre Meinung gebeten werden, entscheiden tun einzig und alleine die Politiker.


Ich warte ganz gespannt darauf, dass alle Gegener der Fussion an dem Tag, an dem Sie eventuell doch noch zu Stande kommt unverzüglich aus ihren Vereinen und Verbänden die dort mitmachen austreten, denn die taugen ja alle nichts, und ganz besonders deren Vorstände, denn die sind ja nur Machtgeile Abnicker und sie interessieren sich für die Angler nicht, weil es ihnen nur um ihre Posten geht. Also muss man dann auch konsequent genung sein einen deutlichen Schritt zu gehen und ganz was neues und extrem tolles schaffen, was allen Kritikern hier gerecht wird. Alle diejenigen, die das dann nicht tun, die kann man dann nicht mehr ernst nehmen.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (12. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Kann ich in S-H nicht beurteilen.
> Ich kenn da aber ganz andere Fälle z. B. in NRW, B-W, etc..
> 
> Liegt dann vielleicht an der schlechten Kooperation zwischen den Naturschutzverbänden und denen der oragnisierten Sport- und Angelfischer .....
> ...


 
Ganz genau und das, weil die genau so organisiert sind wie die Angelverbände, da wird dann nichts besser. Bei uns in SH ist es so, dass jedes Gewässer, was neu entsteht sofort von denen ins Auge gefasst wird und dann als Biotop eingestuft und jegliche Nutzung untersagt wird, das muss sich schön selbst überlassen werden.|uhoh:


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*



> Schafft die Landesvebände, Kreisverbände und Vereine auch noch ab und ihr werdet immer noch sehen, dass sich überhaupt nichts ändern wird, außer, dass dann für Verbote niemand mehr gefragt wird.


Die Ver- und Gebote, die den Anglern das Leben schwermachen, waren keine Ideen der Politiker - das waren Ideen dér Verbände und werden  bis heute teilweise so vertreten.

Das gilt fürs Abknüppelgebot in Bayern wie für das Nachtangelverbot in B-W und Saarland, das gilt für die Setzkescherproblematik in NRW und auch für Vorgänge wie in Schleswig Holstein, wo ein Ministerpräsident angegangen wurde, nur weil der die Patenschaft für eine Jugendweltmeisterschaft des "feindlichen" Verbandes übernimmt..

Kommen also die jetzigen Verbände weg, kann der Angler zukünftig eher mit weniger als mit mehr Verboten rechnen - und dann auch mit sinnvollen und anglerisch nachvollziehbaren statt mit dem jetzigen Unfug der real existierenden Anglervertreter, die sich gegenseitig ans Bein pissen....

Wie gesagt:
Dass es die jetzigen nicht wollen oder können, haben sie bewiesen...

Ob und was danach kommt, wird man sehen, schlimmer wirds wohl kaum werden (können)..


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*

PS:



			
				Dorschgreifer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich warte ganz gespannt darauf, dass alle Gegener der Fussion an dem Tag, an dem Sie eventuell doch noch zu Stande kommt unverzüglich aus ihren Vereinen und Verbänden die dort mitmachen austreten, denn die taugen ja alle nichts, und ganz besonders deren Vorstände, denn die sind ja nur Machtgeile Abnicker und sie interessieren sich für die Angler nicht, weil es ihnen nur um ihre Posten geht


Ich warte da auch gespannt - aber ich glaube auch nicht, dass die organisierten Sport- und  Angelfischer in VDSF und DAV da ihren Hintern hochkriegen..

Die haben ja schon immer wieder gerade die gewählt, die bisher die Kiste in den Sand gesetzt haben - beim VDSF oft genug einstimmig.

Umso heuchlerischer, dass die jetzt auf Mohnert losgehen, den  sie alle vor gar nicht so langer Zeit einstimmig wiederwählten - auch und gerade die Bayern..

Die organisierten Sport- und  Angelfischer in VDSF und DAV wollen das ja auch genauso in der Mehrheit wie es aktuell läuft.. 

Und deswegen stimmen sie so ab und bezahlen die unwürdige Chose auch brav weiter und werden eben nicht austreten und was Vernünftiges auf die Beine stellen - weil sie das mehrheitlich eben genauso wollen, wie aktuell läuft....


----------



## Dorschgreifer (12. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Kommen also die jetzigen Verbände weg, kann der Angler zukünftig eher mit weniger als mit mehr Verboten rechnen - und dann auch mit sinnvollen und anglerisch nachvollziehbaren statt mit dem jetzigen Unfug der real existierenden Anglervertreter, die sich gegenseitig ans Bein pissen....
> 
> ..


 
Und ganz genau das glaube ich eben nicht, das ist vielleicht ein Traum oder Wunschdenken, aber gerade das neue Fischereigestz in SH hat das Setzkescherverbot nur verloren, wel sich der Landesverband dafür stark gemacht hat. In der DVO haben sie den Setzkescher jetzt wieder so eingeschrenkt, dass man ihn nur für ganz wenige Situationen nutzen kann....



> Wie gesagt:
> Dass es die jetzigen nicht wollen oder können, haben sie bewiesen...


 
Es gibt aber auch niemanden, der bereit wäre zu zeigen, dass er es persönlich besser machen kann, hier fordern alle nur, aber selbst einen Job übernehmen und sich aktiv einbringen will sich keiner, ist ja mit Arbeit und Freizeitverlust verbunden.... 



> Ob und was danach kommt, wird man sehen, schlimmer wirds wohl kaum werden (können)


 
Siehste, und deshalb glaube ich, dass alles besser wird.


----------



## Ralle 24 (12. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Ganz genau und das, weil die genau so organisiert sind wie die Angelverbände, da wird dann nichts besser. Bei uns in SH ist es so, dass jedes Gewässer, was neu entsteht sofort von denen ins Auge gefasst wird und dann als Biotop eingestuft und jegliche Nutzung untersagt wird, das muss sich schön selbst überlassen werden.|uhoh:




Das ist bei uns oft deutlich anders. Allerdings mit nicht organisierten Anglern, das kann aber auch Zufall sein.

Jedenfalls macht das restriktive Angeln in Deutschland sowieso keinen Spass mehr, zumal man immer mit einem Bein vor dem Kadi steht.

Da wäre es vielleicht gar nicht so verkehrt, wenn Naturschutzverbände die Sache übernehmen. Dann hätte zumindest die z.T. unselige Besatzpolitik ein Ende. Und die Wanderfischprogramme dürften darunter kaum leiden.

Aber noch will ich hoffen.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (12. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> PS:
> 
> 
> Ich warte da auch gespannt - aber ich glaube auch nicht, dass die organisierten Sport- und Angelfischer in VDSF und DAV da ihren Hintern hochkriegen..
> ...


 

Und jeder "Nichtorganisierte Angler"  hat die Möglichkeit etwas besseres zu schaffen, wenn er einmal den Arsch hochbekommt, das sind abber alles noch viel größere Waschlappen, denn die tun ja überhaupt nichts.

Und dann sollen Verbände noch für unorganisierte Angler eintreten, so wie ihr das ständig fordert, das ist ganz einfach lächerlich. Dafür würde ich zumindest nicht einen Cent von meinen Beiträgen ausgeben wollen, das wäre dann wirklich richtig verschwendetetes Geld.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (12. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Da wäre es vielleicht gar nicht so verkehrt, wenn Naturschutzverbände die Sache übernehmen. Dann hätte zumindest die z.T. unselige Besatzpolitik ein Ende. Und die Wanderfischprogramme dürften darunter kaum leiden.


 
Ja, bei der Besatzpolitik läuft so einiges schief, das kommt aber meistens, weil die Gewässerwarte eben genau das tun, was ihr immer fordert, die hören auf die Mitglieder, die bestimmt Fische in bestimmten Mengen fordern, ansonsten stimmen die Mitglieder gegen den Besatzplan in den JHV's. Das ist ja eure geforderte Demokratie....

Und zumindest in SH beteiligen sich die Naturschutzorganisationen nicht an den Wanderfischprogrammen, das machen ausschließlich die organisierten Angler. Also für SH wäre das ein Supergau.


----------



## flor61 (12. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Und jeder "Nichtorganisierte Angler"  hat die Möglichkeit etwas besseres zu schaffen, wenn er einmal den Arsch hochbekommt, das sind abber alles noch viel größere Waschlappen, denn die tun ja überhaupt nichts.
> 
> Und dann sollen Verbände noch für unorganisierte Angler eintreten, so wie ihr das ständig fordert, das ist ganz einfach lächerlich. Dafür würde ich zumindest nicht einen Cent von meinen Beiträgen ausgeben wollen, das wäre dann wirklich richtig verschwendetetes Geld.



#6

Petri


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*



> Und dann sollen Verbände noch für unorganisierte Angler eintreten, so wie ihr das ständig fordert, das ist ganz einfach lächerlich. Dafür würde ich zumindest nicht einen Cent von meinen Beiträgen ausgeben wollen, das wäre dann wirklich richtig verschwendetetes Geld.


Die Verbände sollen nur nicht gesetzliche Restriktionen fordern und fördern wie bisher...

Und lieber mit Naturschützern zusammen arbeiten statt mit Tierschützern (gerade in S-H hat sich der Pressesprecher da ja mal drüber gefreut, dass man endlich mit dem Tierschutz an einem Strang ziehen kann - mit dem diffamieren des Minisgterpräsidenten wegen der Jugenweltmeisterschaft wird da dann schon ein Bild draus - und kein schönes..)......

Das würde schon erstmal dicke reichen....

Da würde ich dann selber sogar überlegen, wieder mitzumachen..

Solange es aber wie bisher grundsätzlich in die falsche Richtung geht und nur und aussschliesslich die (auch (zumindest teilweise) berechtigten) Interessen der Gewässerbewirtschafter vertreten werden, sehe ich als Angler nicht ein, das mit meiner Kohle zu bezahlen.

Da muss das reichen, was ich mit der Angelkarte bezahle und da kommt zumindest von mir nicht noch zusätzliche Kohle um einen Verband und Fahrtkostenzuschüsse und Übernachtungen etc. für die Funktionäre zu bezahlen...


----------



## Dorschgreifer (12. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Solange es aber wie bisher grundsätzlich in die falsche Richtung geht und nur und aussschliesslich die (auch (zumindest teilweise) berechtigten) Interessen der Gewässerbewirtschafter vertreten werden, sehe ich als Angler nicht ein, das mit meiner Kohle zu bezahlen.
> 
> Da muss das reichen, was ich mit der Angelkarte bezahle und da kommt zumindest von mir nicht noch zusätzliche Kohle um einen Verband und Fahrtkostenzuschüsse und Übernachtungen etc. für die Funktionäre zu bezahlen...


 
Wird ja keiner zu gezwungen, ist alles freiwillig, dann darf man aber auch nicht jammern, das für einen zu wenig, nichts oder das falsche getan wird. 

Unorganisierte Angler haben nun einmal nicht den geringsten Anspruch Forderungen an Verbände zu stellen, das haben sie für sich selbst entschieden. 

Wollen sie irgend etwas für sich persönlich erreichen, dann müssen sie sich eben organisieren, ist ja jedem Bürger freigestellt Vereine oder Verbände zu gründen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Wird ja keiner zu gezwungen, ist alles freiwillig, dann darf man aber auch nicht jammern, das für einen zu wenig, nichts oder das falsche getan wird.
> 
> Unorganisierte Angler haben nun einmal nicht den geringsten Anspruch Forderungen an Verbände zu stellen, das haben sie für sich selbst entschieden.
> 
> Wollen sie irgend etwas für sich persönlich erreichen, dann müssen sie sich eben organisieren, ist ja jedem Bürger freigestellt Vereine oder Verbände zu gründen.



Da hast du nicht unrecht - aber so wie ich in keiner Partei bin, weil mich keine überzeugt, kann ich eben in keinen Verband eintreten, der mich nicht überzeugt.

Vor allem dann nicht, wenn ich die auch noch bezahlen soll (für einen Schwaben halt immer ein Argument ;-)))..

Dennoch habe ich auch als nichtorganisierter Bürger und normaler Angler in Deutschland das Recht (Gott sei Dank) meine Meinung zu sagen und zu vertreten..

Gott sei dank kann man ja auch als Nichtorganisierter vieles tun, um anglerfeindlichen Verbänden Alternativen aufzuzeigen..

Ob diese dann genutzt werden oder man dann versuchen muss, die anglerfeindlichen Verbände zu zerschlagen, liegt dann wieder bei den Verbänden selber.

Ob sie eben zu einer Änderung in eine anglerfreundlichere Richtung fähig und willens sind oder nicht..

Und so wie das hier aussieht am unwürdigen Schauspiel um die Fusion genannte Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF, sehe ich da bis jetzt schwarz..

Ich lass mich aber auch immer gerne positiv überraschen..

Ich weiss zwar nicht, warum Bayern jetzt so auf Mohnert losgeht, den sie vorher immer schön einstimmig mitgewählt haben - dessen Politik hat sich ja nicht geändert in den letzten Jahren und wurde ja immer von allen Landesverbänden mitgetragen..

Vielleicht ist da doch der Anflug von Vernunft beim ersten VDSF-Landesverband eingezogen??

Wir werden ja sehen, wie die Abstimmung des Antrages des VDSF-Präsidiums (offener Brief  Mohnert) am Wochenende ausgeht - da bin ich echt gespannt ;-))


----------



## Dorschgreifer (12. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da hast du nicht unrecht - aber so wie ich in keiner Partei bin, weil mich keine überzeugt, kann ich eben in keinen Verband eintreten, der mich nicht überzeugt.
> 
> Vor allem dann nicht, wenn ich die auch noch bezahlen soll (für einen Schwaben halt immer ein Argument ;-)))..
> 
> ...


 
Da sind wir im Grunde einer Meinung, seine Meinung darf man immer gundtun, ob sie Gehör findet, das ist dann eine andere Sache.

Und auch, ob die Verbände anglerfeindlich sind oder nicht, das ist eine reine Ansichtssache, ich sehe das zumindest nicht so.

Und was bayerns Gründe waren, dass kann keiner ganz genau sagen, nur mutmaßen.... Vielleicht ist das auch alles nur ein taktischer Zug, wofür auch immer... Austrittsschreiben kann man ja wieder zurücknehmen oder später wieder eintreten. Da ist nach wie vor alles möglich.

Vielleicht werdet ihr auch absichtlich in die Irre geführt, weil ihr ja auf jeden Zug sofort aufspringt......|uhoh:


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*

Alles möglich....

Dank der "guten Informationspolitik" aller mir bekannten Verbände bei DAV und VDSF natürlich auch Spekulationen in jede Richtung..



> Und auch, ob die Verbände anglerfeindlich sind oder nicht, das ist eine reine Ansichtssache, ich sehe das zumindest nicht so


Das sagen die Verbände/Funktionäre ja selber, dass sie nicht die Angler, sondern ihre Mitglieder - also die Vereine - vertreten..

Ob man das dann nur als ignorant oder dann gleich als anglerfeindlich bezeichnet, ist sicherlich persönliche Ansichtssache..

Meine Ansicht dürfte bekannt sein (und die wird ja leider immer wieder von den Verbänden und Funktionären bestätigt).


----------



## Dorschgreifer (12. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das sagen die Verbände/Funktionäre ja selber, dass sie nicht die Angler, sondern ihre Mitglieder - also die Vereine - vertreten..


 
Deswegen sind sie aber noch lange nicht anglerfeindlich oder ignorant..., die leben nur ihre Satzungen, was sie ja auch so müssen.

Und ihre Mitglieder (die Vereine) müssen den Verbänden sagen, was sie wollen und da kommt wieder jeder einzelne organisierte Angler ins Spiel, der seine Meinung über die JHV's oder direkt an die Vorstände geben muss, damit dieser die Meinungen an die Verbände tragen kann.

Also zwar nicht direkt, sondern indirekt über die Vereine vertritt jeder Verband seine Angler.

Dass kann man natürlich schlechtreden, ist es aus meiner Sicht aber nicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*

Ist ja genau das, was ich immer sage:
Die Mehrheit der organisierten Spoert- und Angelfischer will genau diese Verbände und Funktionäre, die sie ja wohl genau deswegen immer wieder wählen und bezahlen.

Trotz dem, was diese Funktionäre und Verbände an anglerfeindlichen Positionen vertreten und was an Inkompetenz und Würdelosigkeit rund um die Fusion genannte Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF immer wieder gut sichtbar wird..


----------



## Dorschgreifer (12. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Trotz dem, was diese Funktionäre und Verbände an anglerfeindlichen Positionen vertreten und was an Inkompetenz und Würdelosigkeit rund um die Fusion genannte Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF immer wieder gut sichtbar wird..


 

Ist Deine Meinung, ich und viele andere sehen das weitem nicht so dramatisch.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*

Blauäugigkeit ist ja kein Verbrechen...


----------



## Dorschgreifer (12. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Blauäugigkeit ist ja kein Verbrechen...


 

Skandalisierung ja auch nicht, jeder, wie er es meint.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*

Skandalisierung nicht, aber dier von beiden Verbänden in Bund und Ländern verbrocheenne Skandale schon in meinen Augen..


----------



## Dorschgreifer (12. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Skandalisierung nicht, aber dier von beiden Verbänden in Bund und Ländern verbrocheenne Skandale schon in meinen Augen..


 
Wäre es ein Verbrechen, dann könntest Du sie ja anzeigen, Verbrechen ist ja ein Straftatbestand.

Also nur zu.


----------



## ivo (12. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Und dann sollen Verbände noch für unorganisierte Angler eintreten, so wie ihr das ständig fordert, das ist ganz einfach lächerlich. Dafür würde ich zumindest nicht einen Cent von meinen Beiträgen ausgeben wollen, das wäre dann wirklich richtig verschwendetetes Geld.


 

Haha.

Was tut den ein Verband für seine Mitglieder? Was passiert den wenn ein einfaches Mitglied mal wissen will was das Präsidium so alles treibt? 

Mitglied in einem Verband zu sein bedeutet noch lange nicht das dies auch besser ist. Ich erinnere nur an die Diskussion um das neue FischG in S-H. War es nicht der Verband der sich mit Naturschützern für das aufrechterhalten von Schranken stark gemacht hat?

Der VDSF, inkl seiner LV, ist für die einzelnen Erschwernisse voll und ganz verantwortlich. Es immer auf die anderen zu schieben hilft nicht.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (12. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*



ivo schrieb:


> Haha.
> 
> Was tut den ein Verband für seine Mitglieder? Was passiert den wenn ein einfaches Mitglied mal wissen will was das Präsidium so alles treibt?


 

Ich kann zumindest für mich sagen, dass ich immer jede Frage die ich hatte, telefonisch oder per mail beantwortet bekommen habe. Selbst auf der Messe "AnJa" in Neumünster konnte ich immer sehr nett mit den Präsidiumsmitgliedern sprechen und bekam jede Info, die ich wollte...

Mag sein, das andere in ihren Verbänden da Probleme gehabt haben, ich auf jeden Fall in SH nicht.




> Ich erinnere nur an die Diskussion um das neue FischG in S-H. War es nicht der Verband der sich mit Naturschützern für das aufrechterhalten von Schranken stark gemacht hat?


 
Die da wären? Ich fühle mich auf jeden Fall nicht durch Schranken in meinem Angeln eingeschränkt...



> Der VDSF, inkl seiner LV, ist für die einzelnen Erschwernisse voll und ganz verantwortlich. Es immer auf die anderen zu schieben hilft nicht.Der VDSF, inkl seiner LV, ist für die einzelnen Erschwernisse voll und ganz verantwortlich. Es immer auf die anderen zu schieben hilft nicht. *Heute* 14:07


 
Und genau das sehe ich vollkommen anders, da trägt jeder, der nicht bereit ist selbst an der Basis besseres zu machen ganz genau so die gleiche Schuld dran. Nur mit Quaken erreicht man überhaupt nichts.

Und für einzelne Erschwernisse ist nicht der Verband verantwortlich, denn die werden teilweise auch durch die Politiker umgesetzt, obwohl ein Verband andere Ansichten mitgeteilt hat.

Du warst bestimmt noch nie in einem Verband tätig, sonst würdest Du Dir solche Pauschalparolen sparen, so einfach wie Du das darstellst ist das in der Realität leider nicht, da hängt leider sehr viel mehr dran.

Aber Du könntest Dich ja bei den nächsten Wahlen zur Verfügung stellen und dann alles viel besser machen, das würde ich einmal einen Ansatz nennen. Aber bstimmt hast auch Du wieder viele Ausreden, wie keine Zeit, viel Arbeit, Du willst auch noch Angeln, da erreicht man ja eh nichts usw....


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (12. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*



ivo schrieb:


> Haha.
> 
> Was tut den ein Verband für seine Mitglieder?




Der DAV beispielsweise tut 'ne ganze Menge für seine Mitglieder!
Solltest du wissen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*



> Der DAV beispielsweise tut 'ne ganze Menge für seine Mitglieder!


Deswegen will ja wohl der DAV ja auch so unbedingt und ohne festschreiben angelpolitischer Ziele zum VDSF übertreten  - auch einstimmiger Beschluss im DAV-Verbandsausschuss...

Dass man sich auch da dann als zukünftig in DAFV umbenannter VDSF auch nicht mehr mit diesen lästigen Anglen abgeben muss, sondern nur noch mit seinen Funktionären. 
Und die organisierten Sport- und Angelfischer weiter schön zur Kasse bitten kann........

Oder welcher andere vernünftige und nachvollziehbare Grund wurde nochmal für den Übertritt in den VDSF genannt?

Der den Anglern was bringt (was positives statt nur VDSF-Richtlinien, wie bis jetzt ja geplant)??

Mag gut sein, bei der überbordenden Infoflut der Verbände, dass ich da was verpasst habe, nobody`s perfect - dürft mich also gerne aufklären...


----------



## Smanhu (12. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Und für einzelne Erschwernisse ist nicht der Verband verantwortlich, denn die werden teilweise auch durch die Politiker umgesetzt, obwohl ein Verband andere Ansichten mitgeteilt hat.




Hey,

da kannst dich ja glücklich schätzen in S-H zu leben. Bei uns in BW is das eher umgekehrt. Da gab die Politik grünes Licht fürs Nachtangeln.....aber Nachtangeln dürfen wir immer noch nicht..
Und dass wir hier nicht nur faul und meckernd aufm Arsch sitzen geblieben sind, sondern wirklich einiges versucht haben um die Leute zu informieren (was eigentlich die Aufgabe des Verbandes und der Vereinsvorstände ist), kann Thomas bezeugen!!! 
Aber das ist OT.

Was mich jetzt mal interessiert, was passiert wenn Bayern aus dem VDSF austritt? 
Eigentlich nicht viel, oder?

Gruß

von nem einfachen, kleinen, organisierten Angler


----------



## Ralle 24 (12. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Und jeder "Nichtorganisierte Angler"  hat die Möglichkeit etwas besseres zu schaffen, wenn er einmal den Arsch hochbekommt, das sind abber alles noch viel größere Waschlappen, denn die tun ja überhaupt nichts.
> 
> Und dann sollen Verbände noch für unorganisierte Angler eintreten, so wie ihr das ständig fordert, das ist ganz einfach lächerlich. Dafür würde ich zumindest nicht einen Cent von meinen Beiträgen ausgeben wollen, das wäre dann wirklich richtig verschwendetetes Geld.



1.) Kannst Du gerne mal versuchen, Dich in meiner Gegend zu organisieren. Kostet so um die 600€ im ersten und um die 300 € in den Folgejahren. Dafür kannst Du dann in ein paar Muttümpeln angeln. Für die wenigen ordentlichen Gewässer zahlst Du das dreifache, wenn Du nach Jahren auf der Warteliste mal drankommst. Bleibt also nur der Rhein und ein Paar Tageskartengewässer. Und als Einzelperson kann man dem VDSF nicht beitreten. Also bitte pauschalisier auch Du nicht. 

2.) Sollen die Verbände ja gar nix für die nicht organisierten Angler tun. Sie sollen sich um Ihren Scheixx kümmern und nichts fordern oder unterstützen, was die nicht organisierten Angler auch betrifft. 



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Wollen sie irgend etwas für sich persönlich erreichen, dann müssen sie sich eben organisieren, ist ja jedem Bürger freigestellt Vereine oder Verbände zu gründen.



Braucht man aber irgendein Gewässer für, wenns Sinn machen soll. Findest Du bei uns nicht.



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Die da wären? Ich fühle mich auf jeden Fall nicht durch Schranken in meinem Angeln eingeschränkt...



Nö, Du nicht. Um die Abschaffung der Fischereischeinpflicht an geschlossenen Gewässern zu verhindern, verbündet sich der LSFV-SH mit dem Präsidenten des Deutschen Tierschutzbundes, dem größten Anglerfeind unter Gottes Sonne. 
Hat den Verband aber überhaupt nicht zu interessieren, denn er kann für seine Verbandsgewässer ja Fischereischeinpflicht vorgeben. Also hat er sich nur stark gemacht, um den nicht organisierten Anglern ans Bein zu pinkeln. Oder spielen da Einnahmen aus Lehrgängen und Prüfungen eine Rolle ? Weiß ich nicht.


Sollen die Verbände doch für Ihre Mitglieder und Gewässer verbieten was sie wollen, ist mir piepegal. Das könnten sie auch ohne Gesetze. Die sollen nur die Verbotsfinger aus der Gesetzgebung lassen.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (12. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Deswegen will ja wohl der DAV ja auch so unbedingt und ohne festschreiben angelpolitischer Ziele zum VDSF übertreten  - auch einstimmiger Beschluss im DAV-Verbandsausschuss...
> 
> Dass man sich auch da dann als zukünftig in DAFV umbenannter VDSF auch nicht mehr mit diesen lästigen Anglen abgeben muss, sondern nur noch mit seinen Funktionären.
> Und die organisierten Sport- und Angelfischer weiter schön zur Kasse bitten kann........
> ...



Weil man vielleicht der Meinung ist, daß man in einem gemeinsamen Verband sehr viel besser das Erbe eines Bernd Mikulin vertreten kann, für den das Kürzel DAV als "Den Anglerinteressen Verpflichtet" stand!


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*

Achja stimmt, der kurze DAV - Schwanz wackelt dann mit dem großen VDSF-Hund, oder wie war das???

 - jajaja, 

War da nichtmal was vor 20 Jahren oder so mit blühenden Landchaften, wo das ganz ähnlich ablief?

Sorry Sten, aber wenn ich dran denke, dass irgendein DAVler das tatsächlich so denken könnte wie Du das schreibst, spricht das in meinen Augen nicht gerade für eine auch nur rudimentär vorhandene Intelligenz oder Lernfähigkeit dieser Leute..

Da schüttelts mich dann nur noch ob solcher Traumtänzerei ohne jede faktische Grundlage und vor allem gegen ja jahrzehntelange gegenteilige Erfahrungen mit dem VDSF...


----------



## Zoddl (12. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> 1.) Kannst Du gerne mal versuchen, Dich in meiner Gegend zu organisieren. Kostet so um die 600€ im ersten und um die 300 € in den Folgejahren. Dafür kannst Du dann in ein paar Muttümpeln angeln. Für die wenigen ordentlichen Gewässer zahlst Du das dreifache, wenn Du nach Jahren auf der Warteliste mal drankommst. Bleibt also nur der Rhein und ein Paar Tageskartengewässer. Und als Einzelperson kann man dem VDSF nicht beitreten. Also bitte pauschalisier auch Du nicht.


Es hindert aber auch niemand jemanden daran, einen alternativen günstigeren, aber eben gewässerlosen Verein zu gründen!? Evtl. ging Dorschgreifers Posting ja in diese Richtung?

"Willenloses Stimmvieh" sollte man auch recht schnell zusammenbekommen, denn der so Neu-Organisierte kommt nun endlich, dank seiner VDSF - Mitgliedschaft, an günstigere Erlaubniskarten!

Zumindest wäre das eine Möglichkeit für diejenigen, die bisher auf höchstem Niveau über ihre "Machtlosigkeit" klagen?

Und generell... es fehlt ohnehin eine Art Interessenvertretung der nicht organisierten Angler. Wer weiss schon, was diese "graue Masse" eigentlich (wirklich) will? 



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> 2.) Sollen die Verbände ja gar nix für die nicht organisierten Angler tun. Sie sollen sich um Ihren Scheixx kümmern und nichts fordern oder unterstützen, was die nicht organisierten Angler auch betrifft.


Sehe ich nicht mal ansatzweise so! 
Den Touri-/Vierteljahresschein würde es in den jeweiligen Bundesländern z.B. nicht geben, wenn sich die LVs wirklich nur um ihre Organisierten kümmern würden!#h

Wirklich sinnbefreite Einschränkungen/Regelungen mag ich auch als organisierter Angler nicht, sinnvolle sind eben manchmal notwendig. 
Wo bitte findet sich die Logik, wenn (sinnvolle) Regelungen nur für organisierte Angler gelten? Dann wäre das Sinnvolle im Endeffekt recht sinnlos, oder?


Grüzze
Zoddl


----------



## Ralle 24 (12. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*



Zoddl schrieb:


> Es hindert aber auch niemand jemanden daran, einen alternativen günstigeren, aber eben gewässerlosen Verein zu gründen!? Evtl. ging Dorschgreifers Posting ja in diese Richtung?
> 
> "Willenloses Stimmvieh" sollte man auch recht schnell zusammenbekommen, denn der so Neu-Organisierte kommt nun endlich, dank seiner VDSF - Mitgliedschaft, an günstigere Erlaubniskarten!
> 
> ...



Zoddl, natürlich muss es grundsätzliche Regeln geben. Die gab und gibt es auch schon seit den 70ern. Und das war allemal ausreichend, um Mißstände strafbar zu machen.
Alles was danach kam ist moralinsaures Gezanke, geboren aus Geldgier und einer verschrobenen Ideologie. Schau Dir doch die Gesetzgebung in den Alten BL vor dem Mauerfall an. Schau Dir die Gesetzgebung in den meisten anderen Ländern dieser Welt an.

Warum zum Teufel muss eine Regelung, die für Verein oder Verband A vielleicht von den Mitgliedern für deren Gewässer gewollt und eventuell sogar sinnvoll sind, mit aller Gewalt für alle im selben Bundesland gelten?

Jeder Verein, jeder Verband, kann für seine Gewässer Regeln aufsetzen wie er will, vorausgesetzt, er bekommt das von der Mitgliederversammlung genehmigt.
Er kann Fischereischeinpflicht vorgeben, Setzkescher verbieten, zurücksetzen verbieten, Wettfischen verbieten, Nachtangeln verbieten, Kunstköder verbieten. Er kann alles verbieten, außer dem Angeln mit exakt 6cm langen Mistwürmern in den Monaten Juni und Juli, jeweils von 6 bis 18 Uhr.

Warum zum Teufel müssen die Verbote der Einen dann gleich per Gesetz auf alle anderen umgelegt werden ?


----------



## Brotfisch (12. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*

Also Entschuldigung mal, soll das ein verspäteter Aprilscherz sein: "Es fehlt die Interessenvertretung der Nichtorganisierten" ???? 
Das ist doch nicht ernst gemeint, oder?
Wer sich nicht organisiert, der will auch nichts, vor allem will er nichts bezahlen. Stillschweigend erklärt er, dass er die Rahmenbedingungen der Angelfischerei vielleicht nicht leiden kann, aber dass es ihm der Mühe nicht wert ist, dass sich daran etwas ändert. Da sollen Leute kommen, die ihre Freizeit und ihr Geld opfern (denn Beiträge zahlen die Unorganisierten nicht) um deren Willen zu erforschen und dann wiederum auf eigene Kosten zu den Politikern latschen und sagen: Ich weiß zwar nicht, wen ich vertrete und ich weiß auch nicht richtig was die wollen aber bitte jetzt mach mal? 
Das Ding können wir hoffentlich gleich mal zu den Akten legen.
Vielleicht kommt demnächst noch die Basisinitiative "Contra Angelsexismus - Weg mit Ruten und Hakenschenkeln"
Ne, also echt... Das geht gleich gar nicht! 
Natürlich ist klar: Die sogenannte "graue Masse", bekannt als diejenigen, die einfach nur angeln wollen, machen es den etablierten wie den fortschrittlichen Kräften in der Angelfischerei schwer. Die einen begründen damit ihre Alleinherrschaft, die anderen bekommen deretwegen keine alternativen Mehrheiten. Aber es gibt sie nun einmal, diese uninteressierte Truppe. Ich habe zu keiner Zeit angefangen, diese Menschen mobilisieren zu wollen. Stammtischler steigen nie in die aktive Politik ein. Das wäre eben zu unbequem. Vollkommen sinnlos, auf diese Herrschaften den ersten Schritt zuzugehen. Wer nicht dabei ist, der angelt eben in der Kloake.
Mir ist aber wichtig, darauf hinzuweisen, dass es viele Angler gibt, denen nicht alles egal ist. Die nicht alles hinnehmen. Die sich gerne einbringen würden, etwas verändern wollen, die aber durch die gegenwärtigen völlig überkommenen Strukturen daran gehindert werden. Die Verbände schnüren sich selbst den innovativen Geist der nachwachsenden Generationen ab. Und winseln nachher über Nachwuchsprobleme und mangelnde Einsatzbereitschaft. Und wenn mal einer eine Idee hat, dann macht man es nicht, weil es ja etwas Neues ist. 
Die aktuelle Schmalspurfusioniererei zeigt deutlich: Es braucht eine Alternative. Man mag diskutieren, ob diese in einer anderen Politik besteht oder ob sogar völlig andere Strukturen notwendig sind. Aber klar ist: Es braucht die Alternative. Und es braucht sie bald, bevor künftige Generationen endgültig Abschied nehmen von der organisierten Angelfischerei. Solange wir in den Mittelpunkt unseres Denkens die Interessen derjenigen stellen, die ohne jeden Beitrag sind, trägt das jedenfalls nicht dazu bei, diese Alternative zu entwickeln. Denjenigen ist der (Angler-) Stammtisch wichtiger als das Angeln. Sie behindern die notwendigen Veränderungen und spielen denjenigen, die hier kritisiert werden, in die Hände. Nein, deren Interessenvertretung möchte ich nicht betreiben.


----------



## Ralle 24 (12. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Also Entschuldigung mal, soll das ein verspäteter Aprilscherz sein: "Es fehlt die Interessenvertretung der Nichtorganisierten" ????




Das fehlt tatsächlich. Allerdings unter dem Aspekt, dass auch Vereinslose Angler als Einzelmitglied die Möglichkeit haben, sich zu organisieren.
Eine Organisation "nicht organisierter" Angler könnte ja nicht ein einziges Mitglied haben, gelle.

Jedenfalls und in Zeiten des Internets eigentlich ein verfolgungswürdiger Gedanke.


----------



## Zoddl (13. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Also Entschuldigung mal, soll das ein verspäteter Aprilscherz sein: "Es fehlt die Interessenvertretung der Nichtorganisierten" ????
> Das ist doch nicht ernst gemeint, oder?
> Wer sich nicht organisiert, der will auch nichts, vor allem will er nichts bezahlen.


Sorry Brotfisch, kein Aprilscherz... nur nicht punktgenau formuliert. 

So wie es hier in einigen Beiträgen im AB durchklang, gibt es auch Angler, die zwar gerne organisiert wären... denen es aber schlicht an geeigneten Vereinen und damit am geeignetem Wirkungsfeld fehlt.
Das kann aus finanziellen Gründen der Fall sein; das kann aber auch an einem "etabliertem", über jedes Urteil erhabenem, verklüngeltem Vorstand liegen. Oder allgemein an der Ausrichtung der Mehrheit dieses Vereins.
Das heißt:
Wenn ich wirklich an "Verbesserung"/"Veränderung" interessiert bin, muss ich zB den Nicht-Verhandelbaren jährlichen Regenbogenforellenbesatz im Tümpel und die Satzkarpfenorgie nicht auch noch finanziell unterstützen. Oder zur JHV Repressalien fürchten, weil ich mein Patschehändchen mal zum NEIN bei der Wiederwahl des alten Vorstandes gehoben habe. Warum auch?
Wirken kann man halt nur dort, wo (fremdes) Wirken auch gewünscht/akzeptiert wird. Zur Not muss man sich in diesem Umfeld eben ein gewässerloses Wirkfeld schaffen... sofern man "wirkwillig" ist. Letzteres fehlt halt komplett! Und solange dies der Fall ist, tangiert mich auch der nicht-organsierte ungemein gegen null... er sagt ja nix!

Und irgendwie kennst Du das ja (in gewissen Maße abgewandelt) persönlich auch... Du engagierst Dich über deinen Blog weiterhin für die Anglerschaft, nur wurdest Du aus Deinem vorherigem Wirkungsfeld gegangen bzw. hast es notgedrungen freiwillig verlassen. Eine Deine kritische Stimme im ehemaligen Wirkungsfeld wäre sicherlich nicht das schlechteste... nur gibt es diese eben leider(!) nicht.#h
In Offenbach wäre sie sicherlich wirkungsvoller... aber weder gewünscht noch (vermutlich) auf lange Sicht geduldet.


Und daher:
Was will die "unorganisierte graue Masse" eigentlich? Sind das alles tatsächlich und ausschliesslich nur Unmotivierte oder Interessenlose? Oder gibt es hier motivierte aber letztendlich gefrustete Persönlichkeiten?
Potential mag hier in jedem Fall vorhanden sein... nur leider formiert es sich eben zB über eine Interessenvertretung (oder besser einen Verein) nicht! Und das ist... fürn Arxx... Abfalleimer!

Grüzze
Zoddl


----------



## Dorschgreifer (13. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Der Landesverband SH hat sich mit Händen und Füßen dagegen gewehrt, dass Urlauber aus dem eigenen BL diesen Tourischein bekommen.


 
Jupp, stimmt.

Daran ist aber nicht der Verband schuld, denn der ist nur der Mehrheitsmeinung der Verine gefolgt und diese haben wiederum eine Mehrheitsentscheidung ihrer Mitglieder dorthin getragen.

Ihr müsst also nicht immer die Verbände verurteilen, die Satzungsgemäß die Mehrheitsentscheidung ihrer Mitglieder umsetzen, sondern die einzelnen Angler, denn die wollten das so und sind nach wie vor gegen diese Regelung und haben sich auch schon in der masse dafür ausgesprochen für solche Angler keine Erlaubnisscheine zu vergeben, die Touristenscheinangler dürfen also nur in den freien Gewässern Angeln.

Genauso hat er sich aber auch mit Händen und Füßen dagegen gewehrt, das Angler mit Fischereischeinen anderer Bundesländer in SH eine zusätzliche Fischereiabgabe zahlen müssen.

Und, wie ist das Ergebnis?

Der Touristenschein ist gekommen und die zusätzliche Fischereiabgabe auch.

Ergo muss man nicht die Verbände verteufeln, sondern die Politiker, die hier ganz klar ihren Willen in beiden Fällen durchgestzt haben. Schuld sind also  nicht die Verbände, sondern die Politik, hackt doch einmal auf denen rum.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (13. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*



Smanhu schrieb:


> da kannst dich ja glücklich schätzen in S-H zu leben. Bei uns in BW is das eher umgekehrt. Da gab die Politik grünes Licht fürs Nachtangeln.....aber Nachtangeln dürfen wir immer noch nicht..


 
Na, da kannst Du dich doch glücklich schätzen, Eure Fsichereigesetze werden so gemacht, wie die Angler es wollen, das ist bei uns genau umgekehrt.#6

Wenn Euch das nicht gefallen hat, dann seid ihr doch bestimmt auf euren Jahreshauptversammlungen in der Mehrheit aufgestanden und habt eure Vorstände dafür in die Schranken gewiesen und sie nicht entlastet und es wurden neue Vorstände gewählt, die das zukünftig in eurem Sinne alles besser machen und schon eine Änderung des Gesetzes beantragt haben.

Oder ist wieder einmal nur eine kleine Minderheit unzufrieden und die Masse hat die Klappe gehalten?

Was immer wieder viele Mitglieder der Vereine vergessen:

Die Mitglieder entscheiden über die Belange ihres Vereines und geben ihren Vorständen ihre Meinung mit, um sie in weiteren Gremien zu vertreten. Handeln sie der mehrheitlichen Mitgliedermeinung entgtegen, dann begehen sie einen Satzungsverstoß, was vereinsschädigend ist und damit können sie aus dem Verein ausgeschlossen werden.

Die Vorstände entscheiden wiederum auf den Landesverbandssitzungen über das, wie sich der Landesverband zu positionieren hat und das weiter zu vertreten hat. Handeln sie dieser Mehrheitsentscheidung entgegen, dann begehen sie einen Satzungsverstoß, was Verbandsschädigend ist und damit können sie aus dem Verband ausgeschlossen werden.

Also, die Schuld ist immer an der Basis zu suchen und da kann man den schwarzen Peter nicht abschieben, nur weil die einzelnen Angler keinen ArXXX in der Hose habe und auf den Versammlungen nicht konsequent fordern und im Extremfall auch konsquent "nicht entlasten" und einen neuen Vorstand wählen, dafür muss man aber auch bereit sein, selbst in die Bütt zu springen und einen Job im Vorstand übernehmen. 

Da das ja aber mit Arbeit und Freizeitverlust verbunden ist, halten die meisten Mitglieder in den Versammlungen lieber die Klappe oder kommen gar nicht erst und meckern hinterücks und anschließend darüber wie blöd das alles ist und dass im Vorstand nur Ochsen sitzen, die keine Ahnung haben.

Das ist wie, wenn man mit jemanden nett schnackt und Spaß hat und wenn der sich umdreht, dann rammt man ihm ein Messer in den Rücken.

Ich habe selbst jetzt schon mehrfach für Leute meinen Kopf hingehalten und für Themen, über die sie immer geschimpft haben Anträge auf den Jahreshauptversammlungen gestellt, das Ergebnis, sie enthalten sich bei der Abstimmung oder erscheinen erst gar nicht. Ich habe mittlerweile für solche charakterlosen Weicheier kein Verständnis mehr, die sind es einfach nicht wert, dass man auch nur den kleinen Finger für diese rührt.#d


----------



## Ralle 24 (13. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Jupp, stimmt.
> 
> Daran ist aber nicht der Verband schuld, denn der ist nur der Mehrheitsmeinung der Verine gefolgt und diese haben wiederum eine Mehrheitsentscheidung ihrer Mitglieder dorthin getragen.
> 
> ...



Genau das ist der Punkt.

Verbände sollten entweder das Wohl *aller* Angler im Focus haben, oder sich auf die Belange beschränken, die sie und Ihre Mitglieder betreffen und sich nur in solchen Fragen stark machen, die sie nicht per Selbstbestimmung in ihren Reihen regeln können.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (13. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Genau das ist der Punkt.
> 
> Verbände sollten entweder das Wohl *aller* Angler im Focus haben, oder sich auf die Belange beschränken, die sie und Ihre Mitglieder betreffen und sich nur in solchen Fragen stark machen, die sie nicht per Selbstbestimmung in ihren Reihen regeln können.


 

Und genau das sehe ich anders. Alle Angler, auch unorganisierte profitieren von den Besatzmaßnahmen der Verbände und Vereine in den offenen Gewässern, wie Wanderfischprogrammen, denn darum kümmern sich ausschließlich die organisierten Angler. Wer allgemein abgreifen will, der muss dann auch allgemeine Regelungen hinnehmen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (13. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*

Die nicht organisierten zahlen Ihre Angelerlaubnis genauso wie die organisierten. Vielleicht, weiß ich nicht, sogar teurer als diese.

Besatz und Wanderfischprogramm wird - korrigier mich - ganz oder teilweise durch Landesmittel aus der Fischereiabgabe finanziert. Auch da zahlen die Nichtorganisierten ihren Teil. 

Hier von " abgreifen" zu reden, ist schon etwas dreist. 

Handwerklich " tun" wieviele der organisierten Angler wirklich etwas ? 1%, 2% ?

Die ürbigen organisierten Angler "tun" genausoviel wie die Nichtorganisierten.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (13. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Die nicht organisierten zahlen Ihre Angelerlaubnis genauso wie die organisierten. Vielleicht, weiß ich nicht, sogar teurer als diese.


 
In den Freien Gewässern zahlen die überhaupt nichts, denn da gibt es keine Erlaubnisscheine.




> Besatz und Wanderfischprogramm wird - korrigier mich - ganz oder teilweise durch Landesmittel aus der Fischereiabgabe finanziert. Auch da zahlen die Nichtorganisierten ihren Teil.
> 
> Hier von " abgreifen" zu reden, ist schon etwas dreist.


 
Es wird teilweise aus der Fischereiabgabe gezahlt, aber auch nur der Besatz. An den Kosten für das Monitoring (Elektrofischen, Fangmeldungen auswerten, Besatzstatistiken usw.) beiteiligt sich keiner, genau so wie am Arbeitsaufwand, das tragen die organisierten Angler alleine. In sofern finde ich das Wort Abgreifen keineswegs dreist.



> Handwerklich " tun" wieviele der organisierten Angler wirklich etwas ? 1%, 2% ?


 
Das ist schwer abzuschätzen, ich glaube, das ist mehr, habe mir aber noch nie die Mühe gemacht das im Deteil zu berechnen.




> Die ürbigen organisierten Angler "tun" genausoviel wie die Nichtorganisierten


 
Nein, zum einen zahlen die Organisierten mehr und zum Anderen haben sie in der Regel Pflichtarbeitsstunden abzuleisten. Also, "genausoviel" ist etwas anderes.


----------



## dpj_de (13. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*

Sorry, aber ich sehe das so, dass ein Verband immer die Belange seiner Mitglieder im Auge hat - eine Gewerkschaft kümmert sich auch in erster Linie um ihre Mitglieder - bei Lohnverhandlungen profitieren zwar die nicht Organisierten auch, aber in Sachen Rechtsschutz etc. haben nur die Organisierten einen Vorteil. Genauso ist es bei Angelverbänden - es ist eine organisierte Interessenvertretung - wer seine Interessen nicht vertreten lassen will, muss schauen, wie er zu seinem Recht kommt. Und die Interessen der organisierten Mitglieder sind manchmal gleich mit den Interessen der Nichtorganisierten (allgemeine Regeln) und manchmal entgegenläufig (zB Zugänglichkeit von Gewässern). Wer sich über die mangelnde Vertretung seiner Interessen als organsierter Angler beklagt, sollte versuchen seine Interessen im Rahmen der Organsiation mit duchzusetzen. Wenn eine große Mehrheit etwas will, dann können einzelne Bremser auch nichts ausrichten. Aber meistens scheitert das daran, dass die Vereinsmitglieder es nicht einsehen, etwas zu machen und die Deligierten dann nach Gutdünken das machen, was sie für gut halten (und was ihnen ggf. am wenigsten Arbeit/Schwierigkeiten) macht. 
Es soll mit kein Angler erzählen, dass er nicht das Geld für einen Verinsbeitritt hat - wer Ausrüstung für mehrere Hundert EUR hat wird auch das Geld für einen Vereinsbeitritt haben (ggf. muss halt mal am Angelgerät gespart werden).


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*

Dorschgreifer hat prinzipiell recht - wer was macht, soll auch was davon haben.

Das ist aber schon so, da es  dafür ja heute schon einen Ausgleich gibt.

Denn die Nichtorganisierten leisten in zweifacher Hinsicht Ersatz dafür, dass sie nicht organisiert sind und nicht an der Geweässerbewirtschaftung mitarbeiten:
1.:
Höhere Kartenpreise und oft Einschränkungen gegenüber  Vereinsmitgliedern und Organisierten.

2.:
Fast in jedem Bundesland kommen die Einnahmen aus der Fischereiabgabe den Verbänden zu Gute - auch die der Nichtorganisierten.

Auch von daher gibt es kein darüber hinaus gehendes Recht, Anglern allgemein gesetzlich etwas vorschreiben zu wollen, *was jeder in seinem Verein oder Verband OHNE weitere gesetzliche Regelungen auch heute schon selber regeln könnte.*


*Auf solche selbstgerechte Oberlehrer können Angler in Deutschland gut verzichten...*


Zudem sind die Verbände ja nach Satzung und Selbstverständnis auch keine Vertretung der Angler, sondern sie vertreten die Interessen der Gewässerbewirtschafter, über die (sofern Vereine) Angler dann nur mittelbar Mitglied sind.

Es gibt ja lobenswerterweise heute schon Vereine, in denen man bei Eintritt entscheiden kann, ob man auch die Gebühr für den Verband bezahlen will und sich damit hinter die Verbandspolitik stellt oder nicht - und das eben dann abwählt..

Würde das bei jedem Verein so beschlossen, würde sicherlich schnell klar werden, wie wenig die Verbände Angler für ihre Politik begeistern können - die würden massenweise austreten...

Nur weil man in vielen Bundesländern - um überhaupt irgendwo angeln zu können - zwangsweise Mitglied bei einem bewirtschaftenden Verein sein muss und so auch zwangsweise im jeweiligen Verband organisiert wird, haben die Verbände überhaupt nennenswerte Mitgliederzahlen (wenngleich auch bundesweit heute schon trotzdem immer mehr sinkende)..

Ob solche Zwangsmitgliedschaften in der Art und Weise der Verbände so verfassungsgemäß sind (mangels alternativen Möglichkeiten für die Angler) kann man sicher diskutieren.

Dass auf dieser Grundlage die in beiden Verbänden zusammen real knapp über 500.000 mittelbar zwangsorganisierten Sport- und Angelfischer, die sich das alles gefallen lassen und das bezahlen dazu von Funktionären benutzt werden, um anglerfeindliche Politik durchzudrücken, ist für mich dagegen nach wie vor indiskutabel..

Bei ca. 3 Mio. aktiver Angler in Deutschland und 5 Mio. am Angeln  interessierter Menschen..

Das ist in meinen Augen, um leicht abgewandelt mit einem FDPler zu sprechen, die "Tyrannei der kleinen Minderheit"...


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*



			
				dpj_de  schrieb:
			
		

> Aber meistens scheitert das daran, dass die Vereinsmitglieder es nicht einsehen, etwas zu machen und die Deligierten dann nach Gutdünken das machen, was sie für gut halten (und was ihnen ggf. am wenigsten Arbeit/Schwierigkeiten) macht.




Stimmt genau, wie beschrieben:


			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist in meinen Augen, um leicht abgewandelt mit einem FDPler zu sprechen, die "Tyrannei der kleinen Minderheit"...


----------



## Ralle 24 (13. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> In den Freien Gewässern zahlen die überhaupt nichts, denn da gibt es keine Erlaubnisscheine.
> 
> Ok, sowas gibts bei uns nicht. Aber dann sind die freien Gewässer doch auch für die organisierten kostenlos.
> 
> ...



Warum sind dann überhaupt Angler in SH organisiert ?

So wie Du das schreibst, haben sie ja nicht den kleinsten Vorteil davon.

Oder ist es vielleicht so, dass die Gewässer nur unter Auflagen gepachtet werden können, die das Anglen für Nichtorganisierte einschließt?

Will heißen, ist die Fischereierlaubnis für Nichtorganisierte ein Dorn im Auge der Pächterschaft, die zwar sehr gerne das Fischereirecht haben wollen, aber am liebsten andere, nicht das Parteibuch tragende, vom Gewässer ausschließen möchten?


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*



> Warum sind dann überhaupt Angler in SH organisiert ?


Weil viele Angler in S-H wie in vielen anderen VDSF-Verbänden wahrscheinlich überhaupt nicht wissen, dass ihr Verein in einem Verband organisiert ist und sie die Chose über einen vom Vereinsbeitrag abgezogenen Beitrag für den Verband auch noch finanzieren.

Deswegen wäre ich ja dafür, dass alle Vereine ihren Anglern über die Gebührenordnung freistellen, ob sie auch den Verband mitfinanzieren wollen.

Jahresbeitrag Verein

Jahresbeitrag Verband

Kann man dann ankreuzen.

*Dann müssen die Verbände endlich Politik machen, für welche die Angler dann auch bereit wären zu bezahlen, um eine Massenflucht aus den Verbänden zu verhindern.*

Und sowas kann jeder Angler in seinem Verein als Antrag einbringen, da die Änderung der Gebührenordnung eines Vereines nicht mal ne Satzungsänderung braucht ;-))

Und so könnte jeder Verein (je nach Land/Verband) grob zwischen 6 und 20 Euro pro Jahr und Angler  sparen, die heute für Verbandsfinanzierung rausgeschmissen werden..

*Mit dem Geld könnten die Vereine vieles anfangen, was besser wäre als das, was die Verbände damit treiben..*


----------



## Ralle 24 (13. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*



dpj_de schrieb:


> Es soll mit kein Angler erzählen, dass er nicht das Geld für einen Verinsbeitritt hat - wer Ausrüstung für mehrere Hundert EUR hat wird auch das Geld für einen Vereinsbeitritt haben (ggf. muss halt mal am Angelgerät gespart werden).



Nun, ich kenne sehr viele Menschen die nicht das Geld für einen Vereinsbeitritt haben und die auch nicht für mehrere hundert Euro Angelgerät haben. Und ich würde nichts riskieren wenn ich darauf wette, dass die Zahl derer in absehbarer Zeit immer mehr steigen wird. 
Ungeachtet dessen bleibt ja noch die Frage, ob man sich mehrere hundert Euro im Jahr leisten will, wenn man dafür nur an einem knapp 1 Ha großen Tümpel angeln kann, nur um organisiert zu sein.

Was sich sicher jeder leisten könnte, wäre eine Einzelmitgliedschaft im Verband, wenn er mitbestimmen möchte. Das aber wird von den Verbänden - soweit ich weiß mit einer Ausnahme - aus guten Gründen nicht gestattet.

Also, wenn Verbände und/oder Verbandsangehörige einfordern, dass sich Nichtorganisierte Angler einbringen, dann sollen sie bitte auch die Möglichkeit dazu schaffen, dass diese Angler sich in ihrem Verband organisieren können.


----------



## Brotfisch (13. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*

Also wenn tatsächlich gemeint war, dass Vereinsungebundene in den Verbänden keine Mitwirkungs- und Einbringungschancen haben, dann ist das etwas anderes als die sogenannte "graue Masse". Darunter verstehe ich die Angler, die weder in einem Verband, noch in einem Verein organisiert sind. 
Ich bin im Übrigen selbst Einzelmitglied im VDSF. Deren satzungsmäßige Rechte sind allerdings ausbaufähig. Das eigentliche Gewicht haben natürlich die Vereine.
Will man eine stärkere Interessenvertretung der Einzelangler etwa als Gegengewicht zur Vereinsanglerschaft, so setzt dieses eine gewisse Organisationsstruktur voraus. Denn es muss ja eine Willensbildung organisiert werden, damit entschieden werden kann, welche Interessen mit welcher Priorität vertreten werden. Die dafür nötige Forum muss nicht zwingend ein e.V. sein. Bei der SPD gibt es zB einen "virtuellen Ortsverein" und die Piraten experimentieren ja ebenfalls mit netzbasierten Willensbildungsverfahren. 
Zudem braucht es natürlich eine hinreichend große Zahl von Personen, die sich dabei aktiv einbringen. Relevanz erreicht ein "virtueller Basisangler-Verband" nur, in dem er eine hinreichende Zahl von (aktiven) "Mitgliedern" nachweisen kann. Denn im Unterschied zu den Piraten besteht ja für eine solche Organisation keine Möglichkeit, sich an den Gremienwahlen der bestehenden angelfischereilichen Organisationen zu beteiligen.


----------



## kati48268 (13. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> In den Freien Gewässern zahlen die überhaupt nichts, denn da gibt es keine Erlaubnisscheine...


In den freien Gewässern nicht, die sind -Gott sei dank- auch für alle frei. 
Aber vom Fischereischein geht (in NRW) die Hälfte als Abgabe an den Verband , völlig wurscht ob der Angler darüber hinaus organisiert ist oder nicht.
Das ist für den Einzelnen Krötenkram, ok, aber die Masse bringt satt Kasse und bekommt dann das Statement, "die interessieren uns nicht".
|abgelehn


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*

Siehste kati, deswegen:
Deswegen wäre ich ja dafür, dass alle Vereine ihren Anglern über die Gebührenordnung freistellen, ob sie auch den Verband mitfinanzieren wollen.

Jahresbeitrag Verein

Jahresbeitrag Verband

Kann man dann ankreuzen.

*Dann müssen die Verbände endlich Politik machen, für welche die Angler dann auch bereit wären zu bezahlen, um eine Massenflucht aus den Verbänden zu verhindern.*

Und sowas kann jeder Angler in seinem Verein als Antrag einbringen, da die Änderung der Gebührenordnung eines Vereines nicht mal ne Satzungsänderung braucht ;-))

Und so könnte jeder Verein (je nach Land/Verband) grob zwischen 6 und 20 Euro pro Jahr und Angler  sparen, die heute für Verbandsfinanzierung rausgeschmissen werden..

*Mit dem Geld könnten die Vereine vieles anfangen, was besser wäre als das, was die Verbände damit treiben..*


----------



## Dorschgreifer (13. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Warum sind dann überhaupt Angler in SH organisiert ?
> 
> So wie Du das schreibst, haben sie ja nicht den kleinsten Vorteil davon.


 

Wir haben hier ja nicht nur Teiche, sondern auch Fließgewässer. Diese Fließgewässer unterteilen sich in Binnengewässer (größter Teil) und Küstengewässer, Grenze ist immer die erste Brücke des Fließgewässers. 

Der Bereich Küstengewässer ist für alle frei, mit dem normalen Fischereischein. Der Bereich Binnengewässer ist bis zu den Quellen komplett verpachtet und die Besatzaktionen für Salmonieden finden ausschließlich im Quellbereich statt, weil sich diese Fische nur dort vermehren können und dort werden sie auch abgefischt und abgestreift. Das gleiche gilt auch für Quappen.

Somit profitieren die nicht organisierten Angler von dem Besatz, der im Quellbereich stattfindet.



> Das bedeutet, der Landesverband hat ausschließlich Einkünfte aus den Taschen der organisierten Angler? Er bekommt keinerlei Zuschüsse ( außer für Besatz), hat keine Einnahmen aus Tageskartenverkäufen nicht freier Gewässer ?


 
Natürlich hat er einnahmen aus Tageskartenverkäufen, im Gegenzug muss er für seine Gewässer ja aber auch eine Pacht bezahlen und ist verpflichtet die komplette Hege zu übernehmen, mit Hegeplänen und alles was dazu gehört. Da kommt also nicht viel bei rüber..., das ist zumindest kein Gewinnbringer.


----------



## WK1956 (13. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Na, da kannst Du dich doch glücklich schätzen, Eure Fsichereigesetze werden so gemacht, wie die Angler es wollen, das ist bei uns genau umgekehrt.#6
> 
> Wenn Euch das nicht gefallen hat, dann seid ihr doch bestimmt auf euren Jahreshauptversammlungen in der Mehrheit aufgestanden und habt eure Vorstände dafür in die Schranken gewiesen und sie nicht entlastet und es wurden neue Vorstände gewählt, die das zukünftig in eurem Sinne alles besser machen und schon eine Änderung des Gesetzes beantragt haben.
> 
> ...


 
ein superguter Beitrag, genau so sieht es in der Praxis aus.

Gruß und Petri Heil
Werner


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*



			
				Dorschgreifer schrieb:
			
		

> Da kommt also nicht viel bei rüber..., das ist zumindest kein Gewinnbringer.


Deswegen brauchen die Verbände dann wohl die Zwangsmitgliedschaften über die Vereine, weil sie sonst ihre anglerfeindliche Politik nicht finanzieren könnten ....

*Würden die Verbände tatsächlich glauben, dass sie so viel Gutes für Angler tun, könnten sie ja den Vereinen selber vorschlagen, dass diese die Bezahlung der Verbände vom Vereinsbeitrag abkoppeln und so auch wirklich nur die Angler im Verband sind, die das auch explizit wollen..*

Und/oder zusätzlich stimm- und antragsberechtigte Einzelmitgliedschaften in den Landesverbänden einführen......

Bei den "tollen Verbänden" (wenn  die Funktionäre das selber so glauben würden) müssten dann die Angler denen die Bude einrennen..

Oder könnte es sein, dass die Verbandspolitik in den Augen der Funktionäre doch nicht so wäre, dass Angkler das freiwillig bezahlen würden?

Oder wäre es - wie oft in der Politik kolportiert - ein "Komunikationsproblem"?

Oder sind in den Augen der Funktionäre und Verbände die Angler schlicht zu dumm, um zu begreifen, was ihnen die Verbände alles tolles bringen??

Oder warum wird sonst eine Verbandsmitgliedschaft ohne Abwahlmöglichkeit erzwungen, wenn man nur angeln will und deswegen in einen Verein eintreten will??


----------



## antonio (13. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Siehste kati, deswegen:
> Deswegen wäre ich ja dafür, dass alle Vereine ihren Anglern über die Gebührenordnung freistellen, ob sie auch den Verband mitfinanzieren wollen.
> 
> Jahresbeitrag Verein
> ...



antonio


----------



## kati48268 (13. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> ...Natürlich hat er einnahmen aus ...


Und evtl. Zuschüsse vom Land, d.h.v. Steuerzahler?


@Thomas
Das "Wahlrecht innerhalb eines Vereins": Schöne Idee, man müsste mal schauen, ob das rechtlich geht.
Ich war aber noch eine Stufe davor: Selbst Angler, die gar nicht in Vereinen organisiert sind, also per Tageskarten, Forellenpuffs, etc. angeln, haben i.d.R. den (5-)Jahresfischereischein und auch von dem geht schon die 1/2 an einen Verband, der ausdrücklich sagt, _"das sind nicht unsere Mitglieder, für die tun wir mal gar nix"_!


----------



## Dorschgreifer (13. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und sowas kann jeder Angler in seinem Verein als Antrag einbringen, da die Änderung der Gebührenordnung eines Vereines nicht mal ne Satzungsänderung braucht ;-))


 
Da sieht man immer wie weit ihr von der Vereinspraxis und dem Vereinsrecht weg seid. 

In nahezu allen Vereinen, zumindest in allen Vereinen, die ich kenne ist die Mitgliedschaft im Landesverband und im Bundesverband in der Satzung geregelt. Und Gebührenordnungen haben nicht viele Vereine, weil es nur eine Gebühr gibt, nämlich die Jahresgebühr. Selbst dass Jugendliche, Ehepartner oder Geringverdiener (Auszubildende, Rentner, Arbeitslose oder Harz IV-Empfänger usw.) auf Nachweis nur die halbe Jahresgebühr bezahlen steht in den meisten Satzungen.

Soimit ist eine außerordentlich Mitgliedsversammlung und eine Satzungsänderung, mit Eintrag im Vereinsregister über einen Notar unumgänglich.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*



> die vereine sind ja mitglieder im verband und zahlen deshalb beiträge an den verband entsprechend ihrer mitgliederzahl.


An Hand der gemeldeten Mitgliederzahl....

Man meldet dann zukünftig eben die, welche im Verband auch wirklich organisiert sein wollen..

Kein Problem (wenngleich ich nicht glaube, dass sich auch nur ein Verband einem solchen Votum wirklich stellen würde. Die wissen doch genau, dass sie die Angler nicht wirklich  hinter sich haben und selber nur über die jetzige Zwangseinziehung der Kohle finanziert werden können)...


@ Dorschgreifer:

Du musst auch mal über Deinen Tellerrand gucken..

Ich kenne viele Vereine, die nicht satzungsgemäß in einem Verband sind - und selbst wenn, ist das kein Problem.

Sie können ja drin bleiben, mit der Mitgliederzahl, die sich dann aktiv dafür entscheidet und die sie dann melden..

Und die dafür notwendige Gebührenordnung ist sicher schnell durch, wenn sich die Vereine mal überlegen anfangen, was sie alles mit dem gesparten Geld selber anfangen könnten..

Genauso schnell wäre dann auch eine Satzungsänderung durch....

Da vertraue ich dem Verstand der Vereine und Angler anscheinend mehr als Du...

Und wenn die Verbände und Funktionäre keine Angst davor hätten, dass ihnen  dabei die Angler massenhaft die Finanzierung verweigern würden, sondern tatsächlich glauben, dass sie für Angler so tolle Politik machen würden, müssten sie ja auch keine Angst davor haben, sondern könnten das zur ihrer größeren Legitimation vorwärts treiben, statt weiterhin Zwangsmitgliedschaften zu fördern und fordern..


----------



## Dorschgreifer (13. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Und evtl. Zuschüsse vom Land, d.h.v. Steuerzahler?


 

Ja, wenn er gewisse Dinge für die Allgemeinheit anbietet, so z.B. für Jugendläger, an denen dann auch "Nichtangler" teilnehmen dürfen, diese Zuschüsse müssen aber auch an die Teilnehmer ausgeschüttet werden, indem die Teilnahmebeiträge entsprechend reduziert werden.

Nur aus Langeweile ohne triftige Gründe und entsprechende Nutzbarkeit der Allgemeinheit bekommt niemand staatliche Zuschüsse.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (13. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Kein Problem (wenngleich ich nicht glaube, dass sich auch nur ein Verband einem solchen otum wirklich stellen würde. Die wissen doch genau, dass sie die Angler nicht wirklich hinter sich haben und selber nur über die jettzige Zwangseinziehung der Kohle finanziert werden können)...


 
Es gibt keinen Zwang, jedes Mitglied liest vor Eintritt in einen Verein die gültige Satzung, damit stimmt er den Vereinsregularien zu, was er im Aufnahmeantrag unterschreibt. Möchte er diese Regularien nicht, dann tritt er eben nicht ein, das ist jedem völlig freigestellt, keiner wird gezwungen in einen Verein einzutreten, Quacken darf er dann allerdings auch nicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*

Wenn er an einem Gewässer angeln will und NUR deswegen in einen in einem Verband organisierten Verein eintritt, ist er klar *GEZWUNGEN*, den Verband mitzufinanzieren, selbst wenn er die Verbandspolitik nicht gut heisst.

*Das ist eine faktische Zwangsmitgliedschaft und nichts anderes..*

Wie gesagt:
Und wenn die Verbände und Funktionäre keine Angst davor hätten, dass ihnen  dabei die Angler massenhaft die Finanzierung verweigern würden, sondern tatsächlich glauben, dass sie für Angler so tolle Politik machen würden, müssten sie ja auch keine Angst davor haben, sondern könnten das zur ihrer größeren Legitimation vorwärts treiben, statt weiterhin Zwangsmitgliedschaften zu fördern und fordern..


----------



## joerch (13. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*

Danke Thomas!
Jetzt ist endlich die passende Richtung eingeschlagen.

Der Angler muß entscheiden dürfen ob er die aktuelle Verbandspolitik weiter unterstützen will.

Und das funktioniert naturgemäß am besten wenn er den 'Geldhahn' zudreht.

Also unzufriedene 'organisierte' Angler: organisiert euch, beruft kurzfristig für eure Vereine eine
außerordentliche Mitgliederversammlung ein und sorgt dafür, das eure Vereine aus den Verbänden austreten.

Wenn das massenhaft geschieht und die Verbände ihre Felle davonschwimmen sehen, aber dennoch weiter
existieren wollen, werden sie vernünftigerweise einlenken und endlich zu echten Vertretern für uns Angler.

Fröhliche Grüße von einem aus tiefer Überzeugung nicht mehr Organisiertem!


----------



## Dorschgreifer (13. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> @ Dorschgreifer:
> 
> Du musst auch mal über Deinen Tellerrand gucken..
> 
> ...


 
Tue ich immer, ich kenne nur scheinbar mehrere Teller als Du.

In dem Verein, den ich letztes Jahr mitgegründet habe treten die Leute gerade ein, weil sie in einem Verband und hier insbesondere dem VDSF Mitglied sein wollen, um von den Vorteilen zu profitieren, aber keine hohen Kosten haben, weil wir eben keine Gewässer haben und wir hatten immerhin innerhalb von 6 Monaten einen Zuwachs von 80 Mitgliedern.

Ich glaube, ihr habt nicht die geringste Ahnung, was die einzelnen Angler wirklich wollen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*

Ist doch prima:
Leute, die freiwllig in Verbände eintreten und die finanzieren, finde ich doch klasse.

Ich find aber die heutige Situation Scheixxe, in denen viele Angler in den Vereinen gewzungen sind, Verbände mitzufinanzieren, nur um überhaupt angeln zu können.

Und fordere  deswegen, dass der Angler bei Vereinsbeitritt selber entscheidet, ob er auch den Verband bezahlen will.

Und dass es stimm- und antragsberechtigte Einzelmitgliedschaften in den Verbänden geben muss.



			
				Dorschgreifer schrieb:
			
		

> In dem Verein, den ich lettes Jahr mitgegründet habe treten die Leute gerade ein, weil sie in einem Verband und hier insbesondere dem VDSF Mitglied sein wollen, um von den Vorteilen zu profitieren, aber keine hohen Kosten haben, *weil wir eben keine Gewässer haben *und wir hatten immerhin innerhalb von 6 Monaten einen Zuwachs von 80 Mitgliedern.


Die wollen also einfach preisgünstig angeln ohne etwas dafür zu tun??

Im Gegensatz zu den Vereinen, die auch Gewässer bewirtschaften??

Oder hab ich das falsch verstanden???

Denn das wäre ja sonst billigstes abgreifen in meinen Augen ;-)))


----------



## Dorschgreifer (13. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wenn er an einem Gewässer angeln will und NUR deswegen in einen in einem Verband organisierten Verein eintritt, ist er klar *GEZWUNGEN*, den Verband mitzufinanzieren, selbst wenn er die Verbandspolitik nicht gut heisst.
> 
> *Das ist eine faktische Zwangsmitgliedschaft und nichts anderes..*
> 
> ...


 
Wer bus, Bus Bahn, Auto oder sonstwas nutzen will, der muss auch Geld dafür bezahlen.

Wer in einen Tierpark will, der muss da auch für bezahlen.

Das ist nun einmal so im Leben, das eine, was man will, das andere, was man in bezug auf sein Willen eben muss.

Es wird niemand gezwungen am Gewässer XY zu Angeln. Er will es, somit muss er dafür bezahlen.

So ist nun einfach einmal das Leben.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (13. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die wollen also einfach preisgünstig angeln ohne etwas dafür zu tun??
> 
> Im Gegensatz zu den Vereinen, die auch Gewässer bewirtschaften??
> 
> ...


 
Die bezahlen dafür ihre Verbandsbeiträge und eventuelle Überschüsse gehen in Wiedereinbürgerungsprojekte des Landes. Und daneben können sie auf freiwlligenbasis bei Besatz- oder Abfischaktionen des Verbandes teilnehmen, was sie sogar tun.

Also nichts mit billigem Abgreifen.... Du suchst aber auch überall nur negatives, glaubst Du auch an Geister, die dir die Wurst vom Teller klauen????|uhoh:


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*



> Wer bus, Bus Bahn, Auto oder sonstwas nutzen will, der muss auch Geld dafür bezahlen.


Ich will aber nur angeln - und eben vielleicht nicht einen Verband finanzieren..

Werde aber dazu gewzungen, nur weil ich angeln will..

Daher hinkt Dein Verkehrsbeispiel mehr als gewaltig - aber da Dein Verein ja wohl extra gegründet wurde, um eben keine Arbeit mit den Gewässern zu haben und so der Verband von euch nur ausgenutzt wird, hast Du da vielleicht ne andere Sichtweise als ich..

Oder nehmen Verbandsvereine bei euch, die Gewässer haben, keine Angler mehr auf??

Sei Dir zugestanden - auch wenn ich ne andere Sichtweise habe..


----------



## joerch (13. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Wer bus, Bus Bahn, Auto oder sonstwas nutzen will, der muss auch Geld dafür bezahlen.
> 
> Wer in einen Tierpark will, der muss da auch für bezahlen.
> 
> ...




Völlig richtig!
Und wenn ich eine Kapelle für meine goldene Hochzeit, oder was auch immer, bestelle, auch.

Die kriegen natürlich aber nur dann Geld von mir, wenn sie auch meine Musik spielen ...........


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*



			
				Dorschgreifer schrieb:
			
		

> Und daneben können sie auf freiwlligenbasis bei Besatz- oder Abfischaktionen des Verbandes teilnehmen, was sie sogar tun.


Siehste, da sind wir einig:
Freiwillig ist klasse und gut und zu unterstützen...

Zuallererst mal bei der Bezahlung der Verbände und Funktionäre...

Und danach bei allem anderen..

Aus Überzeugung dann und nicht aus Zwang!

Du sprichst mir aus der Seele...


----------



## Dorschgreifer (13. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich find aber die heutige Situation Scheixxe, in denen viele Angler in den Vereinen gewzungen sind, Verbände mitzufinanzieren, nur um überhaupt angeln zu können.
> 
> Und fordere deswegen, dass der Angler bei Vereinsbeitritt selber entscheidet, ob er auch den Verband bezahlen will.
> 
> Und dass es stimm- und antragsberechtigte Einzelmitgliedschaften in den Verbänden geben muss.


 
Und geanu mit dieser Einstellung bist Du scheinbar ziemlich einsam, denn ich sehe hier keine Tausende von Apllaudierenden Anglern, die das auch so wollen.

Du findest etwas Schexxe, dann müssen das alle anderen noch lange nicht, vielleicht solltest Du mal etwas entspannter werden.

Ich gehe heute lieber zum Nachtangeln in einem Vereinsgewässer, eines Vereines, der Verbandsmitglied ist, welcher wiederum Mitglied im bösen VDSF ist, den Setzkescher darf ich auch benutzen und fühle mich dabei so richtig klasse.:vik:


----------



## Dorschgreifer (13. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*



joerch schrieb:


> Und wenn ich eine Kapelle für meine goldene Hochzeit, oder was auch immer, bestelle, auch.
> 
> Die kriegen natürlich aber nur dann Geld von mir, wenn sie auch meine Musik spielen ...........


 
Und wenn sie das nicht tun, dann musst Du dir eine andere suchen, wenn es die nicht gibt, dann musst Du da wohl drauf verzichten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*



			
				Dorschgreifer schrieb:
			
		

> Und geanu mit dieser Einstellung bist Du scheinbar ziemlich einsam, denn ich sehe hier keine Tausende von Apllaudierenden Anglern, die das auch so wollen.


Keine Ahnung.... 
Ich glaube aber eher nicht, dass ich mich einsam fühle..
Wäre das hier ein Verband, würde ich behaupten, weil keiner ausdrücklich widerspricht, sind alle meiner Meinung - aber bei uns darf ja jeder seine Meinung offen vertreten, da wir kein Verband, sondern eine Plattform und ein Medium sind ;-))

Davon ab:
Werden wir noch sehen, wie viele Vereine sich das überlegen werden, wenn man das mal etwas propagiert, dass man nicht für jedes Vereinsmitglied Verbandsbeitrag bezahlen muss, sondern das so regeln kann, dass man nur für die Beitrag bezahlt an den Verband, die das auch ausdrücklich wollen - freiwillig eben..

Ich glaube, dass es viele Vereine gibt, die der Meinung sind, das Geld im Verein besser einsetzen zu können, als das pauschal dem Verband zu überlassen.

Wir werden sehen - es ist ja nichts zementiert und man kann ja Ideen mal unter die Leute bringen 
;-)))

Und Satzungen ändern, wählen, abwählen etc..

Geht sicher einfacher, wenns um die eigene Kohle als wenns um Politik geht...

Und wenn man nur so Bewegung reinbringen kann, dann halt so ;-))


----------



## kati48268 (13. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> ...Ich glaube, ihr habt nicht die geringste Ahnung, was die einzelnen Angler wirklich wollen.


Ich denke nicht, dass sie in der Masse die Unterstützung der eigenen Interessensvertretung von:
- Setzkescherverbot
- Lebendköfiverbot
- Wettkampfverbot
- Nachtangelverbot
- ...
wollten.
Falls du der Meinung bist, "doch"; warum wurden die Angler dann nicht gefragt?

@Dorschgreifer
Ich bin kein Verbandsgegner an sich, sehe durchaus Sinn in Zusammenschluss und (funktionierender) Interessensvertretung.

Die Urprobleme sind aber: 
a) der faktische Zwang: Vereinsmitglied=gleichzeitig Verbandsmitglied
b) mangelnde Transparenz i.d. Verbänden
c) keine funktionierende Demokratie/Mitbestimmung durch das einzelne Mitglied, weil eben nur der Verein, nicht der Angler das Mitglied ist
d) die ganze Kungelei um Macht, Pöstchen, Knete
e) dass die Unorganisierten über Umwege doch einzahlen, trotzdem aus dem Raster fallen
f) die Interessensvertretung funktioniert überhaupt nicht, es werden weder die Interessen der Organisierten, schon gar nicht die Interessen der (zahlenden) Unorganisierten vertreten. In der Aussendarstellung lautet das jedoch völlig anders.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (13. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Siehste, da sind wir einig:
> Freiwillig ist klasse und gut und zu unterstützen...
> 
> Zuallererst mal bei der Bezahlung der Verbände und Funktionäre...
> ...


 

Auch bei der Bezahlung der Verbände und Funktionäre machen wir das aus Überzeugung. Das Du das nicht so willst ist dein persönliches Problem.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*



			
				Dorschgreifer schrieb:
			
		

> Auch bei der Bezahlung der Verbände und Funktionäre machen wir das aus Überzeugung.


Ja, gezwungenermaßen...

:q:q:q:q:q

Ich glaube nicht, dass Du das so einfach für alle in Deinem Verein behaupten kannst/darfst..

Für so dumm halte ich die Kollegen in Deinem Verein jedenfalls nicht, dass sie die Verbandspolitik aus Überzeugung finanzieren.

Die wollen doch nur günstig an Verbandsgewässern angeln bzw. da, wo man nur als Verbandsmitglied günstige Karten kriegt.


----------



## gründler (13. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich glaube, dass es viele Vereine gibt, die der Meinung sind, das Geld im Verein besser einsetzen zu können, als das pauschal dem Verband zu überlassen.


 

Man braucht als Verein überhaupt keinen Verband,unser ex AB'ler Toni aus München 1.Vorsitzender eines großen Münchner Vereins hat es doch schon vor 2 -3 Jahren hier beschrieben wie sein Verein vorsätzlich Verbandslos geworden ist. 


Mich wundert es eh,das es hier noch nie nen trööt gab = 

Warum ein Verein kein Verband brauch...etc.


#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*



> Warum ein Verein kein Verband brauch...etc.



Die Frage ist so falsch, richtig wäre:
Warum ein Verein (und die Angler) die real existierenden Verbände nicht braucht......


----------



## dpj_de (13. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*

Wer es Scheixxe findet, dass er mit seinem Vereinsbeitrag auch einen Verband unterstützt, dem bleibt es unbenommen sich 6 Mitstreiter zu suchen und einen Angelverein zu gründen, der in keinem Verband ist. - Oder er sucht sich in seinem Verein Mitstreiter, die für einen Verbandsaustritt sind. Wer sich zum einen nicht die Arbeit machen will und zum anderen keinen Mitstreiter findet, der hat einfach Pech - in einem Fall scheitert er an seiner eigenen (zeitlichen, Faulheits-)Grenzen und in einem Fall einfch an den Grenzen der Demokratie. 
Setzkescherverbot (welches es in Bayern so nicht gibt), Nachtangelverbot (das es in Bayern im Regierungsbezirk Schwaben zu mindest) nicht gibt scheinen eine Mahrzahl der Angler nicht genug zu stören um dagegen vorzugehen. Rumnörgeln ist keine aktive Arbeit um etwas zu ändern, sondern ein Ausdruck des Sieges der eigenen Faulheit/Feigheit über den Wunsch etwas Störendes zu ändern.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (13. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht, dass sie in der Masse die Unterstützung der eigenen Interessensvertretung von:
> - Setzkescherverbot
> - Lebendköfiverbot
> - Wettkampfverbot
> ...


 

Ich hatte dazu schon folgendes geschreiben:



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Was immer wieder viele Mitglieder der Vereine vergessen:
> 
> Die Mitglieder entscheiden über die Belange ihres Vereines und geben ihren Vorständen ihre Meinung mit, um sie in weiteren Gremien zu vertreten. Handeln sie der mehrheitlichen Mitgliedermeinung entgtegen, dann begehen sie einen Satzungsverstoß, was vereinsschädigend ist und damit können sie aus dem Verein ausgeschlossen werden.
> 
> ...


 

Komm ganz einfach aus dem Quark und mache die Dinge doch slebst besser.

Bei mir in meinem Bundesland gibt es diese Verbote alle nicht, ausgenommen Lebendköderfischverbot, das stört mich aber nicht im geringsten, ich fange damit genau so wie vorher.


----------



## antonio (13. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> An Hand der gemeldeten Mitgliederzahl....
> 
> richtig.
> 
> ...



antonio


----------



## gründler (13. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die Frage ist so falsch, richtig wäre:
> Warum ein Verein (und die Angler) die real existierenden Verbände nicht braucht.


 
Darum das etc.

Wie die Überschrift heißt ist mir wumpe,es geht ums Prinzip.


Und das es mehr und mehr Vereine gibt die diesen Pfad gehen ist auch zu sehen.

Und der Satz ohne VDSF Paß = Keine Gastkarten...etc.verschwindet auch mehr und mehr aus Statuten.


#h


----------



## Dorschgreifer (13. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass Du das so einfach für alle in Deinem Verein behaupten kannst/darfst..
> 
> Für so dumm halte ich die Kollegen in Deinem Verein jedenfalls nicht, dass sie die Verbandspolitik aus Überzeugung finanzieren.


 
Nein, aus freiem Willen, haben sie alle für unterschrieben.



> Die wollen doch nur günstig an Verbandsgewässern angeln bzw. da, wo man nur als Verbandsmitglied günstige Karten kriegt


 
Auch dafür haben Sie unterschrieben, ist ja unser Gründungszweck gewesen.

Ist nach wie vor, wie beim Bus und beim Tierpark, ohne Eintritt zu zahlen darf man da nicht mit. Man kann auch zu Fuß laufen, oder sich Tiere in der freien Natur auf Feld und Wiese anschauen. Keiner wird zu nichts gezwungen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*

@dpj_de:

Du hast mit allem recht - auch ich habe ja schon gesagt, dass die Mehrheit unter der Minderheit der organisierten Angler (real etwas über 500.000 in beiden Verbänden bei ca. 3 Mio. Anglen) genau diese Verbände und Funktionäre will, deren würdeloses und inkompetentes Tun man an den Vorgängen rund um die Fusion genannte Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF sehen kann.

Wäre keinerlei Problem, solange diese nur Regeln für ihre Minderheit aufstellen würden und nicht die Mehrheit belästigen mit gesetzlichen Restriktionen, die sie vorwärts treiben..

Da muss man dann eben informieren, diskutieren, Alternativen aufzeigen, damit die organisierten Sport- und Angelfischer - da vor allem die Minderheit der Angler in den Vereinen drunter - in den Vereinen wach werden..

Man wird dann ja mit der Zeit sehen, ob das dann weiterhin so läuft wie jetzt per Zwang...

Oder sich die Vereine überlegen, weitehin pauschal Verbände zu finanzieren oder nur über die Mitglieder, die das auch wirklich wollen..

Und dann das Geld im Verein selber sinnvoller einzubringen....

Man wird es sehen - aber zumindest ist die Idee mal öffentlich ;-))

Was draus wird, steht in den Sternen..


----------



## gründler (13. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*



			
				Thomas9904;3599222.... schrieb:
			
		

> Man wird es sehen - aber zumindest ist die Idee mal öffentlich ;-))
> 
> Was draus wird, steht in den Sternen..


 

Es wird immer wieder hier und da in trööts erwähnt/angesprochen,um es aber richtig nach draussen zu tragen bedarf es ein bißchen mehr ""Werbung"".

So das es auch direkt angesprochen und aufgezeigt wird,und das es mehr und mehr Vereine gibt die diesen Pfad schon gegangen sind.

#h


----------



## antonio (13. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*

thomas bezüglich der beiträge machst du es dir zu einfach,da hängen auch zum teil versicherungen etc. mit dran, die der verein über den verband günstiger bekommt usw.
desweiteren dürfte es viele vereine geben, die ohne verbandszugehörigkeit, nur einen erschwerten zugang zu gewässern haben etc.
wenn ein verein in nem verband ist und ich will dort mitglied werden, dann werd ich nun mal verbandsmitglied.
oder ich such mir nen verein oder gründe einen verein, der kein verbandsmitglied ist oder ich stelle den antrag, daß der verein aus dem verband austritt.

antonio


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*



> thomas bezüglich der beiträge machst du es dir zu einfach,da hängen auch zum teil versicherungen etc. mit dran, die der verein über den verband günstiger bekommt usw.


Bin ich schon am eruieren, ob wir da was anbieten könnten - provisionsfrei natürlich..

Interesse verschiedener Versicherungen, solche Gruppenversicherungen über uns anzubieten, wurde diesbezüglich schon bekundet..


----------



## kati48268 (13. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*

Zitat von *Dorschgreifer* 

 
_Was immer wieder viele Mitglieder der Vereine vergessen:..._


_bei den Ausführungen gebe ich dir völlig recht!!!_

_Deswegen sage ich auch, "das ganze System passt nicht"!_

_Dass in den Vereinsversammlungen (und auch hier im Board) 'große Politik' kaum jemanden interessiert, ist leider Fakt._
_Durchaus verständlich, Angeln ist Hobby, Leidenschaft, Entspannung, da will man von so einem Mist nix hören, Theater hat jeder im Job und abends in der Tagesschau genug._

_Dies macht es den 'Agierenden' natürlich sehr leicht, 'ihr eigenes Ding' zu spielen._
_Nun kann man die Schuld der Schafherde geben, durchaus berechtigt._
_Oder man steht als Akteur zu der Aussendarstellung, 'wir stehen tatsächlich für's Fussvolk', und schafft Strukturen, bei denen die einzelnen Angler direkte Mitbestimmungsrechte haben._
_Das bedeutet für den Funktionär natürlich Machtverlust, verschafft im andererseits aber eine wirklich demokratische Legitimation._


----------



## antonio (13. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*

wer das anbietet ist doch rille.
wenn ich als verein daraus eben vorteile habe dann mach ich das eben auch über nen verband und es sind ja nicht nur versicherungen, dies sollte nur ein beispiel sein.
ein weiteres wären zum beispiel schulungen/weiterbildungen für schatzmeister gewässerwarte etc.
was teilweise an rechtlichen sachen in d so existiert, was durch vereine beachtet werden muß, wissen viele gar nicht.
das geht über haftungsfragen der vorstände und und und.
also die ganze sache ist schon ein wenig differenzierter zu betrachten.
dass hier natürlich gute und schlechte beispiele seitens der verbände gibt, steht außer frage.
also nicht immer einfach pauschal draufhauen.

antonio


----------



## Dorschgreifer (13. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Zitat von *Dorschgreifer*
> 
> 
> _Was immer wieder viele Mitglieder der Vereine vergessen:..._
> ...


 

Kein Vorstandsmitglied kann Macht verlieren, denn er hat rechtlich keine, es sei denn, die einzelnen Mitglieder geben ihm diese.

Und ein minimales Bisschen sollte sich jedes Mitglied für den Verein und seine Führung interessieren, tut er das nicht, dann muss er sich damit abfinden, was die wenigen Mitglieder, die zu den Versammlunbgen gehen über seinen Kopf hinweg entscheiden. Dieser eigenen Verantwortung kann sich kein Mitglied entziehen.


----------



## kati48268 (13. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*

Mit dem Funktionär meinte ich in diesem Fall den Verbandsfunktionär; hab mich unpräzise ausgedrückt.

Demokratische Strukturen können -wenn man will- auch 'top down' geschaffen/optimiert werden. Man kann sich nicht nur auf das schlafende Fussvolk berufen und damit seine Legitimation begründen; rechtlich ist's so, keine Frage, moralisch ist das jedoch für den Ar$ch.

Wunderschönes, junges Negativbeispiel ist die "Nachtangelverbot-Umfrage des LFV in BaWü":

Die Politik ist bereit es abzuschaffen. Der Verband befragt 'seine Mitglieder', also die Vereinsvorstände.
Die Frist ist so kurz, dass diese ihre Vereinsmitglieder kaum befragen können, sofern sie dies überhaupt wollen.

Resultat: die Quote des Rücklaufs von Votierungen ist niederschmetternd. Die wenigen Stimmen, die abgegeben wurden, begründen sich größtenteils nicht durch Befragungen der einzelnen Vereinsmitglieder.
Verbands- & Vereinsrechtlich ist das sauber.
Unter funktionierenden, demokratischen Strukturen und legitimierter Interessensvertretung verstehe ich was anderes!


----------



## kxxxkfxx (13. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*



gründler schrieb:


> Man braucht als Verein überhaupt keinen Verband,unser ex AB'ler Toni aus München 1.Vorsitzender eines großen Münchner Vereins hat es doch schon vor 2 -3 Jahren hier beschrieben wie sein Verein vorsätzlich Verbandslos geworden ist.



Das geht teils leider völlig an der Realität vorbei. 

Viele Leute sind hier in Mittelfranken nur in Vereine eingetreten, um im RMD-Kanal oder im Fränkischen Seenland angeln zu dürfen. Das sind nämlich Verbandsgewässer, zu denen man ohne Vereinsmitgliedschaft keinen Zutritt hat.

Zuerst waren sie meist passive Mitglieder in den Vereinen, nachdem viele Vereine ihre Richtlinien dahingehend geändert haben, dass nur aktive Mitglieder Verbandskarten erhalten, sind es nun aktive Mitglieder.

Ich kenne Dutzende Leute, die aber das ganze Jahr über nicht einen Tag an Vereinsgewässern zubringen. Entsprechend ist deren Interesse am Vereinsleben. Sie würden aber sofort aus dem Verein austreten, wenn dieser den Verband verließe, wegen der Verbandskarte.

Vereine ohne Verbandsmitgliedschaft haben hier ein massives Attraktivitätsproblem.


----------



## kxxxkfxx (13. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Wunderschönes, junges Negativbeispiel ist die "Nachtangelverbot-Umfrage des LFV in BaWü":
> 
> Die Politik ist bereit es abzuschaffen. Der Verband befragt 'seine Mitglieder', also die Vereinsvorstände.
> Die Frist ist so kurz, dass diese ihre Vereinsmitglieder kaum befragen können, sofern sie dies überhaupt wollen.



Die prozentuale Zahl der Antworten ist wirklich dramatisch gering. Interessant ist aber auch bei den eingegangenen Antworten der hohe Prozentsatz der Nachtangelverbots-Befürworter. 

Preisfrage: Warum ist das so? Unterstützen das wirklich die Mitglieder der Vereine oder haben sich hier Vorstände verselbständigt. Und warum wählt man diese dann nicht einfach ab.

Mir ist die Antwort klar.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (13. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Wunderschönes, junges Negativbeispiel ist die "Nachtangelverbot-Umfrage des LFV in BaWü":
> 
> Die Politik ist bereit es abzuschaffen. Der Verband befragt 'seine Mitglieder', also die Vereinsvorstände.
> Die Frist ist so kurz, dass diese ihre Vereinsmitglieder kaum befragen können, sofern sie dies überhaupt wollen.
> ...


 

Wie lange ist denn das gelaufen, von Ankündigung der Gestzesänderung bis zum Beschluß?

Bei uns in SH hat das über 3 Jahre gedauert, davon wusste jeder, spätetsens durch die Presse. Da hatten alle Mitglieder die Möglichkeit ihre Meinung abzugeben.

Sowas kommt doch nicht überraschend.....

Und wenn das nun bei Euch schon voll in die Hose gegangen ist, warum tut Ihr euch nicht jetzt alle zusammen, fasst schon einmal im Verein einen Beschluss, zum einen, um eventuell eine Änderung zu erwirken und wenn das nicht funktioniert, dass Euer Landesverband gleich eine Marschrichtung für die Nächste Änderung mitbekommt, dann muss der für die Abschaffung stimmen, egal, ob sie wollen oder nicht.

In der Zwischenzeit kann man immer schön daran erinnern, eventuell auch in der Presse auch Bürgerstammtische mit Politikern bieten sich da an und parallel Unterschriftenlisten usw....

Also, wenn man was will und das richtig verfolgt, dann kann man da sehr gut was bewirken.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*



			
				Dorschgreifer schrieb:
			
		

> Also, wenn man was will und das richtig verfolgt, dann kann man da sehr gut was bewirken.


Z. B. dass gerade Dein Landesverband euren Ministerpräsidenten über den zuständigen Parlamentsausschuss angegangen ist, weil er die Schirmherrschaft über die Jugend-WM übernommen hatte?

Ob die Strafanzeige deswegen damals auch aus den Reihen eures Verbandes kam, weiss ich nicht - aber wer sonst sollte das tun?

Höchstens noch die Tierschützer, wo euer Pressewart ja so froh war, "endlich mit denen an einem Strang ziehen zu können"..

Darüber wurdest Du sicher gut informiert bei Deinen Beziehungen zu Deinem Landesverband - andere Vereine auch??

Oder bei der Geschichte mit der Mefoschonzeit, wo euer  Verbandspräsidium ohne Rücksprache vorgeprescht war (wie viele der Verbandsmitglieder da nix mitgekriegt haben, konntest Du ja hier auch mitkriegen)..

Euer Geschäftsführer schreibt auch klar bei euch im Forum, dass er schon satzungsmäßig nunmal für die Mitglieder (also die Vereine) da ist, und nicht für die Angler..

Und euer Pressewart, dass die Angler selber schuld sind, wenn sie sich nicht informieren beim Verband - dass man das, wie Kati schreibt, auch umgekehrt machen kann - Info von oben nach unten, bringen statt abholen lassen - wird ja nichtmal in Betracht gezogen..

Als Argument gegen Information auf den LSFV-SH - Seiten oder per Mail kommt dann, dass viele Vorsitzende in den da organisierten Vereinen so alt sind und nicht Internet könnten und man so dann alle immer zusätzlich per Post anschreiben müsste...
Nun ja........................

Das könnte man so endlos weiterführen mit (fast) allen Verbänden in Bund und Land, VDSF wie inzwischen leider auch DAV... 


Das ist eine beiderseitige Unkultur - vom zahlenden und abnickenden  Stimmvieh genauso wie von den davon bezahlten Funktionären und Verbänden..

*Wobei die real existierenden Verbände auch wirklich viel Gutes tun* - da wos sies können und sollen, bei ihren unmittelbaren Mitgliedern, den Vereinen:
Bei der Hilfe für die Vereine bei rechtlichen Fragen, Gewässerbewirtschaftung etc..

Warum die Verbände sich aber in Dinge einmischen glauben zu müssen, die sich nichts angehen, nämlich den Belangen der Angler - als im besten Falle mittelbare Mitglieder - und in Anglerpolitik, werde und will ich nicht verstehen.
Und werde das auch immer kritisieren und versuchen Alternativen aufzuzeigen und zu ermöglichen...

Und das wird - wenn man das inkompetente Theater und das würdelose Gezerre ALLER Verbände und Verbandsfunktionäre rund um die Fusion genannte Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF beobachtet, noch für lange Zeit Thema bleiben...


----------



## antonio (13. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Wie lange ist denn das gelaufen, von Ankündigung der Gestzesänderung bis zum Beschluß?
> 
> Bei uns in SH hat das über 3 Jahre gedauert, davon wusste jeder, spätetsens durch die Presse. Da hatten alle Mitglieder die Möglichkeit ihre Meinung abzugeben.
> 
> ...



antonio


----------



## angler1996 (13. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*

um bei dem Nachtangelverbot zu bleiben,
 da frag ich mich ernsthaft, wie man auf den Gedanken kommen kann dazu erst ne Mitgliederbefragung zu machen.
Wenn das aufgehoben werden soll, kann man nur gaaaanz schnell zustimmen. alles Andere ist aus meiner Sicht einfach an der Sache vorbei.
Gruß A.


----------



## antonio (13. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Z. B. dass gerade Dein Landesverband euren Ministerpräsidenten über den zuständigen Parlamentsausschuss angegangen ist, weil er die Schirmherrschaft über die Jugend-WM übernommen hatte?
> 
> Ob die Strafanzeige deswegen auch den Reihen eures Verbandes kam, weiss ich nicht - aber wer sonst sollte das tun?
> 
> ...



antonio


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*



> hier kam es eben in letzter zeit teilweise so rüber, als wenn die verbände nur sch... baun und nur geld kassieren und die vereine nur zahlen.


Die Angler zahlen - die Vereine leiten das ja nur willfährig weiter..



> hier kam es eben in letzter zeit teilweise so rüber, als wenn die verbände nur sch... baun und nur geld kassieren


Sie bauen (leider) da konsequent Scheixxe, wos um die Belange der Angler geht.. 

Da wos um die Interessen der Gewässerbewirtschafter geht, sind sie top...
Diese sorgen ja auch dafür, dass das Geld weiter fliesst..



> ah da hat jemand gelesen


ja, regelmäßig..

Daher auch das nicht unterschlagen:


> Warum die Verbände sich aber in Dinge einmischen glauben zu müssen, die sie nichts angehen, nämlich den Belangen der Angler - als im besten Falle mittelbare Mitglieder - und in Anglerpolitik, werde und will ich nicht verstehen.
> Und werde das auch immer kritisieren und versuchen Alternativen aufzuzeigen und zu ermöglichen...


----------



## antonio (13. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die Angler zahlen - die Vereine leiten das ja nur willfährig weiter..
> 
> kann man auch anders sehen, die vereine zahlen und holen sich das geld von ihren mitgliedern
> ist doch ne normale sache das man für ne mitgliedschaft zahlt, man bekommt ja auch ne gegenleistung, ob preis leistung immer stimmt ist ne andere sache.
> ...



und ich will auch nichts unterschlagen, ja dies gehört zu den mißständen.

antonio


----------



## Ralle 24 (13. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Tue ich immer, ich kenne nur scheinbar mehrere Teller als Du.
> 
> In dem Verein, den ich letztes Jahr mitgegründet habe treten die Leute gerade ein, weil sie in einem Verband und hier insbesondere dem VDSF Mitglied sein wollen, um von den Vorteilen zu profitieren, aber keine hohen Kosten haben, weil wir eben keine Gewässer haben und wir hatten immerhin innerhalb von 6 Monaten einen Zuwachs von 80 Mitgliedern.
> 
> Ich glaube, ihr habt nicht die geringste Ahnung, was die einzelnen Angler wirklich wollen.



Sorry, aber das ist doch genau das, was wir permanent sagen. Die Jungs treten dem VDSF bei, weil sie angeln wollen.
Die würden auch dem Malteser Hilfswerk beitreten, wenn die die Fischereirechte hätten. Da zu erzählen, die "wollen beim VDSF Mitglied sein" entlarvt sich schon von selbst. Und im Umkehrschluß bedeutet dass: Wer angeln will ist gezwungen dem Verband beizutreten. Nis anderes sagen wir die ganze Zeit.





Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Die bezahlen dafür ihre Verbandsbeiträge und eventuelle Überschüsse gehen in Wiedereinbürgerungsprojekte des Landes. Und daneben können sie auf freiwlligenbasis bei Besatz- oder Abfischaktionen des Verbandes teilnehmen, was sie sogar tun.



Hast Du mir nicht eben geantwortet, die Wanderfischprogramme würden nicht bezuschusst, es gäbe dafür keine Mittel vom Land ? Was denn nun ?
Bisschen verdreht die ganze Sache, was. Es gibt zwar keine direkten Mittel vom Land, aber das Land zahlt trotzdem. 





angler1996 schrieb:


> um bei dem Nachtangelverbot zu bleiben,
> da frag ich mich ernsthaft, wie man auf den Gedanken kommen kann dazu erst ne Mitgliederbefragung zu machen.
> Wenn das aufgehoben werden soll, kann man nur gaaaanz schnell zustimmen. alles Andere ist aus meiner Sicht einfach an der Sache vorbei.
> Gruß A.



Ganz genau. Was muss da erst gefragt werden ???
Aber genau das zeigt den Irrsinn mancher Verbands"arbeit" auf. 





Ich finde es interessant, wie hier von einigen die Verbände schöngeschrieben werden. Auch die Versicherungsfrage ist lustig. Kennt jemand einen Fall, wo eine solche Versicherung gegriffen hat ?? Vielleicht ne Handvoll. Ein Schelm, wer böses dabei denkt.

Auffallen ist allerdings, das pro Verband fast nur mit Diskreditierungsversuchen gearbeitet wird. Faktische Argumente sind Mangelware oder können ganz leicht widerlegt werden. Was bleibt, sind ausgrenzungsmerkmale.


----------



## antonio (13. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das ist doch genau das, was wir permanent sagen. Die Jungs treten dem VDSF bei, weil sie angeln wollen.
> Die würden auch dem Malteser Hilfswerk beitreten, wenn die die Fischereirechte hätten. Da zu erzählen, die "wollen beim VDSF Mitglied sein" entlarvt sich schon von selbst. Und im Umkehrschluß bedeutet dass: Wer angeln will ist gezwungen dem Verband beizutreten. Nis anderes sagen wir die ganze Zeit.
> 
> 
> ...



antonio


----------



## Dorschgreifer (13. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Hast Du mir nicht eben geantwortet, die Wanderfischprogramme würden nicht bezuschusst, es gäbe dafür keine Mittel vom Land ? Was denn nun ?
> Bisschen verdreht die ganze Sache, was. Es gibt zwar keine direkten Mittel vom Land, aber das Land zahlt trotzdem.


 
Ähhhhh;+

Du hast geschrieben:



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Besatz und Wanderfischprogramm wird - korrigier mich - ganz oder teilweise durch Landesmittel aus der Fischereiabgabe finanziert.





Ich antwortete:




Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Es wird teilweise aus der Fischereiabgabe gezahlt, aber auch nur der Besatz. An den Kosten für das Monitoring (Elektrofischen, Fangmeldungen auswerten, Besatzstatistiken usw.) beiteiligt sich keiner, genau so wie am Arbeitsaufwand, das tragen die organisierten Angler alleine.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*

@ Dorschgreifer:
Ich hatte da ja auch noch eingie Fragen, wäre auch dankbar für Antwort:


			
				Dorschgreifer schrieb:
			
		

> Also, wenn man was will und das richtig verfolgt, dann kann man da sehr gut was bewirken.



Z. B. dass gerade Dein Landesverband euren Ministerpräsidenten über den zuständigen Parlamentsausschuss angegangen ist, weil er die Schirmherrschaft über die Jugend-WM übernommen hatte?

Ob die Strafanzeige deswegen auch den Reihen eures Verbandes kam, weiss ich nicht - aber wer sonst sollte das tun?

Höchstens noch die Tierschützer, wo euer Pressewart ja so froh war, "endlich mit denen an einem Strang ziehen zu können"..

Darüber wurdest Du sicher gut informiert bei Deinen Beziehungen zu Deinem Landesverband - andere Vereine auch??

Oder bei der Geschichte mit der Mefoschonzeit, wo euer Verbandspräsidium ohne Rücksprache vorgeprescht war (wie viele der Verbandsmitglieder da nix mitgekriegt haben, konntest Du ja hier auch mitkriegen)..

Euer Geschäftsführer schreibt auch klar bei euch im Forum, dass er schon satzungsmäßig nunmal für die Mitglieder (also die Vereine) da ist, und nicht für die Angler..

Und euer Pressewart, dass die Angler selber schuld sind, wenn sie sich nicht informieren beim Verband - dass man das, wie Kati schreibt, auch umgekehrt machen kann - Info von oben nach unten, bringen statt abholen lassen - wird ja nichtmal in Betracht gezogen..


----------



## Dorschgreifer (13. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Z. B. dass gerade Dein Landesverband euren Ministerpräsidenten über den zuständigen Parlamentsausschuss angegangen ist, weil er die Schirmherrschaft über die Jugend-WM übernommen hatte?
> ..


 
Wie schrecklich ist das denn, dieser böse Landesverband.... hat er doch tatsache das Handeln einen Politikers in Frage gestellt......

Zu dem Zeitpunkt war Wettanglen in SH gesetzlich verboten.



> Ob die Strafanzeige deswegen damals auch aus den Reihen eures Verbandes kam, weiss ich nicht - aber wer sonst sollte das tun?


 

Glaube ich nicht und wenn Du dafür keine Beweise hast, dann solltest Du lieber nicht so viel mutmaßen.




> Höchstens noch die Tierschützer, wo euer Pressewart ja so froh war, "endlich mit denen an einem Strang ziehen zu können"..


 
Nur weil man sich jetzt nicht mit den Tierschützern in der Wolle hat, ist man jetzt ein schlechter Verband????;+

Na, wenn Du sonst keine anderen Sorgen hast.....



> Darüber wurdest Du sicher gut informiert bei Deinen Beziehungen zu Deinem Landesverband - andere Vereine auch??


 
Ich bin sehr gut informiert und kann absolut nicht klagen, wenn Du in SH nichts mitbekommst, dafür kann ich nichts und der Verband auch nichts.




> Oder bei der Geschichte mit der Mefoschonzeit, wo euer Verbandspräsidium ohne Rücksprache vorgeprescht war (wie viele der Verbandsmitglieder da nix mitgekriegt haben, konntest Du ja hier auch mitkriegen)..


 
Na na na, so eindeutig ist das alles nicht gewesen, der Verband hat drüber nachgedacht und eigens dafür einen Stammtisch mit Fischern, Politikern und den Anglern eingerichtet, dort wurde das besprochen und im Einvernehmen aller begraben.

Ich war aber absolut für eine Schonzeit, dann würde man sich viele Diskussionen um die Mitnahme gerader maßiger Meerforellen ersparen, die wir gerade wieder hatten, wo ein junger Angler angeprangert wurde, weil er an einem Tag ca.10 Meerforellen erlegt hatte...




> Euer Geschäftsführer schreibt auch klar bei euch im Forum, dass er schon satzungsmäßig nunmal für die Mitglieder (also die Vereine) da ist, und nicht für die Angler..
> 
> Und euer Pressewart, dass die Angler selber schuld sind, wenn sie sich nicht informieren beim Verband - dass man das, wie Kati schreibt, auch umgekehrt machen kann - Info von oben nach unten, bringen statt abholen lassen - wird ja nichtmal in Betracht gezogen..


 
Satzungsgemäß aber absolut sauber




> Als Argument gegen Information auf den LSFV-SH - Seiten oder per Mail kommt dann, dass viele Vorsitzende in den da organisierten Vereinen so alt sind und nicht Internet könnten und man so dann alle immer zusätzlich per Post anschreiben müsste...
> Nun ja........................


 
Es gibt nun einmal Dinge, die so sind, wie sie sind und der Alterstand von Vorsitzenden in einigen Vereinen liegt nun einmal jenseits der 65 Jahre.... Auch nicht verwunderlich, denn die sind die einzigen die noch Zeit für die ganze Bürokratie haben...

Und nur per Post kann man derzeit gewährleisten, dass alle erreicht werden, was ja auch die Pflicht des Verbandes ist, dass alle den gleichen Sachstand haben.

Das wird sich aber in der Zukunft bestimmt positiver entwickeln. Denn die Computerbediener wachsen ja langsam in den Vorständen nach. Noch ist das allerdings nicht flächendeckend so.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (13. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> @ Dorschgreifer:
> Ich hatte da ja auch noch eingie Fragen, wäre auch dankbar für Antwort:
> ..


 

Mein Güte, bist Du undgeduldig....., nicht das Du noch einen herzinfakt bekommst..... Manche Menschen müssen neben dem Geschreibsel hier auch noch Arbeiten..... Kann ja nicht jeder seinen kompletten Tag hier mit Dir verbringen...., Sorry.

So, ich gehe jetzt Angeln.:vik:


----------



## Ralle 24 (13. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Ähhhhh;+
> 
> Du hast geschrieben:
> 
> ...




OK, hatte ich falsch verstanden.

Dann ist es also doch so, dass die unorganisierten Angler einen Guten Teil der Finanzierung mittragen.

Dann haben sie auch das Recht, dort zu fischen.


----------



## kati48268 (13. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*

Damit Dorschgreifer nicht allein gegen alle anschreiben muss, springe ich zumindest in einer Aussage mal an seine Seite 


Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> ...
> Was immer wieder viele Mitglieder der Vereine vergessen:
> 
> Die Mitglieder entscheiden über die Belange ihres Vereines und geben ihren Vorständen ihre Meinung mit, um sie in weiteren Gremien zu vertreten. Handeln sie der mehrheitlichen Mitgliedermeinung entgtegen, dann begehen sie einen Satzungsverstoß, was vereinsschädigend ist und damit können sie aus dem Verein ausgeschlossen werden.
> ...


 
Bis auf das immer*, ist da viel wahres dran.
Vereins-JHVen sind leider oft einseitige Veranstaltungen, in denen der Vorstand etwas runterleiert und die Masse, bzw. meist sind's ja verhältnismäßig zur Mitgliederzahl nur Wenige, pennen, schwafeln, hören nicht zu, äußern sich nicht, nicken alles ab...

Beim Bericht des Kassenwartes sollte man ruhig mal genau zuhören, wieviel Knete an den Verband geht und sich bewusst machen: das ist eigenes Geld!

Da muss doch mal einer offen hinterfragen: 
Was ist eigentlich die Gegenleistung?
Gibt es viell. Alternativen zu diesem 'Angebot'?
Den Posten dazu auch ins Verhältnis stellen zu allen anderen Kostenpunkten oder dazu, was man da sonst mit machen könnte.

Und zu dem *immer:
Das ist mir zu dünn.
Einen verantwortungsvolleren, demokratischeren Umgang mit dem Wahlvolk (die selbst nicht mal _direkt_ wählen dürfen) und vor allem eine deutlich stärker interessengerichtete Politik im Sinne der eigentlich zu vertretenden einzelnen Angler erwarte ich auch ohne Ar$chtritt von unten von jedem Verbandsmandatsträger.


----------



## antonio (13. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Damit Dorschgreifer nicht allein gegen alle anschreiben muss, springe ich zumindest in einer Aussage mal an seine Seite
> 
> 
> Bis auf das immer*, ist da viel wahres dran.
> ...



antonio


----------



## Ralle 24 (13. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*

Ich geh die Sache mal anders an.

Fakt ist, die Mehrzahl der organisierten Angler interessieren sich nicht die Bohne für die Politik ihres Verbandes. 

Dann ist Fakt, dass die Politik des Verbandes von einer Minderheit gemacht wird. 

Das so oft festzustellende Durchwinken von Beschlüssen ist also der Erguß von wenigen.

Warum aber sorgen diese Wenigen für immer mehr Beschränkungen und Verbote ?

Sie könnten doch z.B. auch das genaue Gegenteil verfolgen.

Am Beispiel der Frage ob das Nachtangelverbot in BW aufgehoben werden soll ist das doch schön zu sehen. 

Der dortige Verband hätte ganz einfach schnell "Ja" sagen können,. anstatt eine zeitlich mehr als knappe Umfrage zu starten und aus der mangelnden Resonanz ein "Nein" abzuleiten.

Das bringt mich zu der Frage, was das für Menschen sind, die da in den Führungsetagen sitzen. Sind das solche, die im Alter im Unterhemd im Fenster hängen und Falschparker notieren? 
Herscht dort überwiegend Blockwartmentalität?
Ist die Tatsache, dass sich jemand für ein sicher mühevolles Ehrenamt zur Verfügung stellt gleichbedeutend damit, dass er über Verbote Macht auszuüben versucht?
Sind liberale und vernünftige Menschen grundsätzlich zu faul, sich ehrenamtlich zu engagieren?


Wie also selektiert sich diese verbotsgeile Schar?

Denn irgendwie müssen die doch alle ähnlich ticken, sonst könnte ja nicht eine solche Einigkeit, ein solch mangelndes Konfliktverhalten herrschen. 

Oder ist es vielmehr Systembedingt. Und zwar dergestalt, dass die Strukturen derart verkrustet sind, dass auch dem reformwilligsten schnell die Puste ausgeht und er sich entweder eingliedert, oder das Handtuch wirft.

Hier wird ja sehr oft und auch von mir bedauert, dass die Angler den Hintern nicht hochkriegen. Kann es vielleicht auch sein, dass die Funktionäre selbigen ebenfalls im Tiefgang hinter sich herziehen?

Fragen über Fragen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*



			
				Dorschgreifer schrieb:
			
		

> Thomas9904 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Z. B. dass gerade Dein Landesverband euren Ministerpräsidenten über den zuständigen Parlamentsausschuss angegangen ist, weil er die Schirmherrschaft über die Jugend-WM übernommen hatte?
> ...




Immer wenn ich sowas lese, bin ich kurz vor der Schnappatmung.

Da gibt es endlich mal einen Ministerpräsidenten, der aktiv was für Angler macht, der eine Veranstaltung von und für Angler unterstützt und fördert..

Und anstatt das zu begrüßen, dem Minister Respekt für sein Verhalten zu zollen und ihn auf die Seite der Angler zu ziehen, geht man dann als LSFV-SH über den Parlamentsausschuss  auf ihn los.  

Unbegreiflich, wo wir jeden Politiker brauchen könnten, der anglerfreundlich ist.

Wie unsinnig und kontraproduktiv muss man eigentlich als Verband noch sein, bevor die Angler das endlich merken in ihrem Tiefschlaf???

Wenn ein Verband so taktisch unklug und mit der Mentalität von Blockwarten einen Politiker, noch dazu einen Ministerpräsidenten, völlig ungerechtfertigt angeht, ja wo zum Teufel wollen die dann Verbündete finden, eine Lobby aufbauen?

Da wär ich als Politiker auch angefressen und wenn der Verband das nächste mal was will, würde ich mich gut erinnern.

Zudem hatte die von wem auch immer gestellte Anzeige ja auch keinen Erfolg. 
Die Veranstaltung war also rechtens, was die Peinlichkeit nochmal eine Stufe höher stellt.

In Tat und Wahrheit wurde ja in meinen Augen nur deswegen vom LSFV-SH dagegen angegangen, weil das eine Veranstaltung des Konkurrenzverbandes DAV war. 

Und keineswegs aus irgendwelchen konstruierten gesetzestreuen  Motiven!!!

Denn wären die gegeben, wäre der LSFV-SH ja zuerstmal gegen die vielen schwarzen Vereinsschafe in den eigenen Reihen vorgegangen.
Die, welche die zig Wett-, Preis- und Pokalangeln veranstalteten, getarnt als Gemeinschaftsfischen oder Traditionsangeln. 

Was würde ich mir wünschen, wenn die Politik die verbands(ange)hörigen Sport- und Angelfischer jetzt an Ihren eigenen Rechtsvorstellungen messen würde. 
Und denen dann die Gemeinützigkeit entziehen wegen solcher "Gemeinschafts"angeln, wie ja vom VDSF-Bund mit dem Bundesfinanzministerium ausgemacht wurde..

Eine solche unglaubliche Haltung und Heuchelei der Verbände, Funktionäre und der Mehrheit der (gutgläubigen??) organisierten Sport- und Angelfischer, die aus diesen zitierten Zeilen hervorgeht, bestärkt mich immer mehr darin, dass alle real existierenden Verbände zerschlagen gehören und nur ein kompletter Neuanfang etwas für Angler positives bringen kann..

Da ja auch der DAV in genau diesen VDSF ohne festschreiben angelpolitischer Richtlinien übertreten will und somit nur noch diese verlogenen und heuchlerischen Richtlinien des VDSF weiterhin gelten würden..


----------



## joerch (14. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Eine solche unglaubliche Haltung und Heuchelei der Verbände, Funktionäre und der Mehrheit der (gutgläubigen??) organisierten Sport- und Angelfischer, die aus diesen zitierten Zeilen hervorgeht, bestärkt mich immer mehr darin, dass alle real existierenden Verbände zerschlagen gehören und nur ein kompletter Neuanfang etwas für Angler positives bringen kann..
> 
> Da ja auch der DAV in genau diesen VDSF ohne festschreiben angelpolitischer Richtlinien übertreten will und somit nur noch diese verlogenen und heuchlerischen Richtlinien des VDSF weiterhin gelten würden..



........ genauso isses!

Und deshalb, liebe zwangsorganisierten Vereinsangler:
sorgt in den Vereinen mit euren Anträgen für eine Satzungsänderung
zur freiwilligen Verbandszugehörigkeit dafür, daß Eure Vereine die
Mitgliedschaften in den Verbänden kündigen müssen.

Wenn im Ergebnis so, vorausgesetzt es machen genug mit,
den Verbänden das Zahlvieh entfleucht, werden diese entweder ihre
Sessel räumen - oder aber endlich in Tritt' kommen müssen. 

So oder so, es kann nur besser werden!

Ansonsten wird man auf Dauer das Angeln in Deutschland wohl vergessen
können. Wirkliche Freude macht es ja jetzt schon nicht mehr wirklich.

Fröhliche Grüße!


----------



## kxxxkfxx (14. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*



joerch schrieb:


> ........ genauso isses!
> 
> Und deshalb, liebe zwangsorganisierten Vereinsangler:
> sorgt in den Vereinen mit euren Anträgen für eine Satzungsänderung
> ...



Da die Thematik offensichtlich nicht leicht zu verstehen ist:

Nehmen wir an, ein Angelverein hat 200 Mitglieder. 30 dieser Mitglieder sind dem Verein nur aus dem Grund beigetreten, die Verbandsgewässer beangeln zu dürfen. Weitere 40 Angler angeln regelmäßig in den Verbandsgewässern. 

Die Mehrheit setzt nun den Austritt des Vereins aus dem Verband durch. Darauf hin treten 50 Angler aus dem Verein aus. Die fehlenden Mitgliedsbeiträge führen dazu, dass der Verein die Beiträge anheben muss, worauf weitere 20 Mitglieder austreten.

Der Verbandsaustritt führt letztendlich zum Verfall des Vereins.

Man muss schon die Konsequenzen des eigenen Handeln erkennen. 

Diese Konstellation ist übrigens nicht künstlich erfunden, sondern entspricht meiner Erfahrung in den hiesigen Vereinen. Und deshalb würde man jedem Mitglied, das den Austritt des Vereins aus dem Verband betreibt, einen Austritt aus dem Verein nahelegen.


----------



## joerch (14. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*



krickfan schrieb:


> Da die Thematik offensichtlich nicht leicht zu verstehen ist:
> 
> Obwohl unglücklich ausgedrückt, will ich mal annehmen, das dies nicht persönlich gemeint ist.
> 
> ...



Fröhliche Grüße von einem aus tiefer Überzeugung nicht mehr 'zwangsorganisiertem' Trotzdemangler!


----------



## antonio (14. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*

das siehst du zu einseitig,viele vereine sind eben im verband um überhaupt an gewässer heranzukommen.
würde also bedeuten austritt aus verband- keine gewässer mehr, was meinst du was die mitglieder machen in dem verein.
und wo kommen nach deiner meinung die neuen mitglieder her, wenn der verein keine gewässer zu bieten hat.
desweiteren würden zum beispiel die bl-übergreifenden poolregelungen in sachsen, sachsen anhalt, thüringen usw nicht mehr möglich sein für die entsprechenden vereine, ob das die mitglieder auch wollen wage ich zu bezweifeln.
bei nem verein, der über ausreichend eigene gewässer verfügt mag deine ansicht funktionieren aber eben nicht auf jeden verein übertragbar.

antonio


----------



## Knispel (14. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*

Treffen sich 3 Deutsche - was machen sie, sie gründen einen Verein.
Diese ganze "Vereinsmeierei" stinkt mir gewaltig. Zu meiner aktiven Gewässerwartezeit wollte ich einmal etwas ändern, mir schwebte eine Kooperation vor - wir öffnen unsere Strecke und Gewässer für den Verein ober und unterhalb und die öffnen ihre Strecke und Gewässer für uns, hättets einmal die Mitglieder und Vorstandskollegen hören sollen : denn fangen die ja UNSERE Fische ...
Der DAV - Gewässerpool, das in meinen Augen das optimale - ein Schein und du kannst angeln wo du willst.


----------



## antonio (14. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*

ja und da gibts auch vereine und wenn diese nicht im verband wären, dann könnten sie den pool eben nicht nutzen.
und das ist eben in vielen vereinen der grund warum sie im verband sind.
und dann soll joerch diesen vereinsmitgliedern mal schmackhaft machen aus dem verband auszutreten.
es gibt eben nicht nur schatten bei den verbänden.
und so eine vereinskooperation wie du vorgeschlagen hast, gibt es auch öfter.
es kommt eben auch mit drauf an wie man es den mitgliedern verklickert, warum so eine kooperation von nutzen sein kann, wenn sie richtig gemacht wird.

antonio


----------



## kxxxkfxx (14. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*



Knispel schrieb:


> Der DAV - Gewässerpool, das in meinen Augen das optimale - ein Schein und du kannst angeln wo du willst.



Ist aus mehreren Aspekten problematisch.

In Bayern muss jeder Erlaubnisschein in Abhängigkeit von der jeweiligen Gewässerkapazität vom Landkreis genehmigt werden (keine Ahnung, ob das in anderen Bundesländern ähnlich geregelt ist). Würde jetzt jemand einen Pool mit einem anderen Verein gründen will, müsste zuerst der Landkreis sein ok geben, da für die betroffenen Gewässer zusätzliche Erlaubnisscheine zu genehmigen wären. Dürfte oft schwierig werden, das durchzubekommen.

Dann das Thema Besatz. Ein Pool funktioniert meiner Meinung nach nur, wenn alle Partner in gleicher Qualität besetzen. Wenn Verein A Forellen besetzt und nach Freigabe 50% der guten Stellen von Verein B belagert werden, gibt das sicher Ärger, wenn nicht Verein B auch entsprechende Besatzmaßnahmen in seinen Gewässern durchführt.

Ich kann da nur immer wieder die Neiße (Grenzfluss Deutschland-Polen) anführen, weil ich mich da auskenne. Typisches Poolgewässer in den Neuen Bundesländern. 
Kein Verein besetzt, Raubfischbestand in den vergangenen 25 Jahren aus meiner Erfahrung drastisch gesunken. 
Hab den Chef des lokalen Vereins angesprochen. Der wies mich darauf hin, dass viele lokalen Angler gar nicht in seinem Verein organisiert sind, sondern in einem anderen 25 km weg, weil sie dort keine Arbeitsstunden leisten müssen. 
Also besetzt er auch nicht. Nachvollziehbar, für das Gewässer aber ein Drama.


----------



## kxxxkfxx (14. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*



joerch schrieb:


> Mag zutreffen. Wirklich schlimm wäre das aber keineswegs.
> Für die fiktiven ausgetretenen 70 kommen, nachdem sich die positiven  Veränderungen herumgesprochen haben, die doppelte Anzahl  (Erfahrungswert) Neuangler dazu.



Welche Vorteile bietet der Verein nach dem Austritt, dass der scharenweise neue Mitglieder bekommt?



joerch schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich aber ist es einfacher und natürlich  auch bequemer, alles so zu belassen wie es ist. Obwohl man doch  eigentlich unzufrieden ist mit der Situation.



Das ist eine dieser Geschichten, die mich immer wieder verwirren. Ich kenne diese unzufriedenen Angler nicht. Die Leute machen im Verein ihr Ding und was der Verband treibt, wird völlig ignoriert. Es gibt 5 Hegeangeln im Jahr (keine Preisfischen), gute Gewässer und steigende Mitgliederzahlen. Ich wette, dass noch nicht mal 10% mitbekommen haben, dass Bayern aus dem VDSF austreten wird und die Hälfte nicht weiß, was der VDSF ist .

Aber vielleicht lebe ich ja in einem besonderen Biotop und draußen rum ist alles anders. |bigeyes


----------



## joerch (14. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*

Hallo Antonio,
mit kleinen Einschränkungen bin ja durchaus bei Dir.
Aber inzwischen gehen die Ansichten von Anglern und Anglerverbänden so  unendlich weit auseinander, daß offensichtlich nur noch mit der  Brechstange etwas gegen diese einseitige Funktionärspolitik unternommen  werden kann.
Es ist einfach inakzeptabel, das jene die die Kapelle bezahlen, die  Angler nämlich, von ihren Funktionären von der Wahl ausgeschlossen  werden, welche Musik denn nun gespielt wird.

Und daher muß, um endlich etwas pro Angler zu bewegen, das Feld von hinten aufgerollt werden.
 Und genau das geht eben nur von der Basis aus - zur Not mit drastischen  Mitteln, die auch mitunter auch übergangsweise uns selbst ein wenig weh  tun können. Und auch dürfen.
Denn nichts ist umsonst in diesem  Leben.
Leider liegt es in der Natur der Sache, daß da wo gehobelt wird,  auch ein paar Späne zu Boden fallen können.
Wie im richtigen Leben eben!

Aber davon abgesehen geht es ja wohl mal gar nicht, das das einzige  Argument für die Aufrechterhaltung der derzeitigen Struktur in der  Anglerpolitik der Zugang zu den Verbandsgewässern ist. 

So. Bin raus!

Fröhliche Grüße!


----------



## joerch (14. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*



Knispel schrieb:


> Treffen sich 3 Deutsche - was machen sie, sie gründen einen Verein.
> Diese ganze "Vereinsmeierei" stinkt mir gewaltig. Zu meiner aktiven Gewässerwartezeit wollte ich einmal etwas ändern, mir schwebte eine Kooperation vor - wir öffnen unsere Strecke und Gewässer für den Verein ober und unterhalb und die öffnen ihre Strecke und Gewässer für uns, hättets einmal die Mitglieder und Vorstandskollegen hören sollen : denn fangen die ja UNSERE Fische ...



Wohl wahr, Knispel.
Wenn es nichtmal die Basisangler fertigbringen, endlich zueinander zu stehen um eine mächtige Einheit zu bilden und lieber weiter ihre Mißgunst, ja sogar Neid und ihre Gier pflegen, wird es ziemlich schwer, wenn nicht gar unmöglich, etwas zum Positiven zu bewegen.
Sie werden mit dieser Einstellung weiterhin nur die Spielbälle der Funktionäre bleiben, mit denen 'die da oben' machen können, was immer ihnen beliebt.

Oben geschriebenes gilt uneingeschränkt auch hier für's Anglerboard. Es bringt uns Angler keinen Millimeter weiter, wenn wir hier unentwegt aufeinander herumhämmern.
Wir bewirken damit ausschließlich, das wir unseren 'Gegnern' unsere Flanken freiwillig darbieten.
Sie lesen hier nämlich mit und wissen daher ganz genau, das sie uns nicht ernst nehmen müssen - und lachen sich vermutlich sogar über uns kaputt.

Fröhliche Grüße!


----------



## antonio (14. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*



joerch schrieb:


> Hallo Antonio,
> mit kleinen Einschränkungen bin ja durchaus bei Dir.
> Aber inzwischen gehen die Ansichten von Anglern und Anglerverbänden so  unendlich weit auseinander, daß offensichtlich nur noch mit der  Brechstange etwas gegen diese einseitige Funktionärspolitik unternommen  werden kann.
> Es ist einfach inakzeptabel, das jene die die Kapelle bezahlen, die  Angler nämlich, von ihren Funktionären von der Wahl ausgeschlossen  werden, welche Musik denn nun gespielt wird.
> ...



antonio


----------



## antonio (14. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*



krickfan schrieb:


> Ist aus mehreren Aspekten problematisch.
> 
> In Bayern muss jeder Erlaubnisschein in Abhängigkeit von der jeweiligen Gewässerkapazität vom Landkreis genehmigt werden (keine Ahnung, ob das in anderen Bundesländern ähnlich geregelt ist). Würde jetzt jemand einen Pool mit einem anderen Verein gründen will, müsste zuerst der Landkreis sein ok geben, da für die betroffenen Gewässer zusätzliche Erlaubnisscheine zu genehmigen wären. Dürfte oft schwierig werden, das durchzubekommen.
> 
> ...




du hast eben das prinzip der pools in sachsen, sachsen anhalt etc. immer noch nicht begriffen.
und dein beispiel ist an den haaren herbei gezogen, dort bestimmen nicht die vereine den besatz.

antonio


----------



## joerch (14. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*



> die basis will aber nicht das es weh tut und übergangsweise wie du es sagst will sie es auch nicht, wie lange ist das?
> die leute wollen ihre pools nicht aufgeben, da sind viel zu große  vorteile für sie , die dann nicht nur übergangsweise weg wären.
> und verband ist nicht gleich verband.
> ja es gibt schlechtes und positives, es geht darum das schlechte auszumerzen aber nicht darum alles kaputtzuschlagen.
> und in den fällen die ich schilderte würde man alles kaputtschlagen und der angler hätte das nachsehen.


Hallo Antonio,
damit bringst Du es auf den Punkt.
Die Funktionäre wissen ganz genau wie sie mit mildtätiger Gabe derartiger 'Zückerchen' ihre 'Pferdchen bei der Stange' halten - und selbstverständlich nutzen sie ihr Wissen darum auch hemmungslos. Eben ganz genauso wie in der 'großen Politik'. Und darum ists auch so schwer bis fast unmöglich, das sich ernsthaft etwas zum Guten wendet.

Logisch wär's besser auf dem Vorhandenen nach erfolgter Bereinigung aufzubauen.
Aber leider bin ich nach dem HickHack um die sogenannte 'Fusion' der beiden Verbände kaum noch davon überzeugt, das dies noch möglich ist.

In diesem Sinne fröhliche Grüße!


----------



## joerch (14. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*



joerch schrieb:


> Wohl wahr, Knispel.
> Wenn es nichtmal die Basisangler fertigbringen, endlich zueinander zu stehen um eine mächtige Einheit zu bilden und lieber weiter ihre Mißgunst, ja sogar Neid und ihre Gier pflegen, wird es ziemlich schwer, wenn nicht gar unmöglich, etwas zum Positiven zu bewegen.
> Sie werden mit dieser Einstellung weiterhin nur die Spielbälle der Funktionäre bleiben, mit denen 'die da oben' machen können, was immer ihnen beliebt.
> 
> ...



Um oben geschriebenes nochmal zu verfestigen.
Zur befinden sich im Anglerboard insgesamt 522 (Registrierte Benutzer: 193, Gäste: 329)         

Unter den 329 Gästen sind garantiert einige dabei, die uns nicht _nur_ liebhaben.

Schön' Tach noch!


----------



## antonio (14. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*



joerch schrieb:


> Hallo Antonio,
> damit bringst Du es auf den Punkt.
> Die Funktionäre wissen ganz genau wie sie mit mildtätiger Gabe derartiger 'Zückerchen' ihre 'Pferdchen bei der Stange' halten - und selbstverständlich nutzen sie ihr Wissen darum auch hemmungslos. Eben ganz genauso wie in der 'großen Politik'. Und darum ists auch so schwer bis fast unmöglich, das sich ernsthaft etwas zum Guten wendet.
> 
> ...



antonio


----------



## kati48268 (14. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> ...Das bringt mich zu der Frage, was das für Menschen sind, die da in den Führungsetagen sitzen. Sind das solche, die im Alter im Unterhemd im Fenster hängen und Falschparker notieren?
> Herscht dort überwiegend Blockwartmentalität?
> Ist die Tatsache, dass sich jemand für ein sicher mühevolles Ehrenamt zur Verfügung stellt gleichbedeutend damit, dass er über Verbote Macht auszuüben versucht?
> Sind liberale und vernünftige Menschen grundsätzlich zu faul, sich ehrenamtlich zu engagieren?
> ...


Auch wenn es ziemlich OT ist:
Ich befürchte, es ist Letzteres.
Es wird ja vorgemacht. In unserer Volksvertretung soll ja gerade genauso ein Akzent gesetzt werden:
http://www.spiegel.de/politik/deutschland/0,1518,827499,00.html
Ein "frei gewählter" (jaja) Mandatsträger hat gefälligst die Schnauze zu halten, wenn er nicht auf Linie ist; nicht zu fassen!
Kann mir sehr gut vorstellen, dass mit nicht systemkompatiblen Verbändlern noch ganz anders umgegangen wird.
OT & Mußmaßung wieder aus.


----------



## Koalabaer (14. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*



joerch schrieb:


> Wohl wahr, Knispel.
> Wenn es nichtmal die Basisangler fertigbringen, endlich zueinander zu stehen um eine mächtige Einheit zu bilden und lieber weiter ihre Mißgunst, ja sogar Neid und ihre Gier pflegen, wird es ziemlich schwer, wenn nicht gar unmöglich, etwas zum Positiven zu bewegen.
> Sie werden mit dieser Einstellung weiterhin nur die Spielbälle der Funktionäre bleiben, mit denen 'die da oben' machen können, was immer ihnen beliebt.
> 
> ...



Schade das Knispel mit dem Versuch gescheitert ist,Leider!

Zum Thema Einheit: den DAV mit der damaligen Einstellung gibt es ja schon lange.Ein Überlaufen der VDSF-Mitglieder blieb ja bekanntlich aus!Warum?

Nicht gewollt wahrscheinlich.Kommen wir zum entscheidenden Punkt von Thomas seiner Signatur: Die Einheit der Angler wird es mit einem restriktiven Verband à la VDSF/DAFV nie geben!

Grundvorraussetzung wäre nämlich erstmal die Einheit der Angler unter sich!!!

Ich freue mich als Brandenburger immer noch über Gastangler aus den anderen Bundesländern.Sie teilen wie ich die selbe Leidenschaft.

Warum? es ist nicht mein Fluß der hier zufällig fließt!Er gehört eigentlich uns Allen!

@krickfan

die Neiße? die braucht keinen Raubfischbesatz.Hier hat sicherlich der Döbel den klassischen Hecht abgelöst?
Wir sollten nicht versuchen krampfhaft unseren,,Lieblingsfisch''zu etablieren.


Gruß Jörg


----------



## Knispel (14. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*

@Koalabär, Leider - 2 Vereine hatten damals mitgemacht, 3 dankend abgelehnt - wie gesagt : wir fangen denn ihre Fische. Die 2 die mitgemacht hatten sind heute froh, hat sich ihr zu befischendes Gewässervolumen um mindestens 300 - 400 % erhöht und es herrscht gegenseitig Ruhe, man achtet sich und Besatzmaßnahmen werden gegenseitig abgestimmt ....


----------



## joerch (14. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Auch wenn es ziemlich OT ist:
> Ich befürchte, es ist Letzteres.
> Es wird ja vorgemacht. In unserer Volksvertretung soll ja gerade genauso ein Akzent gesetzt werden:
> http://www.spiegel.de/politik/deutschland/0,1518,827499,00.html
> ...



........ wieso ist denn das nicht zu fassen, Kati?
Ist doch nicht anders zu erwarten und daher völlig normal für eine Parteiendiktatur!
Wir werden zukünftig nur noch staunen, was hier noch alles, bisher Undenkbare, möglich gemacht werden wird.
OT & Ironiemodus wieder aus.

Vielen Dank für den Link und einen schönen Abend!


----------



## Ralle 24 (14. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*



antonio schrieb:


> das siehst du zu einseitig,viele vereine sind eben im verband um überhaupt an gewässer heranzukommen.
> würde also bedeuten austritt aus verband- keine gewässer mehr, was meinst du was die mitglieder machen in dem verein.
> und wo kommen nach deiner meinung die neuen mitglieder her, wenn der verein keine gewässer zu bieten hat.
> desweiteren würden zum beispiel die bl-übergreifenden poolregelungen in sachsen, sachsen anhalt, thüringen usw nicht mehr möglich sein für die entsprechenden vereine, ob das die mitglieder auch wollen wage ich zu bezweifeln.
> ...




Da muss man trennen zwischen den ehemaligen West- und Ostverbänden.

In den alten Bundesländern haben die Vereine in den meisten BL überhaupt nix von Ihrer Mitgliedschaft im Verband, da der Verband entweder keine eigenen Gewässer hat, oder nur ein paar zusätzliche Tümpel zu den dem Verein gehörenden Gewässern bietet. Das ist von Nord nach Süd unterschiedlich.

In NRW jedenfalls verliert man als Verein nicht die Angelmöglichkeiten, wenn man aus dem Verband austritt.
Man verliert im Prinzip überhaupt nix, sondern spart sogar noch den Verbandsbeitrag.

Für die übrigen Bundesländer frage ich mal ganz ketzerisch, was der Verband denn macht, wenn die Vereine austreten? 

"Wer die Gewässer hat, hat die Macht" lautet ein Mohnertspruch.
*Bullshit, wer zahlt und pflegt hat die Macht, er muss sie nur nutzen. *

Was ist denn "der Verband" ohne Mitglieder ? 10, vielleicht 15 oder 20 Piepel. Will ich sehen, wie die die Pacht auftreiben und die Auflagen der Verpächter erfüllen. 

Die können es gar nicht auf das Wirksamwerden einer Gemeinschaftlichen Kündigung ankommen lassen, sondern machen sich am Tag des Eintreffens der Kündigungsschreiben die Hosen voll. Und es wird keine drei Tage dauern, bis die Vereine mit Vermittlungsofferten überhäuft werden.


----------



## antonio (14. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*



Knispel schrieb:


> @Koalabär, Leider - 2 Vereine hatten damals mitgemacht, 3 dankend abgelehnt - wie gesagt : wir fangen denn ihre Fische. Die 2 die mitgemacht hatten sind heute froh, hat sich ihr zu befischendes Gewässervolumen um mindestens 300 - 400 % erhöht und es herrscht gegenseitig Ruhe, man achtet sich und Besatzmaßnahmen werden gegenseitig abgestimmt ....



das ist eben den verschiedenen entwicklungen in den alten und neuen bl geschuldet.
in den neuen gab es früher schon den pool in der gesamten ddr.
jeder der im dav war konnte überall angeln.
da gab es das meine-deine-denken in der form nicht und der pool ist eben in form der pools der lv's weitergeführt worden.
klar gibt es hier jetzt auch das meine-deine-denken in der beziehung und es wird meiner meinung nach stärker,aber das ist für die angler gesamt betrachtet die schlechtere lösung.

antonio


----------



## Knispel (14. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Für die übrigen Bundesländer frage ich mal ganz ketzerisch, was der Verband denn macht, wenn die Vereine austreten?
> 
> Was ist denn "der Verband" ohne Mitglieder ? 10, vielleicht 15 oder 20 Piepel. Will ich sehen, wie die die Pacht auftreiben und die Auflagen der Verpächter erfüllen.


 
In Bremen würde der LFV ein ganz dummes Gesicht machen  -die Lehrgänge zur Prüfung können auch andere abhalten, hauptsache sie sind anerkannt. Ihr komischen Sportparksee, welcher vor Auflagen nur so wimmelt, liegt ihnen jetzt schon wie ein Klotz am Bein und die Vereine zahlen auch noch dafür ....


----------



## antonio (14. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Da muss man trennen zwischen den ehemaligen West- und Ostverbänden.
> 
> In den alten Bundesländern haben die Vereine in den meisten BL überhaupt nix von Ihrer Mitgliedschaft im Verband, da der Verband entweder keine eigenen Gewässer hat, oder nur ein paar zusätzliche Tümpel zu den dem Verein gehörenden Gewässern bietet. Das ist von Nord nach Süd unterschiedlich.
> 
> ...



ralle ich stimme dir ja zu.
mir ging es eben um die aussage wenn alle aus den verbänden austreten, daß das die einzige und richtige lösung ist.
und dies muß man eben wieder differenziert betrachten.
wie du eben schon sagtest im osten bzw bei vereinen die auf verbandsgewäüsser angewiesen sind ist das was anderes wie im westen bzw bei vereinen die genügend eigene gewässer haben bzw wo es gar keine verbandsgewässer gibt.

antonio


----------



## Professor Tinca (14. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Was ist denn "der Verband" ohne Mitglieder ? 10, vielleicht 15 oder 20 Piepel. Will ich sehen, wie die die Pacht auftreiben und die Auflagen der Verpächter erfüllen.
> 
> Die können es gar nicht auf das Wirksamwerden einer Gemeinschaftlichen Kündigung ankommen lassen, sondern machen sich am Tag des Eintreffens der Kündigungsschreiben die Hosen voll. Und es wird keine drei Tage dauern, bis die Vereine mit Vermittlungsofferten überhäuft werden.



#d


Die Verbände würden keine Vermittlungsofferten schreiben, sondern die Pachtverträge kündigen und  zukünftig müsste jeder Verein seinen See/Teich selbst pachten und schon hätten wir hier "Westzustände".

Nix mehr Pools, nix mehr angeln für Jedermann.

Das wäre absolut nicht wünschenswert und darum der falsche Weg!


----------



## Ralle 24 (14. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*

Sag ich ja. In NRW kann jeder Vorbereitungskurse für die Prüfung machen. Sogar der Pastor, wenn der das möchte.
Und wir haben drei Landesverbände, die alle von den Anglern finanziert werden, für nix. #d


----------



## Ralle 24 (14. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> #d
> 
> 
> Die Verbände würden keine Vermittlungsofferten schreiben, sondern die Pachtverträge kündigen und  zukünftig müsste jeder Verein seinen See/Teich selbst pachten und schon hätten wir hier "Westzustände".
> ...



Wäre gar kein Problem, wenn sich die Vereine vorher zusammensetzen und die Pachtübernahme regeln.

Ich sehe das aber in den DAV-Ländern (noch) nicht für so nötig an, wie in den VDSF-Ländern.


----------



## antonio (14. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*

wenn die vereine das geld dann aufbringen könnten für die pachten so ohne weiteres.
mal übertrieben dargestellt ein weiterer schritt in richtung angeln nur für gutbetuchte.

antonio


----------



## antonio (14. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Wäre gar kein Problem, wenn sich die Vereine vorher zusammensetzen und die Pachtübernahme regeln.
> 
> Ich sehe das aber in den DAV-Ländern (noch) nicht für so nötig an, wie in den VDSF-Ländern.



einfach so ne pacht übernehmen geht nun oftmals nicht.
und die vereine sich zusammensetzen und einig werden wage ich auch zu bezweifeln.
in der regel wir oder muß dann die pacht sogar neu ausgeschrieben werden und wer dann den zuschlag beko0mmt ist nicht schwer zu erraten.

antonio


----------



## Ralle 24 (14. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*



antonio schrieb:


> wenn die vereine das geld dann aufbringen könnten für die pachten so ohne weiteres.
> mal übertrieben dargestellt ein weiterer schritt in richtung angeln nur für gutbetuchte.
> 
> antonio



Na, wo bekommen die Verbände denn die Kohle her ?

Aber mal im Ernst, es würde reichen, wenn der VDSF ausgetrocknet würde. Ich denke dann besinnen sich die DAV-ler auch wieder auf ihre alten Tugenden und an das Wirken von Bernd Mikulin. Vielleicht schickt man dann noch den einen oder anderen Fusionsverseuchten in die Wüste und gut ist.

Wäre übrigens auch ein Weg, in Deutschland nur einen Verband zu haben und mit einer Stimme zu sprechen.
Ganz ohne Fusion


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*



ralle 24 schrieb:


> na, wo bekommen die verbände denn die kohle her ?
> 
> Aber mal im ernst, es würde reichen, wenn der vdsf ausgetrocknet würde. Ich denke dann besinnen sich die dav-ler auch wieder auf ihre alten tugenden und an das wirken von bernd mikulin. Vielleicht schickt man dann noch den einen oder anderen fusionsverseuchten in die wüste und gut ist.
> 
> ...



#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6


----------



## Professor Tinca (14. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Wäre gar kein Problem, wenn sich die Vereine vorher zusammensetzen und die Pachtübernahme regeln.



Du vergisst dabei, dass "die Vereine", die sich vorher zusammensetzen sollten, ja vertreten würden durch ihre gewählten Vorstände.
Eebn jene, die auch den aktuellen Verbandsvorstand gewählt haben.
Warum sollten die also so eine Politik einschlagen?

Und was noch wichtiger ist - warum sollte gerade das helfen die Pools zu erhlaten, bestehende und rechtsverbindliche Verträge zu kündigen um sie dann vmtl. zu schlechteren Konditionen neu zu pachten.
Auch wären kleinere Vereine mit viel Wasser vor der Tür nicht in der Lage, die Pacht aufzubringen oder mit liquiden Mitbietern gleichzuziehen.

Gaaaanz schlechte Idee hier im Osten, dass die Vereine die Verbände verlassen sollen!#d

Im Westen haste recht aber hier - NÖ.|supergri


----------



## antonio (14. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Na, wo bekommen die Verbände denn die Kohle her ?
> 
> jo von den vereinen aber eben nicht nur.
> und wie es um die finanzen so einiger vereine bestimmt ist weiß im prinzip auch jeder.
> ...



antonio


----------



## Professor Tinca (14. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Aber mal im Ernst, es würde reichen, wenn der VDSF ausgetrocknet würde. Ich denke dann *besinnen sich die DAV-ler auch wieder auf ihre alten Tugenden und an das Wirken von Bernd Mikulin*. Vielleicht schickt man dann noch den einen oder anderen Fusionsverseuchten in die Wüste und gut ist.



Gute Idee aber der Zug ist schon vorgestern abgefahren....

Die Loyalität gilt einem neuen Herrn und der hat sich noch nicht mit Ruhm bekleckert...


----------



## Ralle 24 (14. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> #6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6




Ich dacht mir schon, dass Dir das gefällt.:q


Aber mal im Ernst, so dumm ist der Gedanke gar nicht. Es gibt doch inzwischen in jedem Bundesland auch eine DAV-Vertretung. Und wenn nicht, ist die schnell eingerichtet.


----------



## daoxxnsepp (14. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*

Ich schalte mich auch mal kurz in die Diskussion mit ein und frage die Mods/Redakteure mal ob sie überhaupt wissen, was ein einzelnes Mitglied eines Vdsf angeschlossenen Vereins an Beiträgen zahlen muss. 
Wer da jammert ist wirklich eine arme Kirchenmaus....


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*

Ist unterschiedlich je nach Bundesland/Verband zwischen 8 und knapp 20 Euro im Jahr - für was was diese Verbände und Funktionäre abliefern an unwürdigem und inkompetenten Schauspiel ist aber eh jeder einzelne Cent zu viel..


----------



## joerch (14. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*

N'abend Leute,
das geht hier schon wieder in Richtung Sackgasse.

Es ist doch nun wirklich nicht so, daß wir aktiven Angler für den (Zwangs)Verbandsbeitrag, egal wie hoch, so garnichts zurückbekommen.
Der Anteil, mit dem die von den Verbänden für die Angler angepachteten Gewässer bezahlt werden, ist ja in der Regel auch gut angelegt.

Über einen Entzug oder Kürzung dieses Zwangsbeitrages soll doch eher erreicht werden, das es den Funktionären endlich auffällt, daß es uns gemeine Angler auch noch gibt. Und sie gefälligst genau das zu tun haben, wofür wir von ihnen vertreten sein wollen und sie letztendlich auch von uns bezahlt werden.

Sie müssen endlich lernen, das sie die Basis zu fragen haben!

Hier zitiere  ich zum besseren Verständnis nochmal einen meiner weiter oben stehenden Beitrag: 



joerch schrieb:


> Und deshalb, liebe zwangsorganisierten Vereinsangler:
> sorgt in den Vereinen mit euren Anträgen für eine Satzungsänderung
> zur freiwilligen Verbandszugehörigkeit dafür, daß Eure Vereine die
> Mitgliedschaften in den Verbänden kündigen müssen.
> ...



Gut' Nacht!
Und hackt nicht mehr so doll aufeinander rum!


----------



## daoxxnsepp (14. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*

Soviel bezahle ich als Mitglied beim VDSF

Beitrag Erwachsene:
Verband Deutscher Sportfischer e.V.	2,00 € (pro Jahr)

Solch eine Abzocke!

#q


----------



## joerch (14. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*



daoxxnsepp schrieb:


> Soviel bezahle ich als Mitglied beim VDSF
> 
> Beitrag Erwachsene:
> Verband Deutscher Sportfischer e.V.    2,00 € (pro Jahr)
> ...




Superkommentar! Sehr hilfreich!
Fröhliche Grüße


----------



## Koalabaer (14. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> was diese Verbände und Funktionäre abliefern an unwürdigem und inkompetenten Schauspiel ist aber eh jeder einzelne Cent zu viel..



wollen doch aber viele so!Abstimmung zum Thema Nachtangelverbot in BW?

Die Möglichkeit zur Änderung gibt es seit ca. 20Jahren!

Pennt ruhig weiter!


Gruß Jörg


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*



> Soviel bezahle ich als Mitglied beim VDSF
> 
> Beitrag Erwachsene:
> Verband Deutscher Sportfischer e.V. 2,00 € (pro Jahr)
> ...


Und Dein dem VDSF immer noch angehörender Landesverband ist kostenlos für Dich - nett..

Oder anders gesagt:
Man kann sich auch alles schönreden..

Ehrlicher wäre es aber, den gesamten Beitrag (Landes- wie Bundesverband) zu nennen - obwohl, warum eigentlich??

Die Vereine trennen ja meist auch nicht öffentlich ihren Anglern auf, was sie abdrücken müssen für inkompetente und würdelose Verbände ...

Aus Scham zu so einem Sauhaufen zu gehören?

Oder weil sichs dann doch mancher überlegen würde?

Fragen über Fragen..


----------



## joerch (14. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*

@Antonio

Hallo Antonio,
ich hätte eine persönliche Bitte: aufgrund einer gesundheitlichen Beeinträchtigung bin ich, hoffentlich nur vorübergehend, auf eine Bildschirmlesehilfe angewiesen.
Es ist oft ordentlich schwierig für mich, Deinen Ausführungen problemlos zu folgen, da mein Hilfsprogramm echte Schwierigkeiten hat, Deine fast ausnahmslose Kleinschreibung vernünftig zu übersetzen.
Ich möchte das, was Du beiträgst, auch gern lesen können. Und nicht nur ich allein - vermute ich mal.

Vielen Dank für Dein Verständnis!


----------



## daoxxnsepp (14. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*

Ich habe nur die Verbandsbeiträge des VDSF gepostet, da du diesen ja oft genug verteufelst!
Habe aber kein Problem die restlichen Beiträge offenzulegen.

Beitrag Erwachsene:
Verband Deutscher Sportfischer e.V.	2,00 €
Landesfischereiverband Bayern e.V.	3,75 €
Firschereiverband Niederbayern e.V.	4,75 €
gesamt	10,50 €

Und meine Beiträge in den anderen beiden Verbänden sind sehr gut angelegt!

Oder anders gesagt:
Man kann sich auch alles schlechtreden...


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*



> Und meine Beiträge in den anderen beiden Verbänden sind sehr gut angelegt!


Wieso das denn?

Das sind doch die, die bisher immer schön alles einstimmig mitgestimmt haben, was der VDSF-Bund beschlossen hat......

Und genauso Mohnert einstimmig mitgewählt haben - warum sie das auf einmal nicht mehr wollen (weder Mohnert noch der VDSF hat sich ja in den letzten 10 Jahren irgendwie geändert, geschweige denn positiv)??

Scham, die ganze ******** mitgemacht zu haben?

Ein plötzlicher Anflug von Verantwortungsbewusstsein?

Oder fängt man da auf einmal denken an (soweit da eben evolutionär möglich)??

Dazu fällt mir nur wieder das ein, was ich hier gelesen habe:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...z-anstaendigkeit-und-verbandsfunktionaer.html



> Es gibt drei Dinge, die sich nicht vereinen lassen:
> 
> Intelligenz, Anständigkeit und Verbandsfunktionär
> 
> ...


----------



## WK1956 (14. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wieso das denn?


 
na wenn du das nicht weist, dann bist du ziemlich ahnungslos.

Gruß Werner


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*

Dann erleuchte mich doch....

Thesen hab ich ja schon mal aufgestellt:
Das sind doch die, die bisher immer schön alles einstimmig mitgestimmt haben, was der VDSF-Bund beschlossen hat......

Und genauso Mohnert einstimmig mitgewählt haben - warum sie das auf einmal nicht mehr wollen (weder Mohnert noch der VDSF hat sich ja in den letzten 10 Jahren irgendwie geändert, geschweige denn positiv)??

Scham, die ganze ******** mitgemacht zu haben?

Ein plötzlicher Anflug von Verantwortungsbewusstsein?

Oder fängt man da auf einmal denken an (soweit da eben evolutionär möglich)??

Dazu fällt mir nur wieder das ein, was ich hier gelesen habe:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...z-anstaendigkeit-und-verbandsfunktionaer.html



> Es gibt drei Dinge, die sich nicht vereinen lassen:
> 
> Intelligenz, Anständigkeit und Verbandsfunktionär
> 
> ...


----------



## WK1956 (14. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dann erleuchte mich doch....


die Intelligenz das selbst rauszufinden trau ich dir schon zu.
Noch.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Thesen hab ich ja schon mal aufgestellt:l


 
Reine Polemik

Gruß Werner


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*

Naja, manch harte Wahrheit hört sich halt für manchen wie Polemik an...

Das ändert so oder so nix dran, dass Du anscheinendentweder kein Argument für die Bezahlung der genannten Verbände hast (was ich verstehen könnte), oder es nicht mit uns teilen willst (was ich in einem Forum dann etwas weniger verstehe)....

Aber wir sind ja ein Forum für alle Angler,.....
Von daher kann ich gut damit leben, wenn Du Deine Weisheit für Dich behalten willst, auch das ist natürlich erlaubt..


----------



## Ralle 24 (15. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*



joerch schrieb:


> Sie müssen endlich lernen, das sie die Basis zu fragen haben!



Die müssen zuerst mal was ganz anderes lernen, nämlich gegen sämtliche moralgeprägte und unsinnigen Gesetze vorzugehen.
Dafür müssen sie die Basis nicht fragen, das sollte eine Selbstverständlichkeit sein. Wie beim Nachtangelverbot in BW.

Das zweite was sie lernen müssen ist, die Basis über anstehende Gefahren für die Angelfischerei zu informieren und mitzuteilen, wie sie dagegen vorzugehen gedenken. 
Dafür gibt es das Internet als sehr geeignetes Mittel. Das 5% über das Internet nicht erreichbar sind ist kein Grund, 95% im Dunkeln stehen zu lassen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (15. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*



WK1956 schrieb:


> na wenn du das nicht weist, dann bist du ziemlich ahnungslos.
> 
> Gruß Werner




Nuja, Werner.

Ich hab über Jahre versucht rauszufinden, was mein Landesverband für mich tut. Ich war in vier Vereinen meiner Umgebung Mitglied, in zweien im Vorstand.

Ich habe während dieser Jahre:

- Kein Verbandsgewässer in erreichbarer Nähe gehabt

- Keinen Versicherungsfall erlebt, der durch den Verband gedeckt gewesen wäre und für den nicht ein private Versicherung gegriffen hätte.

- Nicht einen einzigen Brief bekommen, in dem ich über anstehende Veränderungen informiert wurde

- Überhaupt nichts vom Verband erhalten oder erfahren, außer den Einladungen zu Verbandsversammlungen wo:

   - Keine kritischen Fragen erlaubt waren

   - Man die Redeerlaubnis entzogen bekam, hat man      trotzdem nachgebohrt

   - ich nur eingeschüchterte und/oder resignierte Vereinsfunktionäre getroffen habe.



Des weiteren war ich auch in einem Verbandslosen Verein. Der hatte trotzdem Gewässer, war wesentlich billiger als die Verbandsangehörigen (was nix mit dem Verband zu tun hatte, außer den eingesparten Verbandsbeiträgen) und unterschied sich ansonsten in nichts von letzteren.

Sicher hab ich in meinen über 30 Jahren als Angler die wesentlichen Vorteile einer Verbandszugehörigkeit einfach übersehen.


----------



## Knispel (15. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Nuja, Werner.
> 
> Ich hab über Jahre versucht rauszufinden, was mein Landesverband für mich tut. Ich war in vier Vereinen meiner Umgebung Mitglied, in zweien im Vorstand.
> 
> ...


 
Oh Ralf, 
und ich hatte immer gedacht, soetwas ist nur mir hier in Bremen wiederfahren ... gib mir die Hand Bruder :m
Hier in Bremen aber noch zusätzlich : Auf einfache Fragen, Wünsche oder Hinweise von "Normalanglern" wird verbands und vereinseitig ( der ortsansässige Großverein ist gemeint ) nicht einmal geantwortet - man wird einfach ignoriert und diskriminiert ( sogar einige Sportfreunde, welche immer noch im Verein sind bzw. im LFV mitmischen, mit denen man fast 30 Jahre zusammengearbeitet hat, spielen da mit ).


----------



## WK1956 (15. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*

Hallo Ralle,


Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Nuja, Werner.
> 
> Ich hab über Jahre versucht rauszufinden, was mein Landesverband für mich tut. Ich war in vier Vereinen meiner Umgebung Mitglied, in zweien im Vorstand.
> 
> ...


 
du hast mein zutiefst empfundenes Mitleid.

Ich habe in den 45 Jahren, in denen ich in einem Verein und damit auch in einem Verband Mitglied bin, völlig andere Erfahrungen gemacht.
Sicher gibt es in den Vereinen und auch in den Verbänden gegensätzliche Meinungen und Interessen und es ist auch oft so, das Entscheidungen getroffen werden, die mir persönlich nicht gefallen. Aber nach meinen Erfahrungen kann man sowohl in Vereinen wie auch in Verbänden Dinge bewegen, wenn man sich persönlich einsetzt und auch bereit ist Aufgaben zu übernehmen.
Nur durch Motzen, Maulen und dagegenarbeiten erreicht man allerdings nichts.
Inzwischen bin ich in 4 Angelvereinen Mitglied, darunter auch einem, der nicht Mitglied in einem Verband ist.

Gruß Werner


----------



## Ralle 24 (15. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*



WK1956 schrieb:


> Hallo Ralle,
> 
> 
> du hast mein zutiefst empfundenes Mitleid.
> ...



Wie Thomas schon schrieb, lass uns an den Pfründen Deines Verbandes wenigstens virtuell teilhaben.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (16. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und Dein dem VDSF immer noch angehörender Landesverband ist kostenlos für Dich - nett..
> 
> Oder anders gesagt:
> Man kann sich auch alles schönreden..
> ...


 
Ich zahle da 7,-€ Jährlich, das ehrhalte ich durch die verbillgten Gastkarten aber 10 fach wieder zurück, weil ich nur an einem Verbandsgewässer schon 73,-€ spare.

Und Fakt ist, dass das kein einzelner Verein für diesen Preis anbieten kann, dann hätte man wahrscheinlich 20 Vereine, die sich diese 196 Km Angelstrecke teilen müssten und die würden dann alle einzelnt Erlaubnisscheine vergeben und derzeit kostet hier in SH eine Tageskarte bei Vereinen schon zwischen 5 und 10,-€.

Wäre wirklich interessant zu sehen, wie sich das Preisgefüge so entwickeln würde.....|kopfkrat

Ich denke Angeln wäre dann ein Luxusgut. 

So pauschal, wie Du das immer siehst, wäre es mal schön, wenn Du wirklich einmal Kreuz zeigen würdest, indem Du jedem Angler notariell garantierst und eventuell alle finanziellen Verschlechterungen ausgleichst, die daraus resultieren, wenn alle Verbände abgeschafft werden.

Dann hättest Du wahrscheinlich auf Anhieb sehr viel Beführworter und dann würde das eventuell auch was werden. :m

Derzeit forderst Du allerdings nur und ausbaden müssen das nacher alle Angler persönlich....

Ich habe durchaus kein Problem damit zu sagen, dass es ein paar Probleme in einzelnen Verbänden gibt und nicht immer alles 100% toll läuft, nur ich sehe bei all Deinen Vorschlägen auch nicht eine einzige Verbesserung. Und ich denke, wenn es so kommt, wie Du es gerne möchtest, es dann aber für alle Angler Verschlechterungen gibt, dann wirst das bestimmt nicht persönlich wieder ausbaden, oder Springst Du für alle Verschlechterungen für alle Angler dann ein und gleichst die persönlich aus?


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*

Mir gehts eben nicht nur um Kohle (wobei man auch bei Deinem Beispiel keinen Verband braucht, sondern das über gegenseitige Abkommen und Pachtgemeinschaften ganz gut und preiswert ohne Verband regeln kann), sondern zuerst mal darum, ob es die Verbände überhaupt wert sind, einen Cent zu bekommen, an Hand dessen, was sie angelpolitisch über die Jahre verbrochen haben.

Würden sich die Verbände aus der Angelpolitik raushalten und nur ihre Vereine bei der Gewässerbewirtschaftung unterstützen, wäre das ja schon ein großer Fortschritt und auch tragbar..

Nicht tragbar ist aber die angelpolitische Inkompetenz der Verbände, die den Anglern das Leben immer schwerer macht...

Als Beispiel:


			
				Dorschgreifer schrieb:
			
		

> Thomas9904 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Z. B. dass gerade Dein Landesverband euren Ministerpräsidenten über den zuständigen Parlamentsausschuss angegangen ist, weil er die Schirmherrschaft über die Jugend-WM übernommen hatte?
> ...




Immer wenn ich sowas lese, bin ich kurz vor der Schnappatmung.

Da gibt es endlich mal einen Ministerpräsidenten, der aktiv was für Angler macht, der eine Veranstaltung von und für Angler unterstützt und fördert..

*Und anstatt das zu begrüßen, dem Minister Respekt für sein Verhalten zu zollen und ihn auf die Seite der Angler zu ziehen, geht man dann als LSFV-SH über den Parlamentsausschuss  auf ihn los.  *

Unbegreiflich, wo wir jeden Politiker brauchen könnten, der anglerfreundlich ist.

Wie unsinnig und kontraproduktiv muss man eigentlich als Verband noch sein, bevor die Angler das endlich merken in ihrem Tiefschlaf???

Wenn ein Verband so taktisch unklug und mit der Mentalität von Blockwarten einen Politiker, noch dazu einen Ministerpräsidenten, völlig ungerechtfertigt angeht, ja wo zum Teufel wollen die dann Verbündete finden, eine Lobby aufbauen?

Da wär ich als Politiker auch angefressen und wenn der Verband das nächste mal was will, würde ich mich gut erinnern.

Zudem hatte die von wem auch immer gestellte Anzeige ja auch keinen Erfolg. 
Die Veranstaltung war also rechtens, was die Peinlichkeit nochmal eine Stufe höher stellt.

In Tat und Wahrheit wurde ja in meinen Augen nur deswegen vom LSFV-SH dagegen angegangen, weil das eine Veranstaltung des Konkurrenzverbandes DAV war. 

Und keineswegs aus irgendwelchen konstruierten gesetzestreuen  Motiven!!!

Denn wären die gegeben, wäre der LSFV-SH ja zuerstmal gegen die vielen schwarzen Vereinsschafe in den eigenen Reihen vorgegangen.
Die, welche die zig Wett-, Preis- und Pokalangeln veranstalteten, getarnt als Gemeinschaftsfischen oder Traditionsangeln. 

Was würde ich mir wünschen, wenn die Politik die verbands(ange)hörigen Sport- und Angelfischer jetzt an Ihren eigenen Rechtsvorstellungen messen würde. 
Und denen dann die Gemeinützigkeit entziehen wegen solcher "Gemeinschafts"angeln, wie ja vom VDSF-Bund mit dem Bundesfinanzministerium ausgemacht wurde..

Eine solche unglaubliche Haltung und Heuchelei der Verbände, Funktionäre und der Mehrheit der (gutgläubigen??) organisierten Sport- und Angelfischer, die aus diesen zitierten Zeilen hervorgeht, bestärkt mich immer mehr darin, dass alle real existierenden Verbände zerschlagen gehören und nur ein kompletter Neuanfang etwas für Angler positives bringen kann..

Da ja auch der DAV in genau diesen VDSF ohne festschreiben angelpolitischer Richtlinien übertreten will und somit nur noch diese verlogenen und heuchlerischen Richtlinien des VDSF weiterhin gelten würden..

Dazu fällt mir dann auch nur wieder das ein, was ich hier gelesen habe:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...z-anstaendigkeit-und-verbandsfunktionaer.html



> Es gibt drei Dinge, die sich nicht vereinen lassen:
> 
> Intelligenz, Anständigkeit und Verbandsfunktionär
> 
> ...


----------



## Dorschgreifer (16. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Immer wenn ich sowas lese, bin ich kurz vor der Schnappatmung.
> 
> Da gibt es endlich mal einen Ministerpräsidenten, der aktiv was für Angler macht, der eine Veranstaltung von und für Angler unterstützt und fördert..
> 
> ...


 
Wenn Du ständichg Schnappatmungen bekommst, dann solltest Du zum Arzt gehen. Und außerden wiederholst Du dich ständig.



> Mir gehts eben nicht nur um Kohle (wobei man auch bei Deinem Beispiel keinen Verband braucht, sondern das über gegenseitige Abkommen und Pachtgemeinschaften ganz gut und preiswert ohne Verband regeln kann), sondern zuerst mal darum, ob es die Verbände überhaupt wert sind, einen Cent zu bekommen, an Hand dessen, was sie angelpolitisch über die Jahre verbrochen haben.


 
Aus meiner Sicht sind sie jeden Cent wert, den ich für sie bezahle.

Und wenn Du meinst, dass ohne die Verbände alles besser geht, dann garantiere doch dafür, oder glaubst Du da nicht selbst dran.

Wer ständig Forderungen aufstellt, der muss auch mal dafür einstehen und Sicherheiten bieten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*



> Wenn Du ständichg Schnappatmungen bekommst, dann solltest Du zum Arzt gehen. Und außerden wiederholst Du dich ständig


Weil man das wiederholen muss, auf Grund der Unglaublichkeit..

Dass Du das unterstützt und gutheisst, finde ich allerdings noch schlimmer, als dass es solche inkompetenten Verbände gibt...

Denn das zeigt (wie vieles andere), dass es den da organisierten Angel- und Sportfischern wichtiger ist, verbandshörig zu bleiben....
Als mal drüber nachzudenken, wie sich da der Verband gegenüber der Politik und Politikern (in dem Fall einem sehr anglerfreundlichen Ministerpräsidenten) benommen hat und ob solche Verbände und Funktionäre für Angler tragbar sind, die so auf anglerfreundliche Politiker losgehen..



> Aus meiner Sicht sind sie jeden Cent wert, den ich für sie bezahle.


Aber dass es Dir und Deinem gewässerlosen Verein ja eh nur um billige Verbandskarten geht, hast Du ja selber schon geschrieben - kein Wunder, dass man dann gerne auch das Verbandslied singt...

Darfst Du gerne, ist Deine Entscheidung, Dein Spiel...

Dass ich das gut finden muss, das solltest Du allerdings nicht von mir verlangen.

Und für mich hast Du Dich damit auch in allen angelpolitischen Belangen und Diskussionen letztlich selber disqualifiziert...


----------



## Dorschgreifer (16. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dass Du das unterstützt und gutheisst, finde ich allerdings noch schlimmer, als dass es solche inkompetenten Verbände gibt...
> 
> ..


 
Und ich, das Du den Anglern nicht garantierst, das nach dem von Dir geforderten alles besser wird.




> Aber dass es Dir und Deinem gewässerlosen Verein ja eh nur um billige Verbandskarten geht, hast Du ja selber schon geschrieben - kein Wunder, dass man dann gerne auch das Verbandslied singt...
> 
> Darfst Du gerne, ist Deine Entscheidung, Dein Spiel...


 
Tja, ich muss Dich leider enttäuschen, ich bin genau so Mitglied in Vereinen, die Gewässer haben.... und davon sogar reichlich. Ich habe da lediglich für einige nichtorganisierte Angler eine gewünschte Niesche gefüllt. Du hast hier außer viele Forderungen zu stellen noch nicht so viel auf die Beine gestellt, bis Dato forderst Du lediglich, bietest aber überhaupt nichts, nicht einmal Sicherheiten für die Zukunft.. :m 



> Dass ich das gut finden muss, das solltest Du allerdings nicht von mir verlangen.


 
Musst Du auch nicht, ich habe mit meinem Weg wenigstens schon eine Menge Angler glücklich gemacht, die nun zufrieden sind... Für wieviele Angler hast Du schon etwas positives bewirkt????




> Und für mich hast Du Dich damit auch in allen angelpolitischen Belangen und Diskussionen letztlich selber disqualifiziert.


 
Und Du dich für mich schon lange, der als reiner Theoretiker noch nie an der Vereinsbasis gearbeitet hat.:m


----------



## Ralle 24 (16. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Und ich, das Du den Anglern nicht garantierst, das nach dem von Dir geforderten alles besser wird.




Das ist eben genau so ein Punkt, an dem es in Deutschland krankt.

Auf der einen Seite soll man die Schnauze halten und statt dessen versuchen in den Verbänden von "innen heraus" was zu ändern (wohl wissend, dass das nicht möglich ist).

Auf der anderen Seite wird nach Garantien gesucht, wenn man sich überhaupt bewegen will.

Immer aber sollen "die anderen" etwas machen. Man selber begnügt sich dann mit dem wenigen, was man ohne Mühen und Risiken noch zugeteilt bekommt. 

Mir gehts gut, der Rest der Welt kann mich mal.


Das ist so ziemlich die krankeste Form von Egoismus, die es gibt. Und die Mauer würde heute noch stehen, hätte nicht der Große Teil eines Volkes man die Schnauze so voll gehabt, dass es sie einfach umgestoßen hat.

Wird bei den Anglern sicher noch dauern.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*

@ Dorschgreifer:
Nur nochmal zu meiner Klarstellung (weil ich das kaum glauben mag):
Das Verhalten Deines Verbandes gegenüber eurem anglerfreundlichen Ministerpräsidenten findet also Deine volle Zustimmung?


----------



## Dorschgreifer (16. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Auf der einen Seite soll man die Schnauze halten und statt dessen versuchen in den Verbänden von "innen heraus" was zu ändern (wohl wissend, dass das nicht möglich ist).


 

Oh nein, die Schnauze halten ist der falsche Weg, man soll durchaus seine Meinung sagen, von mir sogar ausdrücklich erwünscht. Aber man muss auch selbst bereit sein, dann in die Bresche zu springen und zu sagen hier bin ich und ich mach jetzt.

Das man von innen heraus etwas ändern kann, das habe ich immerhin schon erlebt. Man muss nur eben sachlich fundiert Anträge stellen und die Meinung der Masse einfangen.

Nur mit ich finde das alles doof und ändert das, ich will da aber nchts mit zu tun haben, wenn das schief geht, damit brauch mir keiner kommen.


----------



## Honeyball (16. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*

Abgesehen davon: Man sieht doch, dass es in anderen Ländern auch ohne die ganze Verbandsmeierei läuft.

Die Existenz und die Rolle von Verbänden (nicht nur bei uns Anglern) ist eine ganz typisch deutsche Eigenheit, mit allen ihren Nachteilen und ganz wenigen Vorteilen.
Statt einige bestimmte Gewässer zu "Verbandsgewässern" zu machen oder Streckenabschnitte dieser Gewässer an einzelne Vereine zu verpachten, wäre es rein theoretisch durchaus möglich, diese als von vornherein offene Gewässer für alle zu deklarieren. Ob und inwieweit diese überhaupt fischereimäßig bewirtschaftet werden müssen, ist individuell zu klären. Es gibt jedenfalls genügend Gewässer, für die das absolut nicht nötig ist.
Z.B.: alle Kanäle, alle Häfen, alle großen (schiffbaren?) Flüsse spätestens ab der Barbenregion, viele große Seen in Bayern, Brandenburg, Meck-Pomm, ein großer Teil der im Gewässerpool vorhandenen Gewässer, ...
Was (außer unserem Förderalismus, dem zu erwartenden Gemecker der existierenden Verbände und dem Genörgel der ewig Gestrigen) hindert faktisch daran, diese einfach ab dem 01.01.2013 für *alle* Angler freizugeben?
Welcher Angler in Deutschland hätte darin einen Nachteil außer denjenigen, die bisher das Allgemeingut unserer Natur an manchen Stellen aufgrund irgendwelcher künstlich geschaffener Gegebenheiten explizit in einem kleineren Kreise genießen durften?

Und umgekehrt: Wieviel mehr Freiheiten hätten Vereine, sich selbst und die Gewässer in ihrer Umgebung sinnvoll zu nutzen?

Wir Angler sind doch auch nur eines von ganz vielen Beispielen, wie über verdeckte Zwangsmitgliedschaften eine Vielzahl von gesellschaftlich wie wirtschaftlich gesehen höchst überflüssigen Funktionären finanziert wird, deren faktischer Nutzen tendenziell gegen Null geht.
Ich hatte vor ein paar Jahren im Bekanntenkreis ein nettes Beispiel: Ältere allein stehende Dame geht mit 63 in Rente und möchte ihr Hobby zum Beruf machen, holt sich 'nen Gewerbeschein richtet im Straßenzimmer in ihrem Häuschen im Zentrum einer sauerländischen Kleinstadt ein "Nähstübchen" ein, um Material, Tipps und Tricks und Fertigprodukte anbieten zu können und ihren Lebensabend mit einem kleinen Nebenverdienst sinnvoll ausfüllen zu können. Schwupps, kamen die örtliche Industrie- und Handelskammer und eine Handwerkerinnung, und Zack, zahlte sie gezwungener Weise an beide eine Abgabe und ist mit ihrem Nähstübchen zwangsweise dort Mitglied. Vorteil: Sie könne einen Schneidermeister einstellen, der dann Auszubildende anlernen dürfe (hat ihr der Innungsspinner wortwörtlich vorgeschlagen!!!). Und zum krönenden Abschluss hat sie noch Ärger mit der Gemeinde bekommen, weil sie im Laden häufig Besuch von ihren Nähfreundinnen bekommen hat und denen (kostenlos!) Kaffee gekocht hat. Dafür hätte sie eine Ausschankerlaubnis benötigt und hätte zwei nach Geschlechtern getrennte Toiletten zur Verfügung stellen müssen.

Das ist Deutsche Realität! Das Nähstübchen hat sie natürlich längst zugemacht. Dank der örtlichen Kirchengemeinde darf sie wenigstens einmal pro Woche im Gemeindehaus einen Nähkurs leiten.

Und genauso handeln unsere "Angler"-Verbände. Statt aktiv dazu beizutragen, den Anglern das Angeln zu erleichtern, setzt man sich intensiv für Restriktionen gegen Angler ein.
Nur, wir haben keine Kirchengemeinden, die den Dorfteich pachten!!!


----------



## Dorschgreifer (16. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> @ Dorschgreifer:
> Nur nochmal zu meiner Klarstellung (weil ich das kaum glauben mag):
> Das Verhalten Deines Verbandes gegenüber eurem anglerfreundlichen Ministerpräsidenten findet also Deine volle Zustimmung?


 

Nun hör doch bitte einmal auf zu heulen.

Wettangeln ist zu dem Zeitpunkt per Gesetz verboten gewesen, da darf man einem Politiker, der immerhin bei Gesetzesänderungen die Finger im Spiel hat und die beschließt, doch durchaus einmal mitteilen, dass dass was er da tut nicht ganz sauber ist.

Alles andere wäre erst Recht der Hammer, wenn Politiker alle Gesetze ignorieren könnten, den kleinem Mann aber vors Gericht zerren....


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*

Ein Verband ist also dazu da, in Blockwartmanier vermeintliches Recht gegenüber offen und öffentlich anglerfreundlichen Politikern anzuschwärzen, statt solch unsinnige Gesetze zu bekämpfen?

Noch dazu war das ja kein verbotenes Wettangeln, sonst wärs ja die erfolgte Anzeige (von wem damals auch immer) von Erfolg gekrönt gewesen...

Und Du findest das auch noch gut?

Und was ist mit den zig Wettangeln der im Verband organisierten Vereine, getarnt als Gemeinschaftsfischen?

Das darf man, da schreitet der Verband nicht ein?

Nur gegen anglerfreundliche Politiker?

So eine Heuchelei!!!

Nach wie vor behaupte ich, das war nur deswegen, weil es eine Veranstaltung des Konkurrenzverbandes war - und nicht ein der zig gleichartigen Veranstaltungen von eurem Landesverband..

Und das zeigt wieder in meinen Augen, wie wenig Anstand in den Verbänden vorhanden ist. 
Und wie wenig angelpolitische Weitsicht....

Aber ich vegass, Dir gehts ja nur ums billige Angeln in Verbandsgwwässern, sorry..............


----------



## Ralle 24 (16. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Oh nein, die Schnauze halten ist der falsche Weg, man soll durchaus seine Meinung sagen, von mir sogar ausdrücklich erwünscht. Aber man muss auch selbst bereit sein, dann in die Bresche zu springen und zu sagen hier bin ich und ich mach jetzt.
> 
> Das man von innen heraus etwas ändern kann, das habe ich immerhin schon erlebt. Man muss nur eben sachlich fundiert Anträge stellen und die Meinung der Masse einfangen.
> 
> Nur mit ich finde das alles doof und ändert das, ich will da aber nchts mit zu tun haben, wenn das schief geht, damit brauch mir keiner kommen.




Jaja, die Leier kenn ich auch schon seit den 80ern.

Das ist eine völlig unangebrachte und höchst undemokratische Abschreckmethode für Kritiker.

Natürlich muss man nicht bereit sein, selbst etwas zu machen, wenn man mit bestimmten Zuständen nicht einverstanden ist.

Es ist durchaus legitim im Wählerkreis auf Mißstände aufmerksam zu machen und Leute zum Widerstand zu mobilisieren, auf dass die Masse durch Wahrnehmung ihrer demokratischen Grundrechte bei zukünftigen Wahlen eine Änderung herbeiführt, oder durch Austritt aus einer Gemeinschaft, die gegen das Wohl aller agiert, selbiger die Grundlage zu entziehen. 

Merke: Man muss in Deutschland nicht Bundeskanzler werden wollen, um seine Meinung kundzutun und andere zu überzeugen versuchen. 


Es ist jedoch bezeichnend, dass die Verbände seit den  80ern immer noch auf die alten Unterdrückungs- und Schnauzehalt-Methoden zurückgreift, anstatt auch nur den Ansatz zu machen, die Angler hinter sich zu bekommen.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (16. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Noch dazu war kein Wettangeln, sonst wärs ja die erfolgte Anzeige (von wem damals auch immer) von Erfolg gekrönt gewesen...
> 
> ......
> 
> ...


 

Na was denn nun, es war also kein "Wettangeln", weil eine Anzeige kein Erfolg hatte (wie lautete Die Anzeige eigentlich wörtlich und gegen wen und/oder was war sie gerichtet und wie war der Einstellungsgrund?) sondern ein "getarntes Wettangeln"...????|kopfkrat

Fischwilderei wird auch oft eingestellt, hatte also "keinen Erfolg", war aber trotzdem Fischwilderei...., wird lediglich von der Staatsanwaltschaft nicht weiter verfolgt...


----------



## Dorschgreifer (16. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Natürlich muss man nicht bereit sein, selbst etwas zu machen, wenn man mit bestimmten Zuständen nicht einverstanden ist.
> 
> Es ist durchaus legitim im Wählerkreis auf Mißstände aufmerksam zu machen und Leute zum Widerstand zu mobilisieren, auf dass die Masse durch Wahrnehmung ihrer demokratischen Grundrechte bei zukünftigen Wahlen eine Änderung herbeiführt, oder durch Austritt aus einer Gemeinschaft, die gegen das Wohl aller agiert, selbiger die Grundlage zu entziehen.


 

Grundsätzlich richtig, nur es ist etwas anderes, ob man einem Verein vorsteht, oder der Bundesrepublik Deutschland.

Und wer kritisiert und Rücktritte sowie Auflösungen fordert, selbst aber nicht für Nachbesetzungen sorgt, der darf später nicht schimpfen, wenn sein Angelangebot plötzlich nicht mehr vorhanden ist, oder nur für sehr viel mehr Geld.

Wie gesagt, es steht jedem Frei aus seinen Vereinen auszutreten, da wird niemand dran gehindert und jeder kann neue viel bessere Vereine jederzeit gründen, da wird niemand von abgehalten.

Ich habe das gerade vor einem Jahr gemacht und muss sagen, das kann jeder, der das möchte.:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*

Also ist es gut, wenn ein Verband in Blockwartmanier einen Ministerpräsidenten verfolgt, der eine Veranstaltung von Anglern unterstützt?

Wäre es nicht besser gewesen, wenn der LSFV-SH schon immer aktiv für eine vernünftige Regelung im Interesse aller Angler für vernünftige Wertungsangeln gekämpft hätte, statt hier seine widerwärtigen Spielchen gegen eine DAV-Veranstaltung zu betreiben und einen anglerfreundlichen Politiker anzugehen? 

Und zuerst mal im eigenen Laden aufgeräumt hätte, bei den zig gleichartigen Veranstaltungen, die ja nur deswegen "gut" sind, weil sichs da um die eigenen Leute handelt?


Aber das ist ja das gleiche Spiel wie mit der verlogenen Geschichte ums prüfungsfreie Angeln... 

Nur weil da der Verband und seine Strukturen Kohle damit macht (und sogar eine Vollzeitstelle unterhalten kann diesbezüglich, nach eigenen Aussagen), kann es natürlich nicht sein, dass es da zu Erleichterungen kommt..

Und obwohl euer Geschäftsführer mir gegenüber am Telefon zugegeben hatte, dass entgegen seiner Aussagen eben auch laut Tierschutzgesetz keinerlei Nachweis zur Sachkenntnis erbracht werden muss, sondern nur die Sachkenntnis vorhanden sein und somit das kein Argument für eine Prüfung sei, bringt er nachher wieder genau das als (nachgewiesen falsches) Argument in den Parlamentsaussschuss..

Es geht diesen Herren genauso wie Dir (Hauptsache billig angeln) eben in keinster Weise um das Wohl der Angler oder des Angelns allgemein, sondern schlicht zum das sichern eigener Pfründe..

Und genauso solches Tun werde ich immer wieder und wieder und wieder anprangern und verurteilen..

Aber man kennt das ja nicht anders aus dem VDSF:
Zahlen, Fresse halten und abnicken........

Es ist eine Schande, dass Du solches Verhalten auch noch gutheisst und das aus reinem Egoismus und es Dir wie eurem Verband anscheinend wurscht ist, wenn darunter Angler und das Angeln insgesamt leiden. 

Und das dann auch noch in oberlehrerhafter Manier und mit Anschwärzmethoden gegenüber wirklich anglerfreundlichen Politikern versucht wird durchzusetzen..


----------



## gründler (16. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Und Fakt ist, dass das kein einzelner Verein für diesen Preis anbieten kann, dann hätte man wahrscheinlich 20 Vereine, die sich diese 196 Km Angelstrecke teilen müssten und die würden dann alle einzelnt Erlaubnisscheine vergeben und derzeit kostet hier in SH eine Tageskarte bei Vereinen schon zwischen 5 und 10,-€.
> 
> Wäre wirklich interessant zu sehen, wie sich das Preisgefüge so entwickeln würde.....|kopfkrat


 

Das ganze gibt es schon mehrfach im Westen,mehrere Vereine gründen eine IG,jeder stellt Gewässer wo alle IG Mitglieder dran angeln können.

So wird nix teurer und zb.24 Vereine teilen sich dann alle diese Gewässer ohne Geld zu nehmen. 

Dieses System würde von schlauen Schnauzeaufreißern Besserwisser...... die im Internet nur Bölken können...etc.also solch einer wie ich zb.in ne 90er ins Leben gerufen.

Und das schöne ist das ganze Funzt ohne zusätzliche Kohle,so kann ich mit einem Jahresbeitrag bei 24 Vereinen Angeln gehen.

Das ganze hat nix mit dem Verband zutun,das ist alles aus Privater Hand entsprungen,und die Vereine habnen sich selbst gefunden,besprochen....usw.

Man kann natürlich auch alles schlecht reden,gelle.

|wavey:


----------



## Dorschgreifer (16. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Also ist es gut, wenn ein Verband in Blockwartmanier einen Ministerpräsidenten verfolgt, der eine Veranstaltung von Anglern unterstützt?
> 
> ..


 

Da wurde niemand verfolgt, nur auf einen Misstand hingewiesen....

Also genau das, was Du hier die ganze Zeit auch tust, somit stellst Du dich ja auf den gleichen Level wie der LSFV-SH, Du böser Du.|uhoh:

Wie war das noch:



> Na was denn nun, es war also kein "Wettangeln", weil eine Anzeige kein Erfolg hatte (wie lautete Die Anzeige eigentlich wörtlich und gegen wen und/oder was war sie gerichtet und wie war der Einstellungsgrund?) sondern ein "getarntes Wettangeln"...????|kopfkrat
> 
> Fischwilderei wird auch oft eingestellt, hatte also "keinen Erfolg", war aber trotzdem Fischwilderei...., wird lediglich von der Staatsanwaltschaft nicht weiter verfolgt...


----------



## Honeyball (16. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nach wie vor behaupte ich, das war nur deswegen, weil es eine Veranstaltung des Konkurrenzverbandes war - und nicht ein der zig gleichartigen Veranstaltungen von eurem Landesverband..



Kann es sein, dass der betreffende Politiker auch einer anderen konkurrierenden Partei angehört als der Geschäftsführer des LSFV-SH???:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*

Sind meines Wissens beide Schwarze. 
Aber ich glaube auch nicht, dass die unwürdige Verbandsarbeit in S-H mit irgendeinem Parteibuch zu tun hat.....


----------



## Dorschgreifer (16. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*



gründler schrieb:


> Das ganze gibt es schon mehrfach im Westen,mehrere Vereine gründen eine IG,jeder stellt Gewässer wo alle IG Mitglieder dran angeln können.
> 
> So wird nix teurer und zb.24 Vereine teilen sich dann alle diese Gewässer ohne Geld zu nehmen.
> 
> ...


 

Das haben wir auch schon seit über 25 Jahren bei uns, wenn auch nicht 24 sondern nur ca. 10 Vereine, aber das gleiche, das ist ja ein alter Hut und auch ein wenig mit den Pools des DAV zu vergleichen, nur eben im kleineren Rahmen und nicht über den verband, sondern die Vereine.

Es bieten hier aber die Vereine ihre schon immer eigenen Gewässer an, die sie eigenständig bewirtschaften, mit Hegeplänen, die in den jeweiligen Vereinen für ihre eigenen Gewässer aufgestellt werden.

Bei den Verbandsgewässern würde dann Gewässer dazu kommen, die sich derzeit in SH über den Verband 360 Vereine finaziell und auch verwalterisch teilen, damit würden zwangsläufig die Beiträge steigen, weil ja mindestens die Pacht und die Besatzkosten dafür bezahlt werden müsste und es müssten sich Leute finden, die dann den Hegeplan für das gesamte Gewässer aufstellen und Bewirtschaftungspläne und das Monitoring durchführen usw....... Das geht grundsätzlich alles, nur der Verpächter verpachtet nur an einen Pächter und nicht an Gemeinschaften, also müsste man eine offizielle IG oder ähnlich gründen und das wäre dann das gleiche wie ein Verband....


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*



> also müsste man eine offizielle IG oder ähnlich gründen und das wäre dann das gleiche wie ein Verband....


Nicht, wenn sich die auf die Gewässerbewirtschaftung beschränken würden und nicht Angler mit dem Wunsch nach immer mehr restriktiver Gesetzgebung drangsalieren und sich aus der Politik raushalten würden, bevor sie noch mehr Schaden anrichten..

Mit dem Geld, das die Vereine bei Verbandsaustrtitt und Gründung einer IG sparen würden, könnten die da für Angler eine richtig tolle Sache auf die Beine stellen...

Wäre klasse und würde ich sofort unterstützen - Genauso würd ich das, wenn sich die real existierenden Verbände auf ihre eigentliche Aufgabe, die Hilfe für ihre Mitglieder (sind ja die Vereine, nicht Menschen) bei der Gewässerbewirtschaftung, besinnen - Und vor allem ihre unfähigen Hände von der Anglerpolitik lassen würden...


----------



## Dorschgreifer (16. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Mit dem Geld, das die Vereine bei Verbandsaustrtitt und Gründung einer IG sparen würden, könnten die da für Angler eine richtig tolle Sache auf die Beine stellen...
> 
> .


 

Ich glaube, da wäre kaum ein Cent zu sparen...., insbesondere, weil man auch in solch einer IG Fachleute benötigt, die man nicht als ehrenamtliche findet, zumal von der Behörde die Forderung gegeben ist, das Monitoring wissentschaftlich durchzuführen, was bedeutet, dass man dafür anerkannte Biologen benötigt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*



> Ich glaube, da wäre kaum ein Cent zu sparen....,


Wenn man fürs gleiche Geld aus den real existierenden Verbänden rauskommt, das würde schon genügen..

Man muss ja nicht gleich den mehrfachen Vorteil wollen.....

Und das Geld fürs Monitoring könnte man wie der Verband über Zuwendungen aus der Fischereiabgabe holen - die muss ja nicht zwangsweise dem Verband zu Gute kommen..

Man muss nur weiter denken wollen - es ist vieles machbar..


----------



## Dorschgreifer (16. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Man muss ja nicht gleich den mehrfachen Vorteil wollen.....


 
Die Masse will aber auch keine Nachteile




> Und das Geld fürs Monitoring könnte man wie der Verband über Zuwendungen aus der Fischereiabgabe holen - die muss ja nicht zwangsweise dem Verband zu Gute kommen..


 
Wenn die Vergabeordnung das denn zulässt und eine IG eine entsprechende gleiche Stellung dafür hat...



> Man muss nur weiter denken wollen - es ist vieles machbar.


 
Das stimmt, wenn man will, dann ist viel machbar, dann kann man auch dafür sorgen, dass die Verbände so funktionieren, wie man es möchte und muss and der Struktur überhaupt nichts ändern.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*



> Das stimmt, wenn man will, dann ist viel machbar, dann kann man auch dafür sorgen, dass die Verbände so funktionieren, wie man es möchte und muss and der Struktur überhaupt nichts ändern


Nein, das ist ein und bleibt ein unerfüllbarer Traum..... 
Bei den vekrusteten Strukturen und unfähigen Funktionären in den real existierenden Verbänden.

Das beste Beispiel dafür ist das  unwürdige und widerwärtige Gezerre der Bundesverbände um die Fusion genannte Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF und die Landesverbände, welche das alles (gerade die VDSF-Verbände) einstimmig mitgetragen haben.. Und auch einstimmig immer wieder Mohnert gewählt haben - und sich wundern, wenn jetzt die Karre an die Wand fährt

Da hilft nur noch zerstören der jetzigen Strukturen, Altlasten entsorgen und auf einem ganz neuen neuen Fundament mit anständigen, intelligenten und ehrlichen Leuten aufbauen...

Schlimmer kanns ja eh nicht mehr kommen als mit dem jetzigen Kasperltheater..

Ob besser wird, lässt sich nicht sagen...

Aber da es nicht mehr schlimer kommen kann, ists allemal nen Versuch wert.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (16. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da hilft nur noch zerstören der jetzigen Strukturen, Altlasten entsorgen und auf einem ganz neuen neuen Fundament mit anständigen, intelligenten und ehrlichen Leuten aufbauen...


 
Dan leg doch endlich los und rede nicht nur davon, Fundamente kann man auch schon vorher aufbauen, oder hast Du Angst, dass es zum Baustillstand kommen könnte, weil das zerstören und entsorgen nicht klappt??


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*

Ich weiss nicht, ob das zerstören klappt oder nicht - die Chancen stehen so schlecht nicht, wenn die so weitermachen, dass die das selber hinkriegen..

Und auch wenn Du das nicht begreifen willst:
Mein Job ist es nicht, was neues aufzubauen oder was "von innen zu verändern" (ich tret ja auch nicht in die NPD oder KPD ein, weil ich die Scheixxe finde, um die zu verändern).....

Sondern darüber zu berichten, sollte es erfreulicherweise dazu kommen, dass die Angler aufwachen und sich das alles nicht mehr so gefallen lassen wie bisher....

Oder weiter zu kritisieren, wenn die weiter schlafen oder sogar gewollöt mehrheitlich die unfähige nVerbände und Funktionäre so weitermachen lassen und weiter bezahlen..

Und - je nachdem wie das "Fusionstheater" ausgeht - z.B. bei der Politik nachzufragen, wie die sich zu Forderungen der/des real existierenden Verbandes stellen, wie das nun ist mit dem Brüsseler Jedermannsrecht und Naturschutzverbänden, warum man den Verbänden, die so gegen die Angler arbeiten so viel von der Fischereiabgabe (die ja auch nichtorganiserte bezahlen) zukommen lässt, und, und, und...


----------



## Dorschgreifer (16. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und auch wenn Du das nicht begreifen willst:
> Mein Job ist es nicht, was neues aufzubauen oder was "von innen zu verändern" (ich tret ja auch nicht in die NPD oder KPD ein, weil ich die Scheixxe finde, um die zu verändern).....
> 
> Sondern darüber zu berichten, sollte es erfreulicherweise dazu kommen, dass die Angler aufwachen und sich das alles nicht mehr so gefallen lassen wie bisher....
> ...


 

Warum wusste ich nur, dass Du dich da wieder rausdrehst.... und da selbst nicht auf die beine bekommst....

Aufgabe hin, Aufgabe her... alles nur heiße Luft...



> Und - je nachdem wie das "Fusionstheater" ausgeht - z.B. bei der Politik nachzufragen, wie die sich zu Forderungen der/des real existierenden Verbandes stellen, wie das nun ist mit dem Brüsseler Jedermannsrecht und Naturschutzverbänden, warum man den Verbänden, die so gegen die Angler arbeiten so viel von der Fischereiabgabe (die ja auch nichtorganiserte bezahlen) zukommen lässt, und, und, und..


 
Ist das nicht ähnlich, als wenn ein LV das Tun einen Ministers hinterfragt, die haben das ja auch lediglich in der Politik hinterfragt...?????|kopfkrat


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*

Das hat nix mit rausreden zu tun.

Als Medium dürfen und sollen wir zwar berichten, kritisieren und stänkern, aber selber etwas zu organisieren, gehört nun mal nicht zur Aufgabe der Medien..

Die Bildzeitung gründet ja auch keine Partei, sondern unterstützt oder kritisiert an Hand ihres politischen Leitbildes, wie es nunmal Aufgabe der Presse ist.

Du kannst ja mal nach 4. Gewalt googlen, wenn Du das nicht verstehst..



> Ist das nicht ähnlich, als wenn ein LV das Tun einen Ministers hinterfragt, die haben das ja auch lediglich in der Politik hinterfragt...?????


Nein, ist keinesfalls das Gleiche...

Vor allem nicht, wenn man damit Anglern und dem Angeln allgemein schadet und es nur um die eigene Macht und Kohle geht im eigenen kleinen Land, statt um eine Besserstellung der Angler und des Angelns in ganz Deutschland.

Und vor allem in Hinblick darauf, dass verbandsintern ja zig solcher Veranstaltungen stattfinden und nicht nur nicht hinterfragt werden, sondern sogar gefördert - Das ist in meinen Augen einfach nur unanständig, unterste Schublade und größte Heuchelei..

Da ist euer Landesverband für mich genauso verrottet wie der VDSF-Bund und Mohnert, den auch eure Helden ja mit gewählt haben und immer brav alles einstimmig mit abgenickt..

Zudem - wie auch schon geschrieben:
Wenn sich die Verbände aus der Politik raushalten und ihre eigentliche Aufgabe, Förderung ihrer Mitglieder bei der Gewässerbewirtschaftung, besser wahrnehmen würden, wäre da  schon vieles besser als heute und ich hätte dann auch viel weniger zu meckern.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (16. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nein, ist keinesfalls das Gleiche...
> 
> Vor allem nicht, wenn man damit Anglern und dem Angeln allgemein schadet und es nur um die eigene Macht und Kohle geh statt um eine Besserstelung der Angler und des Angelns.
> 
> ..


 

Naja, ich fnde das sogar 100%ig gleich, denn Schaden könntet ihr der gesamten Anglerschaft und ihrem Ansehen damit ganz genau so.

Für mich auf keinen Fall auch nur einen deut besser.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*

Wir haben nie postuliert wie der VDSF-Bund - und das als Landesverband immer brav einstimmig mitgetragen - dass der einzige zulässige Grund zum Angeln die Ernährung sei - nur weil bisher noch niemand einen weiteren Grund rechtlich hat anerkennen lassen (wäre eine gute Aufgabe für jeden Verband gewesen).

Wir haben nicht wie der VDSF-Bund - wie immer brav einstimmig abgesegnet von allen Landesverbänden - mit dem Bundesfinanzminister ausgemacht (auch nur um den DAV anzu********n), dass man bei Veranstaltung von Wertungsangeln die Gemeinnützigkeit beim Finanzamt verlieren soll.

Wir haben uns nicht mit Tierschützern verbündet, nur um weiterhin mit dem Prüfungsgedöns Kohle machen zu machen zu können.

Wir ********n keine anglerfreundlichen Politiker an, sondern unterstützen diese..

Das unhaltbare Verhalten, Gebahren und die anglerfeindliche Haltung des VDSF und seiner ihn immer unterstützenden Landesverbände aus den Jahren seit Mitte der 80er lässt sich da ja leider beliebig fortsetzen...


Das hat geschadet - und schadet dem Angeln heute immer noch mehr als wir es als Medium je könnten, wenn wir das wirklich wollten...

Und zeigt nur immer wieder die Unfähigkeit, Inkompetenz und die niedrigen Motive der Verbände auf, was Politik für (bzw. ja leider eher gegen) Angler angeht...

Ebenso, dass gerade die Landesverbände, aus denen sich der VDSF rekrutiert und welche bisher die restriktive Politik des VDSF-Bund brav mitgetragen haben, nun auf den einstimmig erst vor kurzem wiedergewählten Präsidenten und dessen Beschlüsse losgehen.......
Peinlich, widerwärtig, unglaubwürdig..................


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*

Und den hab ich noch vergessen:
Dazu fällt mir dann auch nur wieder das ein, was ich hier gelesen habe:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...z-anstaendigkeit-und-verbandsfunktionaer.html



> Es gibt drei Dinge, die sich nicht vereinen lassen:
> 
> Intelligenz, Anständigkeit und Verbandsfunktionär
> 
> ...


----------



## Dorschgreifer (16. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wir haben nie postuliert wie der VDSF-Bund - und das als Landesverband immer brav einstimmig mitgetragen - dass der einzige zulässige Grund zum Angeln die Ernährung sei - nur weil bisher noch niemand einen weiteren Grund rechtlich hat anerkennen lassen (wäre eine gute Aufgabe für jeden Verband gewesen).
> 
> ........


 
Hättet ihr aber können und könnt ihr immer noch..

Aber nein, ist ja nicht eure Aufgabe, ihr fordert ja nur und lasst andere lieber für euch machen....:m



Und Du wiederholst Dich schon wieder:



> Und den hab ich noch vergessen:
> Dazu fällt mir dann auch nur wieder das ein, was ich hier gelesen habe:
> http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-...nktionaer.html
> 
> ...


----------



## Honeyball (16. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*

Dorschgreifer, das, was Du hier betreibst, ist schlichtweg genau das, was uns in Deutschland so schwach und angreifbar macht, nicht nur beim Angeln und beim Thema Verbandspolitik, sondern ganz allgemein in allen Bereichen.

Kaum gibt es irgendwo irgendwen oder irgendeine Initiative, die Missstände aufzeigt, anprangert oder Fakten auf den Tisch legt, die eigentlich nachdenklich stimmen müssten, findet sich auch sofort irgendein Fürsprecher, der versucht, diese(n) damit anzugehen oder in seiner/ihrer Stellungnahme zu schwächen, jedwede Form der Kritik davon abhängig zu machen, ob der Kritiker selbst in der Lage oder willens wäre, etwas grundlegend anderes aufzubauen.

Allgemein werden Leute wie wir, sprich die Redaktion des AB, die sich zum erklärten Ziel gesetzt hat, über vorhandene Missstände in der Verbandspolitik zu berichten und aufzuklären, als _Whistleblower_ bezeichnet. Und hier bei Wikipedia kann man dazu einiges nachlesen.

Und allgemein üblich sind auch die Vorgehensweisen gegen Whistleblower, sei es durch Einschüchterungsversuche und Anzeigen, wie Mohnert es getan hat, oder sei es einfach durch die ach so typische Vorgehensweise, die Du hier an den Tag legst:
Wenn mir die Botschaft nicht passt, aber die Argumente fehlen, stürze ich mich also auf den Boten, um ihn zu diffamieren.
Diesen uralten Trick, schön und gezielt von der Botschaft abzulenken und gleichzeitig seine Position zu stärken, hat schon die katholische Kirche im Mittelalter erfolgreich angewendet. Im Zweifel verbrennt man den Kritiker halt als Hexer.
Ich finde das einfach nur penetrant und abstoßend!


----------



## kaiszenz (16. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das hat nix mit rausreden zu tun.
> 
> Als Medium dürfen und sollen wir zwar berichten, kritisieren und stänkern, aber selber etwas zu organisieren, gehört nun mal nicht zur Aufgabe der Medien..
> 
> ...



:vik:


----------



## Dorschgreifer (16. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Dorschgreifer, das, was Du hier betreibst, ist schlichtweg genau das, was uns in Deutschland so schwach und angreifbar macht, nicht nur beim Angeln und beim Thema Verbandspolitik, sondern ganz allgemein in allen Bereichen.
> 
> Kaum gibt es irgendwo irgendwen oder irgendeine Initiative, die Missstände aufzeigt, anprangert oder Fakten auf den Tisch legt, die eigentlich nachdenklich stimmen müssten, findet sich auch sofort irgendein Fürsprecher, der versucht, diese(n) damit anzugehen oder in seiner/ihrer Stellungnahme zu schwächen, jedwede Form der Kritik davon abhängig zu machen, ob der Kritiker selbst in der Lage oder willens wäre, etwas grundlegend anderes aufzubauen.
> 
> ...


 
Das kann ich ganz genau so zurückgeben. 

Ihr habt eure Meinung zu dem Thema und ich habe genau die andere Meinung und finde eben, dass ihr hier hargenau dass macht, was Du mir gerade vorwirfst.

Da ist keiner von uns besser oder schlechter, das könnt ihr drehen, wie ihr wollt.... Die Wahrheit liegt irgendwo dazwischen.

Wie das ganze letztendlich ausgeht, das ist kaum vorhersehbar. Ich hoffe auf jeden Fall weiter auf eine Fussion... Ja, ich weis, für euch ist das eine Übernahme...., aber auch das sehe ich etwas differenzierter... 

Ich werde auf jeden Fall mit jeder Lösung leben können, weil ich da etwas entspannter bin wie ihr und mir das nicht ganz so zu Herzen nehme...., möchte ja keine Schnappatmung bekommen... 

Ich glaube auch nach wie vor nicht, das das ganze Thema von euch so uneigennützig gepuscht wird, mal sehen, was da noch so passiert und wie ihr euch später positioniert, egal, wie das ausgeht.|wavey:


----------



## Honeyball (16. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*

Nö, Du siehst den Unterschied nicht!

Mir ist egal, ob da irgendwelche Bundesverbände fusionieren, sich gegenseitig übernehmen oder sonstwas. Für mich geht es ums Angeln und die Angler in Deutschland.
Und da habe ich schlichtweg die Erwartung, dass diejenigen, die sich von Anglern dafür bezahlen lassen, dass sie für Angler was tun, auch genau dies tun. 
Wenn sie es nicht tun, dann ist das schon schlimm genug, und auf jeden Fall in einem offenen und unabhängigen Medium berichtenswert.
Da sie aber nicht nur ihrer Aufgabe nicht nachkommen, sondern sogar teilweise gegen das Angeln und die Angler handeln, ist es um so mehr berichtenswert und -in einem Forum- auch diskutierwürdig.
Umgekehrt würde und werde ich auch berichten, wenn es etwas Positives zu berichten gäbe/gibt. (bzw. habe es im Zusammenhang mit dem VdSF-Landesverband NRW beim Thema Dioxin/PCB im Stadthafen Dortmund ja auch getan)

Du hingegen beziehst Dich ausschließlich auf Deine persönliche Zufriedenheit mit Deinem einen Landesverband, um Allgemeines und Zutreffendes auf alle Landesverbände und die Bundesverbände in Frage zu stellen. Ich sage sogar ganz klar: JA! In S-H und mit dem LSFV-SH laufen manche Dinge besser als in anderen Ländern! JA! Ihr habt sogar ein Forum und dort einen Landesgeschäftsführer, der konkrete Fragen auch dann offen und ehrlich beantwortet, wenn diese von Kritikern wie mir gestellt werden! JA! Hervorragend! Wenigstens ein Ansatz und ein kleines Fünkchen Licht in der Dunkelheit!
Aber immer noch viel, viel, viel zu wenig, um das Angeln und die Angler zum Strahlen zu bringen (meine persönliche Meinung, das magst Du gerne anders sehen:m)

Und ich sage nicht zu Dir: Hör auf, uns zu kritisieren, sondern mach lieber Dein eigenes Anglerforum auf, wo dann alles besser und in Deinem Sinne läuft.
Du jedoch sagst: Hört auf, die Verbände anzupissen und schafft erstmal eine bessere Alternative.
Das ist ein gewaltiger Unterschied!!!

Das, was ich um 10:34 Uhr hier geschrieben habe, bleibt völlig unkommentiert von Dir. Dabei müsstest Du doch da überzeugt gegen argumentieren, wenn Du Deinen Landesverband für unverzichtbar und die Situation der Angler für besser als ohne Verband hältst. Statt dessen immer wieder nur dieser Ansatz, jedem die Kritik zu verbieten, der nicht selbst was anderes/besseres macht.

Geh doch bitte mal konkret darauf ein und liefere mal ein Argument, das gegen meine Auffassung zielt, dass es uns allen besser ginge, wenn all diese (aus meiner Sicht überflüssigen) Relikte aus dem Mittelalter wie Innungen, Kammern, Berufsverbände, Hobbyverbände etc. mal rundheraus kritisch hinterfragt, jegliche zwangsweise oder automatische Mitgliedschaft egal in welcher Form grundsätzlich abgeschafft und statt dessen echte zentral agierende Interessensvertretungen auf völlig freiwilliger Basis erschaffen werden.

Und was willst Du mir mit diesem Satz unterstellen:


> Ich glaube auch nach wie vor nicht, das das ganze Thema von euch so uneigennützig gepuscht wird, mal sehen, was da noch so passiert und wie ihr euch später positioniert, egal, wie das ausgeht.


Was ist daran, dass ich hier diskutiere, argumentiere und kritisiere mein Eigennutz? Etwa, dass ich mich zusätzlich in meiner Freizeit mit so'nem Kram wie der Mohnert'schen Strafanzeige rumschlagen muss? Ja klar! Ich werde mich positionieren, sobald es irgendeine Vertretung meiner anglerischen Interessen geben wird, der ich dann ganz eigennützig beitreten werde und die ich auch mit einem angemessenen Beitrag unterstützen werde, so, wie ich an die DGzRS spende, weil ich ab und zu mal mit dem Kleinboot auf der Ostsee bin und diese meine Sicherheitsinteressen vertritt.


----------



## Ralle 24 (16. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Ich glaube auch nach wie vor nicht, das das ganze Thema von euch so uneigennützig gepuscht wird, .....



Oh, das kann ich sogar verstehen.

Jemand, der ausschließlich mit Eigennutz argumentiert, der einen Verband unterstützt, der fast ausschließlich aus Eigennutz handelt und der auch im Grunde nur für sich selbst besteht, der alles was kein Parteibuch hat, auszuschließen versucht und für den Angler, die nicht seine Fahne tragen schlichtweg nicht nur nicht existieren, sondern deren Existenz man sogar noch bekämpft, der kann wohl tatsächlich nicht glauben dass es Menschen gibt, die einfach nur die Schnauze voll haben, sich von anderen gängeln zu lassen. 

Das Fass ist schon lange übervoll, und nur weil Du mit drinsteckst merkst Du nicht, wie es überläuft.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*



> Das Fass ist schon lange übervoll


Güllefass, oder watt???


----------



## kxxxkfxx (16. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wir haben nie postuliert wie der VDSF-Bund - und das als Landesverband immer brav einstimmig mitgetragen - dass der einzige zulässige Grund zum Angeln die Ernährung sei - nur weil bisher noch niemand einen weiteren Grund rechtlich hat anerkennen lassen (wäre eine gute Aufgabe für jeden Verband gewesen).



Dass ein Verband das Tierschutzgesetz befolgt, ist also ein Skandal?

Es ist übrigens nicht nur die Ernährung ein zulässiger Grund, sondern auch die Hege.

Welche Gründe sollte denn der Verband sonst legalisieren lassen? Bitte jetzt nicht als Antwort geben "das Angeln an sich". Dass dieser Grund wohl nicht gegen das Tierschutzgesetz besteht, dürfte allen nüchtern denkenden Menschen bewusst sein.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und zeigt nur immer wieder die Unfähigkeit, Inkompetenz und die  niedrigen Motive der Verbände auf, was Politik für (bzw. ja leider eher  gegen) Angler angeht...



Dann schauen wir uns halt mal die Vereine an:

Abstimmung zum Nachtangelverbot in B-W:
http://www.vfg-bw.org/Ergebnis_Verbandsumfrage_Nachtangeln.htm

Die Frage war: _„Ist diese gesetzliche Regelung richtig oder soll sie geändert werden?“_. 



 Die Vereine hatten drei Monate Zeit darüber zu entscheiden. Im Oktober  war das Thema auch Tagesordnungspunkt auf den Bereichsversammlungen.


 Das Ergebnis lautet: 23 % der  Vereinsvorsitzenden waren für eine Aufhebung des Nachtangelverbotes. *20 %  stimmten für die Beibehaltung.* 57 % der Vereinsvorsitzenden äußerten  sich nicht dazu. 


Fast 50% der Stimmabgeber oder in anderen Worten 68 Vereine haben also für eine Beibehaltung  des Nachtangelverbots gestimmt (Gesamtanzahl 340). Wieviele der betreffenden Vereinsvorstände wurden von ihren Mitgliedern mittlerweile abgewählt? Etwa keiner? Warum das denn? Haben die Nachtangelgegner in Vereinen etwa Mehrheiten und sind gar nicht immer die Verbände das Problem?


----------



## Smanhu (16. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*



krickfan schrieb:


> Dann schauen wir uns halt mal die Vereine an:
> 
> Abstimmung zum Nachtangelverbot in B-W:
> http://www.vfg-bw.org/Ergebnis_Verbandsumfrage_Nachtangeln.htm
> ...



Hey,

da hast schon recht. Was denkst du, wieviel der Mitglieder bis heute überhaupt nicht wissen, dass es so eine Abstimmung gegeben hat?! Wir haben hier versucht zu mobilisieren. Jeden Angler, den wir persönlich informiert hatten, wußte nix von einer Abstimmung. Tolle Vereinsschludelei#d#d. 
Meiner Meinung nach hätte Verband UND die Vereinsvorstände sich den Hintern aufreißen sollen, damit die Mitglieder auch informiert worden wären. Es ging hierbei um eine positive Sache für die Angelei in BW (welch Paradoxon:c)! Besonders bei diesem Thema und das hier in BW.
Die 20% die für Beibehaltung der Reglung gestimmt haben, sind einfach nur dumm. Die 57% die gar nicht abgestimmt haben, sind eine Schande. Sie zwingen mit ihren Stimmen/Nichtstun ALLE Angler in BW ihr verwirrtes Gedankengut auf. Verwirrtes Gedankengut, weil sie doch weiterhin ein Nachtangelverbot für ihre scheiß Gewässer hätten belassen können. Da hätte der Verband eingreifen sollen und mal ein bisschen Druck machen sollen. Da hätte man dann auch mal sagen können: "Das hat er gut gemacht der VfG und die Vereinsvorstände in BW." Aber wieder einmal.......#d
Das mit dem Nachtangeln habt ja sogar ihr von der  süddeutschen Weißwurschtfraktion hinbekommen und es funktioniert, oder?!
Zu den 57% der Ignorranten sag ich jetzt besser nix, sonst gibts für mich ne rote Karte!
Am besten wäre gewesen, der VfG hätte einfach "JA" zur Aufhebung sagen sollen! Die Vereine, die ihre Mitglieder nachts nicht angeln lassen wollen bzw. in bestimmten Gebieten nicht angeln lassen dürfen, hätten dies weiterhin in ihren Statuten manifestieren können. Aber wie so oft...BW und Angelfischerei = #d#d#d! 
Und jetzt bitte nicht damit kommen, dass die Vereinsvorstände abgewählt werden sollen...von WEM??? Von den Mitgliedern, die bis heute nix von der Abstimmung auch nur wussten?!?! 
Das war ne schwache Leistung von den Vereinen UND dem Verband!
Hierbei sind die 23% der Vereine, die ihr Hirn benutzt haben und anglerfreundlich gestimmt haben, aussen vor!

In diesem Sinne ein Hoch auf BW#g


----------



## Honeyball (16. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*



krickfan schrieb:


> Dass ein Verband das Tierschutzgesetz befolgt, ist also ein Skandal?
> 
> Es ist übrigens nicht nur die Ernährung ein zulässiger Grund, sondern auch die Hege.
> 
> Welche Gründe sollte denn der Verband sonst legalisieren lassen? Bitte jetzt nicht als Antwort geben "das Angeln an sich". Dass dieser Grund wohl nicht gegen das Tierschutzgesetz besteht, dürfte allen nüchtern denkenden Menschen bewusst sein.



Ja, leider gibt es eine ganze Menge Menschen, die genau dieses seit Jahren von den Verbänden postulierte Ammenmärchen genauso kritik- und gedankenlos verinnerlicht haben wie Du. 
Hier mal für alle, die das Deutsche Tierschutzgesetz nicht kennen oder sich genauso sehr von der Phasendrescherei der Verbände und einzelner Boardies wie krickfan haben einlullen lassen die Aufklärung zu dem Thema:
Das TierSchG ist für jedermann hier nachlesbar. Es hat 13 Abschintte:

Grundsatz
Tierhaltung
Töten von Tieren
Eingriffe an Tieren
Tierversuche
Eingriffe und Behandlungen zur Aus-, Fort- oder Weiterbildung
Eingriffe und Behandlungen zur Herstellung, Gewinnung, Aufbewahrung oder Vermehrung von Stoffen, Produkten oder Organismen
Zucht, Halten von Tieren, Handel mit Tieren
Verbringungs-, Verkehrs- und Haltungsverbot
Sonstige Bestimmungen zum Schutz der Tiere
Durchführung des Gesetzes
Straf- und Bußgeldvorschriften
Übergangs- und Schlussvorschriften

Für das Angeln relevant können per se nur die Abschnitte 3, 4, 10, 11 oder 12 sein.
Und als einziger theoretisch anwendbarer Paragraph findet sich im 12. Abschnitt


			
				§ 17 schrieb:
			
		

> Mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu drei Jahren oder mit Geldstrafe wird bestraft, wer
> 
> 1. ein Wirbeltier ohne vernünftigen Grund tötet oder
> 2. einem Wirbeltier
> ...


und da aufgrund aktuell zu Rate gezogener wissenschaftlicher Untersuchungen kein Nachweis für Schmerz- oder Leidensfähigkeit von Fischen existiert, gibt es auch kein Urteil, in dem einem Angler nur des Angelns wegen ein Verstoß gegen das TierSchG vorgeworfen wird.
Alles andere sind Ammenmärchen oder gezielt (von Verbänden oder irgendwelchen Tierrechts-Spinnern ) verbreitete Lügen, die von Boardies wie krickfan gerne mal irreführender Weise hier wiederholt werden!!!
*Fakt ist: An keiner Stelle des TierSchG gibt es einen Paragraphen, der das Angeln und den Fang von Fischen unter Strafe stellt!!! (und zwar völlig unabhängig von den gerne zitierten "Gründen" wie "zu Ernährungszwecken".*
Einzig und allein zu überdenken wäre es noch, ob ein Gebot zum Töten von Fischen ohne jeglichen Grund (wie in der Bayrischen Fischereiverordnung festgeschrieben) nicht gegen §17 verstößt, aber das haben wir hier ja schon zu Genüge durchgekaut.


----------



## Ralle 24 (17. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*



krickfan schrieb:


> Dann schauen wir uns halt mal die Vereine an:
> 
> Abstimmung zum Nachtangelverbot in B-W:
> http://www.vfg-bw.org/Ergebnis_Verbandsumfrage_Nachtangeln.htm
> ...




Sowas muss man sich immer wieder auf der Zunge zergehen lassen. 

Da macht ein Verband eine Umfrage unter seinen Mitgliedern, ob eine unsinnige Regel abgeschafft werden soll.
Das macht er so saudämlich (oder geschickt, jenachdem was der Verband gerne hören wollte), dass die überwiegende Mehrheit der Angler davon nix erfährt.

Schon alleine dafür gehört er in die Wüste geschickt.

Grundsätzlich muss man sich jedoch zuvor was ganz anderes fragen, nämlich:

*Wieso zum Teufel fragt der Verband da durch die Gegend, anstatt sofort "Ja" zur Abschaffung des Nachtangelverbotes zu sagen ?*

Wie behämmert muss man sein, um eine solche Chance nicht sofort beim Schopf zu packen?


Jetzt komm ich den Verbandsgläubigen Argumenten wie:" Ihr wollt doch immer, dass die Angler gefragt werden" gleich zuvor.

In einem solchen Fall muss natürlich überhaupt niemand gefragt werden. Jeder Verein kann für seine Gewässer ein Nachtangelverbot erlassen, wenn er das will. Also muss da nicht groß rumgefragt werden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*



> In einem solchen Fall muss natürlich überhaupt niemand gefragt werden. Jeder Verein kann für seine Gewässer ein Nachtangelverbot erlassen, wenn er das will. Also muss da nicht groß rumgefragt werden.


Da gehe ich sogar noch ein Stück weiter:
*Da DARF gar nicht erst gefragt werden.

Ein Verband MUSS sofort einer Abschaffung einer gesetzlichen Restriktion zustimmen!*​
Vor allem, wie Ralle schon schrieb, da es für *KEIN EINZIGES *Verbandsmitglied ein Gesetz mit Nachtangelverbot braucht!!

*Da jeder Verein, der das will, sowieso das Nachtangeln an seinem Gewässer auch ohne Gesetz verbieten kann.*

Mit Abschaffung des gesetzlichen Verbotes hätte sich also für die nichts geändert, welche an ihrem Gewässer nachts nicht angeln lassen wollen.

*Mit Beibehaltung des Nachtangelverbotes werden aber zumindest die Wünsche von mindestens 23% der Vereine schlicht ignoriert - ohne Not!!!*

Da alle andern ja trotzdem an ihren Gewässern das Nachtangeln auch ohne Gesetz verbieten könnten.

Das ist eine Schande, was da Verbände und Verbandsfunktiönäre getrieben haben, nicht anderes.

Widerwärtig und pure Dummheit in meinen Augen, respektlos gegenüber den 23% Vereine und gegenüber den Anglern sowieso..l

Das ist genau diese oberlehrerhafte Blockwartmentalität der Verbände und Verbandsfunktionäre, die wir immer wieder kritisieren - und auch nicht nachlassen werden!

Egal ob es einen, zwei oder noch mehr Bundesverbände nach diesem widerwärtigen und inkompetenten Gezerre rund um die Fusion gibt...

Dazu fällt mir dann auch nur wieder das ein, was ich hier gelesen habe:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...z-anstaendigkeit-und-verbandsfunktionaer.html



> Es gibt drei Dinge, die sich nicht vereinen lassen:
> 
> Intelligenz, Anständigkeit und Verbandsfunktionär
> 
> ...


----------



## Dorschgreifer (17. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da gehe ich sogar noch ein Stück weiter:
> *Da DARF gar nicht erst gefragt werden.*​
> *Ein Verband MUSS sofort einer Abschaffung einer gesetzlichen Restriktion zustimmen!*​


 
Naja, das kommt drauf an...

Wenn dises Verbot durch Beschluss der Vereine erwirkt wurde, dann können auch nur die Vereine durch Beschluss dies wieder zurücknehmen.

Blöde finde ich hier allerdings die Teilnehmerquote von 50% und die wurde auch erst am 18.03.2011 beschlossen und die Umfrage kam nur 4 Monate später. 

Wie kann man nur eine so hohe Mindestteilnehmerquote wählen, da ist ja fast jede Abfrage zum Scheitern verurteilt. Wer keine Meinung hat, der hat nichts zu sagen und die Mehrheit war eigentlich für die Abschaffung...., da habe selbst ich meine Probleme mit. Bei uns entscheidet immer die einfache Mehrheit der abstimmenden.

Und wenn ich dann dies lese:



> Wie bereits beim diesjährigen Fischereitag in Horb von Präsident Wolfgang Reuther angekündigt, haben jetzt alle Vereinsvorsitzenden Unterlagen zur Verbandsumfrage „Nachtangelverbot“ erhalten.


 
Dann war die Umfrage schon lange vorher bekannt (dieser Fischereitag fand am 19.03.2011 statt) und angekündigt, jeder Verein hätte also rechtzeitig seine Mitglieder befragen können und zum Tag der Abfrage eine Meinung parat haben können.

Hier würde ich als Angler meinem Vorstand ganz klar auf die Finger klopfen und diese im Zweifel nicht entlasten. Gibt es in den Vereinen denn keine Rundschreiben, womit die Mitglieder über aktuelle Dinge informiert werden? mInd den Vereinen, in denen ich Mitglied bin, gibt es die 3 mal im Jahr plus mindestens 2 Mitgliederversammlungen, die sogar in der Satzung vorgeschreiben sind.

Zitat Honneyball:


> Du hingegen beziehst Dich ausschließlich auf Deine persönliche Zufriedenheit mit Deinem einen Landesverband, um Allgemeines und Zutreffendes auf alle Landesverbände und die Bundesverbände in Frage zu stellen. Ich sage sogar ganz klar: JA! In S-H und mit dem LSFV-SH laufen manche Dinge besser als in anderen Ländern! JA! Ihr habt sogar ein Forum und dort einen Landesgeschäftsführer, der konkrete Fragen auch dann offen und ehrlich beantwortet, wenn diese von Kritikern wie mir gestellt werden! JA! Hervorragend! Wenigstens ein Ansatz und ein kleines Fünkchen Licht in der Dunkelheit!


 
Danke, dass Du zumindestt Licht in der Dunkelheit siehst.

Ich kritisiere auch nur eure Pauschale Kritik an alle Vereine, Verbände und Funktionäre und da ich auch einer von diesen Funktionären bin, fühle ich mich persönlich angegriffen und wehre mich auch persönlich. Es ist eben nicht so, dass alle über einen Kamm zu scheren sind. Ich informiere meine Mitglieder über aktuelle Dinge, ich habe aber auch das Glück, dass wir in unserem Verein einen monatlichen Stammtisch haben wo man Info's loswerden kann und bei uns haben auch 95% der Mitglieder das Internet, so dass man sie schnell per Mail erreicht und die restlichen 5% sind Eltern von Mitgliedern, die von ihren Kindern informiert werden, somit erreiche ich derzeit 100% der Mitglieder digital. Das ist aber wirklich nicht flächendeckend so optimal, leider.

Im anderen Verein, wo ich Mitglied bin, gibt es wie gesagt 3 mal im Jahr ein Infobrief, 2 Mitgliederversammlungen und eine JHV. Wenn ich mehr Interesse an den Vereinsinformationen habe, dann gehe ich in unsere Geschäftsstelle und hole sie mir aktuell und bekomme die auch prombt. Ich habe da keine Berührungsängste und schrecke auch vor Kritik nicht zurück, die ich dann gleich vor Ort oder auf den Versammlungen anbringe, da halte ich mich nicht zurück. Und diese Info's forde ich auch bei meinem Landesverband ab und auch dort bekomme ich die völlig problemlos.


----------



## Ralle 24 (17. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Ich kritisiere auch nur eure Pauschale Kritik an alle Vereine, Verbände und Funktionäre und da ich auch einer von diesen Funktionären bin, fühle ich mich persönlich angegriffen und wehre mich auch persönlich. Es ist eben nicht so, dass alle über einen Kamm zu scheren sind.



Und das ist genau das, was Du und manche anderen auch nicht verstehen (wollen?).

Personen kritisieren wir direkt, unter Nennung des Namens. Oder wenn sie sich hier an der Diskussion beteiligen, auch in direkter Ansprache.

Ansonsten gilt unsere Kritik dem System und denen die es aufrecht halten, ignorieren oder verteidigen, ohne zu personifizieren.

Die allermeisten wissen, dass wir recht haben, die Entwicklung der letzten Jahrzehnte gibt uns genauso Recht, wie das Kasperltheater um die Fusion.

Sich dann pauschal auf Pauschalitäten zu berufen ist nicht mehr als ein Versteckspiel, auch weil manche sich ( und das oft aus guten Gründen) nicht getrauen, offen Kritik an den Verbänden auszusprechen. 

Dass der Verband Sh zum Beispiel sehr gut in der Frage des Abknüppelgebotes reagiert hat, hab ich auch schon mehrfach geschrieben. Gute und richtige Taten wiegen aber keinesfalls eine destruktive Grundhaltung auf.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*



> Ansonsten gilt unsere Kritik dem System und denen die es aufrecht halten, ignorieren oder verteidigen, ohne zu personifizieren.


So isses!!!!



> Naja, das kommt drauf an...
> 
> Wenn dises Verbot durch Beschluss der Vereine erwirkt wurde, dann können auch nur die Vereine durch Beschluss dies wieder zurücknehmen.


Das kommt auf gar nix an:
Rein formal hast Du recht.
Wenn ein Verband solche gesetzliche Verbote mehrheitlich trägt, darf er das natürlich - Demokratie.

*Dann verliert er aber umgehend damit für mich jede ethische und moralische Legitimation als Vertreter der Angler (die ja eh nur mittelbar Zwangsmitglieder sind).*

Zudem war es so, dass im Zuge des Bürokratieabbaus die Regierung das gesetzliche Nachtangelverbot abschaffen wollte.

Und dann die Verbände dagegen Amok gelaufen sind, weil die Angler so schlecht sind, die kann man nachts nicht angeln lassen - und deswegen dann die Regierung auf das abschaffen des gesetzlichen Nachtangelvebotes vezichtet hat: 
*Klar die Schuld der Verbände!!!!*

Auch wenn also formal und juristisch diese Verbandsscheixxe korrekt sein mag, hat für mich moralisch und ethisch ein solcher Verband und solche Funktionäre eben jede Berechtigung verloren, für Angler zu sprechen.

Das Gleiche gilt auch für Deinen Landesverband, der anglerfreundliche Ministerpräsidenten angeht, nur weil der eine Veranstaltung des Konkurrenzverbandes unterstützt hat.

Mag formal alles gehen - aber ich scheixxe auf das Formale, wenn dahinter nichts als ein Verhalten steckt, das nur dazu dienen soll, die Macht und auch die Kohle (von den Mitgliedern wie aus Landesmitteln) weiterhin zu behalten bzw. abzugreifen. 

Widerwärtig ist noch das harmloseste, was mir zu einem solchen Verhalten einfällt.

Und solange sich nicht jeder Verband dazu bereit erklärt, an Hand bereits geltenden Rechtes in den einzelnen Ländern ALLES zu tun, um GESETZLICHE Restriktionen abzuschaffen, solange mögen die sich vielleicht formal Interessenvertreter der Angler nennen können.

Faktisch sind sie für mich dann vom Verhalten her Oberlehrer, die anderen ihre restriktive, fisch- und gewässerneidische Ansicht vom Angeln aufdrücken wollen, um weiterhin schamlos abzocken zu können - und dazu ist dann jedes Mittel recht, wie man an den vielen Vorkommnissen in Landes- wie Bundesverbänden sowohl in VDSF wie auch DAV sieht.

Und solange sich das nicht ändert werde ich weiterhin Verbände und die sie stützenden Verbandsfunktionäre als das benennen, wie ich persönlich sie deswegen sehe:
*Heucherlisch.
Unglaubwürdig.
Anglerfeindlich.
Abzuschaffen..... *​


----------



## Dorschgreifer (17. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Mag formal alles gehen - aber ich scheixxe auf das Formale, wenn dahinter nichts als ein Verhalten steckt, das nur dazu dienen soll, die Macht und auch die Kohle (von den Mitgliedern wie aus Landesmitteln) weitehin abzugreifen.


 
Zum einen scheixxt Du auf das Formale und zum Anderen forderst Du Formalitäten für die neue Satzung des DAFV....

Das find ich zumindest völlig inkonsquent.... dann kann dir das Formale in der neuen Satzung auch völlig Scheixxegal sein. Das wirkt für mich immer so, als wenn man gegen alles ist, so wie man es gerade braucht.

Aber ich lass Dir jetzt den Spaß da dran und schaue euch weiter entspannt zu...:vik:


----------



## Honeyball (17. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Aber ich lass Dir jetzt den Spaß da dran und schaue euch weiter entspannt zu...:vik:



Schade!!!

Ich fände es weitaus konstruktiver, wenn Du meinen konkreten Fragen an Dich nicht ausweichen, sondern auch dazu einmal Stellung beziehen würdest.
Zur Erinnerung:



Honeyball schrieb:


> Das, was ich um 10:34 Uhr hier geschrieben habe, bleibt völlig unkommentiert von Dir. Dabei müsstest Du doch da überzeugt gegen argumentieren, wenn Du Deinen Landesverband für unverzichtbar und die Situation der Angler für besser als ohne Verband hältst. Statt dessen immer wieder nur dieser Ansatz, jedem die Kritik zu verbieten, der nicht selbst was anderes/besseres macht.
> 
> Geh doch bitte mal konkret darauf ein und liefere mal ein Argument, das gegen meine Auffassung zielt, dass es uns allen besser ginge, wenn all diese (aus meiner Sicht überflüssigen) Relikte aus dem Mittelalter wie Innungen, Kammern, Berufsverbände, Hobbyverbände etc. mal rundheraus kritisch hinterfragt, jegliche zwangsweise oder automatische Mitgliedschaft egal in welcher Form grundsätzlich abgeschafft und statt dessen echte zentral agierende Interessensvertretungen auf völlig freiwilliger Basis erschaffen werden.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dorschgreifer (17. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*

Na gut, damit du beruhigt bist....



Honeyball schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon: Man sieht doch, dass es in anderen Ländern auch ohne die ganze Verbandsmeierei läuft.


 
Andere Länder sind für mich kein Maßstab, in anderen Ländern ist auch nicht immer alles toll und deren Bürger haben auch genug Dinge die sie kritisieren, auch Angler anderer Länder.

Ich möchte hier zumindest keine Diktatur, Todesstrafe oder ähnliches. Und die guten Seiten anderer Länder herausheben und die schlechten nicht, das ist der Sache nicht dienlich.




> Die Existenz und die Rolle von Verbänden (nicht nur bei uns Anglern) ist eine ganz typisch deutsche Eigenheit, mit allen ihren Nachteilen und ganz wenigen Vorteilen.
> Statt einige bestimmte Gewässer zu "Verbandsgewässern" zu machen oder Streckenabschnitte dieser Gewässer an einzelne Vereine zu verpachten, wäre es rein theoretisch durchaus möglich, diese als von vornherein offene Gewässer für alle zu deklarieren. Ob und inwieweit diese überhaupt fischereimäßig bewirtschaftet werden müssen, ist individuell zu klären. Es gibt jedenfalls genügend Gewässer, für die das absolut nicht nötig ist.
> Z.B.: alle Kanäle, alle Häfen, alle großen (schiffbaren?) Flüsse spätestens ab der Barbenregion, viele große Seen in Bayern, Brandenburg, Meck-Pomm, ein großer Teil der im Gewässerpool vorhandenen Gewässer, ...
> Was (außer unserem Förderalismus, dem zu erwartenden Gemecker der existierenden Verbände und dem Genörgel der ewig Gestrigen) hindert faktisch daran, diese einfach ab dem 01.01.2013 für *alle* Angler freizugeben?
> Welcher Angler in Deutschland hätte darin einen Nachteil außer denjenigen, die bisher das Allgemeingut unserer Natur an manchen Stellen aufgrund irgendwelcher künstlich geschaffener Gegebenheiten explizit in einem kleineren Kreise genießen durften?


 
Es hätte theoretisch für einige Angler Vorteile und theoretisch für die organisierten Angler keine Nachteile.

Nur ich bin davon überzeugt, dass dann weniger für Wanderfischprogramme oder Wiederansiedelungen bei verschollenen oder im Bestand gefährdeten Arten gemacht wird. Die Behörden ruhen sich da ganz schön auf dem Rücken der Angler aus, geben zwar teilweise Zuschüsse beim Besatz, aber an der Arbeit vor Ort nehmen sie nicht Teil. Und da das für zusätzliches Personal eine Menge Geld kosten würde, würde da von Behördenseite auch nichts zusätzliches zu erwarten sein.




> Und umgekehrt: Wieviel mehr Freiheiten hätten Vereine, sich selbst und die Gewässer in ihrer Umgebung sinnvoll zu nutzen?


 
Zumindest hier bei uns kann ich sagen, dass Vereine nicht mehr Freiheiten hätten.



> Wir Angler sind doch auch nur eines von ganz vielen Beispielen, wie über verdeckte Zwangsmitgliedschaften eine Vielzahl von gesellschaftlich wie wirtschaftlich gesehen höchst überflüssigen Funktionären finanziert wird, deren faktischer Nutzen tendenziell gegen Null geht.
> Ich hatte vor ein paar Jahren im Bekanntenkreis ein nettes Beispiel: Ältere allein stehende Dame geht mit 63 in Rente und möchte ihr Hobby zum Beruf machen, holt sich 'nen Gewerbeschein richtet im Straßenzimmer in ihrem Häuschen im Zentrum einer sauerländischen Kleinstadt ein "Nähstübchen" ein, um Material, Tipps und Tricks und Fertigprodukte anbieten zu können und ihren Lebensabend mit einem kleinen Nebenverdienst sinnvoll ausfüllen zu können. Schwupps, kamen die örtliche Industrie- und Handelskammer und eine Handwerkerinnung, und Zack, zahlte sie gezwungener Weise an beide eine Abgabe und ist mit ihrem Nähstübchen zwangsweise dort Mitglied. Vorteil: Sie könne einen Schneidermeister einstellen, der dann Auszubildende anlernen dürfe (hat ihr der Innungsspinner wortwörtlich vorgeschlagen!!!). Und zum krönenden Abschluss hat sie noch Ärger mit der Gemeinde bekommen, weil sie im Laden häufig Besuch von ihren Nähfreundinnen bekommen hat und denen (kostenlos!) Kaffee gekocht hat. Dafür hätte sie eine Ausschankerlaubnis benötigt und hätte zwei nach Geschlechtern getrennte Toiletten zur Verfügung stellen müssen.
> 
> Das ist Deutsche Realität! Das Nähstübchen hat sie natürlich längst zugemacht. Dank der örtlichen Kirchengemeinde darf sie wenigstens einmal pro Woche im Gemeindehaus einen Nähkurs leiten.


 
Das ist nun einmal deutsche Bürokratie. Wem die nicht passt, der muss entsprechend wählen, sich dagegen aussprechen und entsprechend selbst tätig werden, oder Auswandern. Viel mehr andere Alternativen gibt es da nicht. 




> Und genauso handeln unsere "Angler"-Verbände. Statt aktiv dazu beizutragen, den Anglern das Angeln zu erleichtern, setzt man sich intensiv für Restriktionen gegen Angler ein.
> Nur, wir haben keine Kirchengemeinden, die den Dorfteich pachten


 
Wie schon mehrfach gesagt, das empfinde ich anders, das passt euch zwar nicht, aber da müsst ihr mit klarkommen. Ich kann anglerisch alles so machen, wie ich das möchte und fühle mich nicht eingeschränkt.

- Ich darf nachts Angeln
- Ich darf den Setzkescher benutzen
- Ich darf Fische, die ich nicht sinnvoll verwerten kann wieder zurücksetzen
- Ich zahle geringe Vereinsbeiträge und kann günstig in Verbandsgewässern und kostenlos in vielen anderen Gewässern anderer Vereine Angeln
- Ich kann auf alle Fische Angeln, die mich interessieren
- Abknüppelungsgebot kenne ich nicht

Mein Anglerherz ist voll befriedigt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*



> Mein Anglerherz ist voll befriedigt


Billiger Egoismus....

Wir sind halt nicht nur für die wenigen selbstbefriedigten da, sondern für alle Angler...


----------



## Ralle 24 (17. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Mein Anglerherz ist voll befriedigt.




Und alle anderen Angler, die nicht oder nur sehr eingeschränkt fischen können, gehen Dir am sprichwörtlichen Allerwertesten vorbei ?

Und zwar derart, dass Du noch nicht mal Veränderungswünsche akzeptierst, die Dir keinerlei Nachteil bringen ?


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*

Typisch Funktionär halt......
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...z-anstaendigkeit-und-verbandsfunktionaer.html



> Es gibt drei Dinge, die sich nicht vereinen lassen:
> 
> Intelligenz, Anständigkeit und Verbandsfunktionär
> 
> ...



Aber auch ein Ex-Bundeskanzler sagte ja mal, wer Visionen hat, sollte zum Arzt gehen...

Das reicht dann für solche formalistischen Verwaltungsfunktionäre ohne Empathie dicke aus..

Ich jedoch behalte mir meine Visionen und werde weiter dafür eintreten..


----------



## Honeyball (17. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*

Nun, zumindest bestätigt auch er, dass es für die Mehrheit der Angler vorteilhafter wäre, Interessensvertretungen zu haben, die die Anglerinteressen vertreten statt Verbände, die dies (mit Ausnahme Deiner pesönlichen Interessen in Deinem persönlichen Verband) nicht tun. :m


----------



## Dorschgreifer (17. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Und alle anderen Angler, die nicht oder nur sehr eingeschränkt fischen können, gehen Dir am sprichwörtlichen Allerwertesten vorbei ?


 
Nöö, am Allerwertesten vorbei geht mir niemand, nur wer sich selbst nicht rührt und immer nur drauf wartet, dass andere für sie machen, der hat ein wenig selbst Schuld.

Und wenn Ihr 3 für alle kämpft, dann ist das auch für mich in Ordnung. Pauschaliesierte Angriffe gegen alle Funktionäre akkzeptiere ich deshalb aber trotzdem nicht.

Indirekt fördere ich ja schon eine ganze Menge nichtorganisierte Angler und sorge dafür, dass sie mehr Fische fangen können, indem ich die Wiederansiedelungsprogramme unterstütze und meine Freizeit dafür opfere, völlig frewillig, obwohl ich z.B. überhaupt nicht gezielt auf Meerforelle und Lachs fische. Daneben sorge ich dafür, dass viele Angler, für die es vorher nicht erschwinglich war in den Verbandsgewässern zu Angeln, dass sie dort günstig angeln können. Da habe ich auch keinerlei persönliche Vorteile von. Ach doch, ich bekleide ja ein Amt und habe Macht Geld (wobei Geld bringe ich ja eher mit, weil ich mir ja nicht einmal die Fahrtkosten erstatten lasse) und Pfründe.... Typischer Funktionär eben.

So und nun schaue ich wieder entspannt zu.:vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*

Eine Schwalbe macht noch keinen Sommer (sofern man Dir Deinen Altrusimus glaubt und Dich als Schwalbe sehen wollte)...

Und wer in einem verotteten System Gutes tut, unterstützt dennoch den Fortbestand des verotteten Systemes....

Somit ist der beste Verbandsfunbktionär immer noch das Schlimmmste, was Angeln und den Anglern passieren kann, da er mithilft diese verkrusteten Strukturen zu erhalten....

Aber man ist ja von Verbandsfunktionären eh eher gewohnt, dass sie sich  und anderen alles schönreden..........


----------



## Dorschgreifer (17. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und wer in einem verotteten System Gutes tut, unterstützt dennoch den Fortbestand des verotteten Systemes....
> 
> Somit ist der beste Verbandsfunbktionär immer noch das Schlimmmste, was Angeln und den Anglern passieren kann, da er mithilft diese verkrusteten Strukturen zu erhalten....
> 
> ..........


 
Danke und ich dachte schon ich tauge zu gar nichts...|laola:


----------



## Honeyball (17. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*

Was die pauschalisierten Angriffe betrifft, stimme ich Dir persönlich zu. Deshalb stelle ich hier ein für allemal endgültig klar, dass das Negative, was ich hier und in anderen Threads verallgemeinernd über "die Verbände" oder "die Verbandsfunktionäre" sage, selbstverständlich nur für alle die gilt, auf die das auch zutrifft.
Und was die Vereinsfunktionäre betrifft, so bezieht es sich auch immer nicht auf die, die die Interessen ihres Vereins und seiner Mitglieder häufig genug abfragen und dann auf höherer Ebene vertreten.
Ist das OK für Dich?


----------



## Dorschgreifer (17. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Was die pauschalisierten Angriffe betrifft, stimme ich Dir persönlich zu. Deshalb stelle ich hier ein für allemal endgültig klar, dass das Negative, was ich hier und in anderen Threads verallgemeinernd über "die Verbände" oder "die Verbandsfunktionäre" sage, selbstverständlich nur für alle die gilt, auf die das auch zutrifft.
> Und was die Vereinsfunktionäre betrifft, so bezieht es sich auch immer nicht auf die, die die Interessen ihres Vereins und seiner Mitglieder häufig genug abfragen und dann auf höherer Ebene vertreten.
> Ist das OK für Dich?


 

Absolut akzeptabel.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (17. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Die allermeisten wissen, dass wir recht haben, die Entwicklung der letzten Jahrzehnte gibt uns genauso Recht, wie das Kasperltheater um die Fusion.



Das hast du auch durchaus recht, Ralf, aber da sich der semantische Gehalt eurer investigativen Bemühungen größtenteils hier in Endlosschleife zu lesender "Scheißhausparolen" erschöpft, ist den allermeisten die gute Lust vergangen, auch nur noch lesenderweise Anteil zu nehmen:



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Typisch Funktionär halt......
> http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...z-anstaendigkeit-und-verbandsfunktionaer.html





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Somit ist der beste Verbandsfunbktionär immer noch das Schlimmmste, was Angeln und den Anglern passieren kann, da er mithilft diese verkrusteten Strukturen zu erhalten....
> 
> Aber man ist ja von Verbandsfunktionären eh eher gewohnt, dass sie sich  und anderen alles schönreden..........


----------



## Ralle 24 (17. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Das hast du auch durchaus recht, Ralf, aber da sich der semantische Gehalt eurer investigativen Bemühungen größtenteils hier in Endlosschleife zu lesender "Scheißhausparolen" erschöpft, ist den allermeisten die gute Lust vergangen, auch nur noch lesenderweise Anteil zu nehmen:




Du pauschalisierst.

Ich verbreite keine Scheißhausparolen, sondern argumentiere.
Das sich selbst das wiederholt, liegt an der ewig widerkauenden Weise der Verbandsgläubigen.

Das kann nicht unwidersprochen bleiben, nachher glaubt das noch jemand.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (17. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*

Ja natürlich, denn ganz pauschal gesehen ist das nun mal die Außenwirkung, die immens stört. Es sind doch diese ewig pauschalen Wiederholungen, die der ganzen Nummer den Biss rauben#h


----------



## Knispel (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*

Einfach nur toll ! 
Der LFV Bremen, welcher den Austritt Bayerns bereits auf seiner Homepage gemeldet hatte, hat diesen stillschweigend wieder gelöscht. Eisige Stille herrscht hier, keine Info nichts - auch nicht über die VDSF Tagung. Anfragen eines einfachen Anglers werden natürlich nicht beantwortet ( das kenne ich aber schon seit Jahren ) ! Traurig soetwas, die lassen die gesamte Bremer Anglerschaft wieder dumm sterben, aber Beiträge dürfen wir bezahlen ....


----------



## Ralle 24 (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*

Ui, da haben die Bremer Quasselstrippen wohl einen Maulkorb bekommen.


----------



## Honeyball (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*

Was für ein Beispiel von Lächerlichkeit und Unfähigkeit der Öffentlichkeitsarbeiter im Umgang mit dem Internet als Informationsmedium.
Da wird eine whre und belegbare Information mir nichts dir nichts aus dem Internetauftritt heraus genommen, weil sie gewissen hohen Herren inhaltlich nicht in den Kram passt. #d#d#d
Als wenn die Bremer Angler, die überhaupt auf die Verbandsseiten im Internet klicken, nicht auch wüßten, dass es Google gibt, wo man alles findet. 
Oder halt bei uns, wo alles steht, was Boardies und Redaktion über Verbände in Erfahrung bringen...
Oder eben in der offiziellen Pressemitteilung des Bayrischen Verbandes...

Aber nicht nur, dass diese Meldung rausgenommen wurde. Der "Präsidiumsbrief" ist nach wie vor veröffentlicht. Hier wird also gezielt statt neutral über den offenen Disput innerhalb des VdSF zu berichten oder sich wenigstens raus zu halten und beiden Seiten den ihnen gebührenden Platz einzuräumen *einseitige Propaganda zu Gunsten des Präsidiums und zu Lasten von deren Widersachern innerhalb des VdSF getrieben*.

Na ja, wer sich gerne für dumm verkaufen lässt und sein Geld für sowas übrig hat, der soll halt zahlen und sich weiter um nix kümmern. Man will es ja einfach so :m


----------



## ivo (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF*

Es ist schon komisch, einerseits legt man sich auf eine Verhandlungsstrategie fest (z.B. LVSA) und dann macht man bei solchen Sachen mit:

http://www.lfvbayern.de/media/files/120515_Erklaerung_Initiativgruppe_DAFV.pdf

http://www.lfvbayern.de/media/files/120516_VDSF_Erklaerung.pdf

http://www.lfvbayern.de/media/files/120516_DAV_Erklaerung.pdf

Es ist nicht gerade schön wenn jeder über 5 Ecken an etwas herum rührt. Kein Wunder, dass das Ergebnis so verheerend aussieht. Aber es ist immer wieder schön zu lesen wenn es auch andere Verbände gibt die einem unzulänglichen Paket zustimmen, ja es befördern möchten. Aber den Mitgliedern erzählen es wird alles schön.

Na dann warten wir mal auf die blühenden Landschaften.#d


----------

